# POLAND - Stadium and Arena Development News



## 1.2 12V

*Poland the best arena "Spodek" Katowice*

capacity 11000 during volleyball, basketball, hockey......concerts 7000-8000


----------



## Sparks

Any Pics from the inside?


----------



## 1.2 12V

http://ligaswiatowa.ehost.pl/index....id=89&page=view&catid=14&PageNo=1&key=1&hit=1

http://ligaswiatowa.ehost.pl/index....id=89&page=view&catid=15&PageNo=1&key=4&hit=1

http://ligaswiatowa.ehost.pl/index....id=89&page=view&catid=15&PageNo=1&key=9&hit=1

http://ligaswiatowa.ehost.pl/index....d=89&page=view&catid=15&PageNo=2&key=27&hit=1

Total dimenstions 60x30 m 
Playing courts dimensions 40x20 m 
Wysokość: Heights 16 m 
Oświetlenie: Lighting: 2000 lux


----------



## Simon-maly

*Europe Championship 2009r. in POLAND*

Arenae will be in which from championship :
BYDGOSZCZ
ARENA contains 8.000 spectators
















KATOWICE "Spodek"
Capacity 12.000
















LÓDŹ ( LODZ )
The arena will house 11.000 spectator but it can also go up to 13.000 spectator
cost - 90 mln zł ( ~ 25 mln Euro )








KRAKÓW ( CRACOW )
The arena will house 10.000 spectator but it can also go up to 15.000 spectator
cost - 207 mln zł ( ~ 60 mln Euro )
















GDAŃSK ( GDANSK )
There will be one of most modern and biggest sports arenae in the world
The arena will house 15.000 spectator but it can also go up to 18.000 spectator
cost - 240 mln zł ( ~ 70 mln Euro )


----------



## Maccabi

GDAŃSK IS WONDERFUL!!!!ONE OF THE BAST ARENAS IN EUROPE.I WAS JUST WONDERING WHAT R U GONNA DO WITH THESE GREAT ARENA SAFTER THE TOURNAMENT?


----------



## Simon-maly

There will be arena for volley-ball teams and PROKOM TREFL SOPOT (Maybe play in this arena in euroleague  )


----------



## mmichaal

*Basketball European Championship Poland 2009*

Here is some areas for this competition:
Gdańsk:
http://www.gdansk.pl/g2/img_b/72/28_file.jpg
http://www.gdansk.pl/g2/img_b/72/25_file.jpg
http://www.gdansk.pl/g2/img_b/72/27_file.jpg
http://www.gdansk.pl/g2/img_b/72/26_file.jpg
from www.gdansk.pl
Kraków:
http://www.krakowskieinwestycje.boo.pl/aktualnosci/data/upimages/260420062.jpg
from www.krakowskieinwestycje.boo.pl
Łódź:
http://img276.imageshack.us/img276/4290/203391hala013dw.jpg
from www.uml.lodz.pl 

Of course it's not all but what do you think about this??


----------



## [email protected]

the 2nd looks so great


----------



## www.sercan.de

no big one in the capital?


----------



## mmichaal

Not yet but will see...


----------



## Simon-maly

arena in gdansk it will accommodate 15,000 spectators , so arena in Lodz acommodate 10,000-12,000 and arena Cracow similar that Lodz  Arenae are built 2 else already, in bydgosch and in wroclaw ,acommodate probobly 8000 spectors !


----------



## mmichaal

Here is photos of existing halls in Poland:

Łuczniczka in Bydgoszcz: http://images.google.pl/images?svnum=10&hl=pl&lr=&q=hala+Łuczniczka

Ludowa Hall in Wrocław: http://images.google.pl/images?svnum=10&hl=pl&lr=&q=hala+Ludowa

and Spodek in Katowice: http://images.google.pl/images?svnum=10&hl=pl&lr=&q=Spodek


----------



## decapitated

*[Warsaw] New Soccer Stadium*

If nothing goes wrong the contract with the developer will be signed during the next two months and the constraction works will be finished by the end of 2009. The developer is HMB Stadien und Sportstattenbau GmbH in cooperation with Wayss und Freytag Schlusselfertingbau AG and Krupp Stahlbau Hannover GmbH. HMB has also constructed one of the world's most modern stadiums - the Arene Auf Schalke (Veltins Arena). The project provides a glass roof over the pitch, with could be opened and closed and will have a capacity of 35,000. The stadium will provide luxury boxes for VIPs, a undergroung parking for 2,500 cars and a restaurant for 1,500 guests.
The City of Warsaw will pay 178 million zloty (about 40 million Euro) out of 462 (110 million Euro) plus 22% tax. The rest of the costs will be covered up by the developer. 
The stadium will be built right next to the Polish Army Stadion, the homeground of Legia Warsaw.
It will be the most modern arena in Eastern Europe.


----------



## lukacio

nice stadium :banana: :nocrook: :horse:


----------



## Rausa

Very good, nice clean design. A bit plain exterior but the inside looks damn good for a 35.000 seater..


----------



## mako22

Looks like a museum :colgate:
Anyway, I'll keep my thumbs crossed


----------



## Mo Rush

nice its very classic almost...


----------



## DemoNeo

decapitated said:


> It will be the most modern arena in Eastern Europe.


You should also remember about Baltic Arena in Gdansk 









__________________
Lotto


----------



## ZZ-II

the new stadium looks great


----------



## decapitated

DemoNeo said:


> You should also remember about Baltic Arena in Gdansk


Don't forget the roof in Warsaw


----------



## LMCA1990

good for poland and nice stadiums. are they wanting to hold a euro cup?


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

^^ Poland & Ukraine are holding it in 2012.


----------



## Alle

http://svt.se/svt/jsp/Crosslink.jsp?d=21531&a=866428&lid=puff_866428&lpos=lasMer


Auch!!! Hard punishment, gonna be restricted from European play one season. 

But what the hell are they doing, why not keep the fighting outside the stadium? I understand they are upset at their team, but is this the way they show that they are not doing well? Especially when they after all isnt doing that bad apparently.

Reminds me of swedish club Hammarby IF's supporters going on the pitch when they where third in the league and had a chance on the gold, not after that incident they didnt. I mean what did they have to do that for, ive seen supporters do such things when clubs are being degraded and are generally in a bad condition (for example THIS ONE ) , even that doesnt excuse it but it does explain it.


----------



## michał_

AKing said:


> http://svt.se/svt/jsp/Crosslink.jsp?d=21531&a=866428&lid=puff_866428&lpos=lasMer
> 
> 
> Auch!!! Hard punishment, gonna be restricted from European play one season.
> 
> But what the hell are they doing, why not keep the fighting outside the stadium? I understand they are upset at their team, but is this the way they show that they are not doing well? Especially when they after all isnt doing that bad apparently.


Actually that isn't about Polish stadiums too much  
Seriously- I don't know what exactly have you read, but can you imagine a game with 3 000 fans of Legia Warsaw with 100 policemen on board?!
I cannot excuse these guys (although I got a bit used to that kind of situations in Krakow) , but in my opinion the Lithuanian side should be held responsible as well (of course not that strictly). 

I'll just recall that Roma got 3 games without home audience after Frisk had his head bleeding, Feyenoord has only one-year ban even though their fans started disorders twice and in Nancy it was pretty much similar to Vilnius. On the other hand I also rememeber Legia's game in Austria 3 years ago...


----------



## michał_

Fresh images of the Poznan stadium- 50k, 5 stars. The only disadvantage of this design is the already built "4th stand" which doesn't fit at all. As the stadium is constructed stand-by-stand there is no work now, but the construction of 3rd stand (2 already built, one fully, one partly- waiting for construction of others) will commence this year, around autumn.


----------



## lpioe

^^
the 4th stand is really ruining it 

I really like the Stadion Hetmana, nice little stadium.


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

michał_;14248720 said:


>


Nice, but the concept might need few improvements, The design resembles Alianz Arena and Warsaw's project of Stadion Narodovy too much the built stand defenetly ruins the design and finaly the metal construction above the pitch is defenetly ugly. Personaly i like the 4 stand concept, without metal carcass.


----------



## Quintana

I actually quite like it with that smaller stand. It makes it more unique.


----------



## michał_

Vampiro- I guess it is a bit matter of taste- I quite like the new roof construction. As for resemblance- I don't think the architects even hoped for comparison to Allianz Arena  As for similarity to the Warsaw's National Stadium- don't worry, the design we know won't be completed so it might actually turn out to be completely different 

And speaking of National Stadium- unfortunately we'll have to wait until November to know the final design, because there are serious criminal charges against 2 members of the Central Sports Center (my translation which sounds a bit absurd- owner of the National Stadium's ground) so the bidding procedures need to be checked, which will make it late one month. What makes it a bit more positive is the news that the reason for checking procedures for a month is that there was a really huuuuge interest in the competition so we might be treated to some decent designs in Autumn! I'll try and catch most of them if it will be possible and the total number may reach 30 or more...


----------



## TwItCH

Will the smaller structures around the stadium as seen in this picture also get built?


----------



## michał_

The problem is Stadiony.net couldn't bare the transfer generated by hotlinks (or how you call it), so the photos hotlinked from there aren't showing up. 
But yes, these smaller structures are part of the designs. Difficult however to say whether they will be done for 2012 as Poland seems to be running out of time and some procedures aren't taken good care of. Still, the stadium itself shouldn't have delays.


----------



## TwItCH

Yeah, Stadiony.net was the only place I found the picture of the smaller structures (but I think you know what I'm talking about, thx)

Nevertheless this will be the best looking stadium for the entire Euro 2012 soccer cup.:cheers:


----------



## pan_tomas

*Lodz (PL) Arena - max cap. 13500 - U/C*

Project














































Feb 2006









May 2006


















Jul 2006









Aug 2006









Sep 2006









Dec 2006









Jan 2007









Feb 2007









Mar 2007









Apr 2007









May 2007









Jul 2007


----------



## Alle

Running tracks around the icerink? Are they crazy, youd think the planners would have learned how catastrophic that is by now.

It would be better if they built the stadium a little higher (or lowered the pitch beyond ground level), and built the stands just by the icerink. And when used for athletics, they can just remove some of the front rows, also the result being that the ones closest will sit higher up and have yet better views for athletic events.

I see they've already started, still, they could lower the pitch more and add some rows of seats further down which can be removed for athletics events.

By the way ive never ever seen a icehockeyrink with running tracks around it before. But the result is just like in any other sports, spectators further from the game.


----------



## michał_

A newsflash on the euro2012 venues:

Overall it isn't looking good, because instead of forming stiff committees that would do their job we still see our government giving jobs to people by political option, not by qualifications needed. Our new sports minister.... I don't think she knows what an offside or free-kick is.

1. Warsaw
Situation is shit. Recently a man who used to be Warsaw's main architect (when Poland's current president ruled the city) and has a mixed reputation (lightly said) got a place in the Ministry of Sports. He declared that there is no chance for the National Stadium will be finished by the first deadline set by UEFA (06.2010). That wouldn't be so bad, after all bigger time slips are available, but he wants the whole design competition to be canceled after almost 30 high class design offices have submitted their bids. Pathetic.
On the bright side (which is the smaller side)- the stadium is now said to be up to 80 000 seats. 
I can already imagine the Polish FA Cup (Puchar Polski) final there- 10 000 people on a 80k-seater. 

2. Wroclaw/Breslau
The bidding procedure for the design of the new stadium has just ended. 26 top flight offices sent their designs. The official statement says that big names from USA, Japan Europe and even someone from Poland took part. We may well expect HOK Sport there, they're everywhere 
The stadium will have 40 000 or even (!) 60 000 seats, as the organizers set almost no boundaries for the designers' creativity. The stadium will be conjoint with a huge retail/leisure centre. Cost between 100-130mln €. I guess they will just make it 200mln when the construction starts 

3. Chorzow (reserve)
specialists will now check the best possibilities of saving the current design. About time  It's been renovated since 1997, so it took them a while. Capacity may rise up to 60 000 seats. Jesus- why didn't we bid for the World Cup then?! Only Krakow will have a stadium under 40k.

4. Krakow
The architect will give his final vision (let's hope so, he won't live long enough for another one with his speed) in Winter this year. Meanwhile a new media building should be started construction on in next several weeks. Possibly in winter the construction on new East Stand may be started (demolishing current one will be the first step).

5. Gdansk
snoooooriiing. Zzzzzzz....
Actually the municipal authorities bought almost all of close to 500 private parcels that cover the new ground's territory. It's going the right way I guess/hope.



Still about Euro 2012:
Authorities of more and more cities want to express their hospitality towards the competing teams and are planning to build facilities that will be used for training. One of the biggest I've already shown (Radom), the other one is planned in Rybnik:

athletics/speedawy stadium with an indoor-sports hall next to it as part of a huge leisure complex, with a hotel, skating hall, natatorium, football school and more. For now these are only plans, but who knows.


And apart from Euro:
The stadium in Bialystok will be remodeled (design in the first post of this thread). This came as a result of social consultations. As soon as I know the effects, I will let you know.


----------



## antigr12

in the case of the warsaw stadium , will there be an athletic track scheduled or not ? cause it'll be the national stadium the city could want to use for hosting ol games one day , not only for football .


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

^^ My guess would be no, because 70k today is not enough for olympic games... I think that it should be an awsome football only venue, good enough for any match... From Euro to CL final.


----------



## antigr12

if the stadium has 80000 seats as mentionned by michal for last estimate , no doubt they have in their mind to make their national stadium an olympic multisports venue , like so many other cases in equivalent reknown world cities ( istanbul , athens , berlin , sdf in paris , chinese cities etc.... ) , not only for football .


----------



## michał_

Vampiro- unluckily for both of us it will probably have an athletics track. At least the last vision shown had it and no-one declared change of plans.
Plus- Madrid is bidding for Olympics in 2016 with a stadium of 66 000. How come?


----------



## desmo

michał_;14545033 said:


> 3. Chorzow (reserve)
> specialists will now check the best possibilities of saving the current design. About time  It's been renovated since 1997, so it took them a while. Capacity may rise up to 60 000 seats. Jesus- why didn't we bid for the World Cup then?! Only Krakow will have a stadium under 40k.
> 
> 4. Krakow
> The architect will give his final vision (let's hope so, he won't live long enough for another one with his speed) in Winter this year. Meanwhile a new media building should be started construction on in next several weeks. Possibly in winter the construction on new East Stand may be started (demolishing current one will be the first step).


Krakow is also a reserve venue


----------



## michał_

niedopatrzenie, bez podtekstów


----------



## Mati-PL

TwItCH said:


> Nevertheless this will be the best looking stadium for the entire Euro 2012 soccer cup.:cheers:


I agree, but project of Baltic Arena is the best for now. We don't know how Warsaw, Wroclaw and Poznan (there isn't final project yet) stadiums will look like. Maybe they will surprise and shock us  who knew. However, Donieck stadium will be great too.

Baltic Arena visualization


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

michał_;14553524 said:


> Vampiro- unluckily for both of us it will probably have an athletics track. At least the last vision shown had it and no-one declared change of plans.
> Plus- Madrid is bidding for Olympics in 2016 with a stadium of 66 000. How come?


Still, the designs of both proposals that i have seen are very impressive (perosnaly i like the black & white one). And about Madrid, i am very surprised about such bid... Usually olympic stadiums are much bigger and a smaler venue might become a disadvantage to the bid.


----------



## matherto

These stadiums are pretty damn fantastic, would be great if they all got built as they are here.


----------



## michał_

Sadly, today our new sports minister announced that the competition for National Stadium will be canceled. New, more simple and clear procedures (and not so time-taking) are due to be applied for Warsaw.

But for some reason she spoke of the National Stadium as a 55000 stadium! Which is a shock of course after news adding 10k each time until we reached 80 000 two weeks ago. Still- it is supposed to be only the opening-game stadium, so who knows, this might be true.

She also said the stadiums in Wroclaw, Gdansk and Warsaw will start construction in 2009 and will be ready in late 2011. That's even stranger, cause Wroclaw was supposed to start the digging in 2008, just as was Gdansk.

But she also mentioned that it's impossible to build a stadium for 30, 40 or 50k in less than 2,5 years. That makes me pretty unsure about further developments in this country. God help these morons!


----------



## renco

Thouhgt it could only happen in Croatia :bash:hno:


----------



## Daewon

*Next time mate*

Next time mate :cheers:


----------



## renco

I ment construction setbacks and delays


----------



## michał_

renco said:


> I ment construction setbacks and delays


I'm afraid there are even more countries  Look at the new ever-awaited Galatasaray, Panathinaikos and more...


----------



## Cidade_Branca

michał_;14545033 said:


> 2. Wroclaw/Breslau
> The bidding procedure for the design of the new stadium has just ended. 26 top flight offices sent their designs. The official statement says that big names from USA, Japan Europe and even someone from Poland took part. We may well expect HOK Sport there, they're everywhere
> The stadium will have 40 000 or even (!) 60 000 seats, as the organizers set almost no boundaries for the designers' creativity. The stadium will be conjoint with a huge retail/leisure centre. Cost between 100-130mln €. I guess they will just make it 200mln when the construction starts


Who win in Breslau?

Do you have the winner projects?


----------



## michał_

Cidade_Branca said:


> Who win in Breslau?
> 
> Do you have the winner projects?


Sorry, nothing yet. They will announce it in the middle of Autumn (around half of October) if no delays appear 

As for now- far scepticism is over the National Stadium in Warsaw, the venue for Euro2012 opening game. Sports minister confirmed she meant it when she said it will be a 55 000-seater instead of 70 000. Plus, noone knows if it will be built replacing the hitorical 10th Anniversary Stadium or next to it. Plus, the competition already hosted was canceled and a new one will be made shortly. 
So some even say the Silesian Stadium in Chorzow will replace it as opening-game-venue.


----------



## Perun

Zagłębie Lubin new stadium. Project it's not final, there is only proposition.

Project:




























Current status


----------



## skaP187

This must be a Dutch design, so boring...


----------



## michał_

skaP187 said:


> This must be a Dutch design, so boring...


Guess again. Still what have you got against Dutch stadium-design?

The new and official version of the Lubin design will be known tomorrow so we might be treated to something nice.


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

^^ What is the planned capacity?


----------



## Perun

^^ 15 000 or 20 000. Tommorow will be official information and project.


----------



## masterpaul

In the latest conference...


Warsaws stadium will be a football only stadium with a capility of 55 000


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

^^ Well i am a little disapointed about the capacity, however it's great that it will be a football-only venue.


----------



## DemoNeo

masterpaul said:


> In the latest conference...
> 
> 
> Warsaws stadium will be a football only stadium with a capility of 55 000


I'm a little disappointed because I counted on 70 000 seats
__________________
Lotto


----------



## michał_

First absolutely official and final (as they say) rendering of the new Zaglebie Lubin stadium, not far at all from what some fan found at the graphic's website:










They already signed a deal for constructing the stadium with PebeKa – Hochtief today! The demolition of lower parts of current stadium will start this year.


----------



## Perun

^^ Official capacity - 16 300 seats

And renders:


----------



## DemoNeo

More renders:
   
 
__________________
Lotto


----------



## masterpaul

Doesnt Work... how do I make it work?









_____________________________________________________________________________________

Anyway... this is Zagłębia Lubin Stadium, thanks to Damin, you can view this on Youtube.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4B5VZlwLlE


.


----------



## michał_

http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=K4B5VZlwLlE

And a movie with the presentation


----------



## sampras

like this:







remember not to write in < > but in [ ] on forums 

just QUOTE my post to see how it's done - hope that will do


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

Guys, i am getting freaked out. Tabloids are full of crap saying that Poland might relinquish the right to host Euro. Please tell me it isn't true.


----------



## michał_

El Vampiro Ucraniano said:


> Guys, i am getting freaked out. Tabloids are full of crap saying that Poland might relinquish the right to host Euro. Please tell me it isn't true.


What exactly are they saying? 
We hear about major or minor threats all the time, I got used to it, to be honest.


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

michał_;15173976 said:


> What exactly are they saying?


They say that Polish officials are not taking Euro seriously, and very little got done. Btw did the law about Euro finaly get approved?


----------



## michał_

El Vampiro Ucraniano said:


> They say that Polish officials are not taking Euro seriously, and very little got done. Btw did the law about Euro finaly get approved?


The Euro 2012 law is on it's way which honestly surprises me.
As for the government- true, they aren't treating it too seriously but for now it's all going it's way. Slowly, but forward- with many obstacles but forward  

Actually I am shocked because yesterday a new construction at the Wisla stadium began and by the end of the year the ground will have a multimedia facility. Of course it's a reserve venue, but still.

Lech stadium may be ready in 2010 which is very good.

Wroclaw are doing their job very well preparing to built the stadium and they claim even without the Euro 2012 legislative they will have their brand new world class stadium ready at the end of 2010 (half a year after the initial date, but still better than Portugal or Switzerland...).

The only thing is Warsaw which is this government's biggest failure as for now. Hope the manage to make it work, if not Poznan or Chorzow will probably fight for the Opening Game.

There are many issues about roads, infrastructure in general, but I guess Ukraine has problems with that as well...


Actually we're not doing too bad I must say. With all of our stadiums being new (or rebuilt which is again- new), there is Dniepropietrovsk almost finished, Donetsk on it's way to be before the scheduled deadline, Krakow almost half way, Poznan similarly, Odesa soon to be started construction on, Gdansk not far behind, and detailed projects on the rest are being done.

I'd say don't worry, be patient


----------



## Mo Rush

great stadia. really impressed.


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

^^ Well regarding roads there are many problems, slowly but things are moving. Hotels & other infrastructure should not be a problem, investors are very keen on such investmets. Stadiums in Ukraine are on the right track. Odesa might have a setback, because they need to relocate the club into another stadium, however none in the city meet UEFA requirements. But it's not a big problem. Lviv's mayor promised a final project to be revilled on 5th september. Kyiv ("big boys" bribed someone and the construction site in front of the stadium will be removed) the problem is the second stadium that has to be built. Idiots from the local governmet still can't find the place fot it. But generaly it's going fine so i hope everything will be ok


----------



## sampras

here you have latest Poznan stadium viz:


----------



## michał_

Hear'ye hear'ye,

I have great honor to present the last (so far ), most recent, most accurate, best of the best of the best- VISION OF reserve Euro 2012 stadium in Krakow.

Please post your thoughts... or don't, this is humiliating enough...



From a distance it doesn't look that bad, so just look at it full size:
http://www.wislakrakow.com/www/picture/other/stadion-wisly-wizualizacja-wrzesien-2007.jpg


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

michał_;15193721 said:


> Hear'ye hear'ye,
> 
> I have great honor to present the last (so far ), most recent, most accurate, best of the best of the best- VISION OF reserve Euro 2012 stadium in Krakow.
> 
> Please post your thoughts... or don't, this is humiliating enough...
> 
> 
> 
> From a distance it doesn't look that bad, so just look at it full size:
> http://www.wislakrakow.com/www/picture/other/stadion-wisly-wizualizacja-wrzesien-2007.jpg


It's not bad. Transparent roof, and no metal railings over the pitch. However the positioning of the lights is strange. By the way what is the current planed capacity?


----------



## VelesHomais

Pretty good, I like it. Looks like those medium English stadiums.


----------



## lpioe

Don't see what's so bad about it either.
It's nothing special but it looks decent, I like the idea of only one tier behind the goals.


----------



## michał_

lpioe said:


> Don't see what's so bad about it either.
> It's nothing special but it looks decent, I like the idea of only one tier behind the goals.


That's not an idea really. The stands behind the goals are already standing and the 2-tier ones have to be this big to accommodate the spectators. This is if I'm not wrong the 7th vision so far.

If you see nothing bad about it please describe what you feel about the corners being uncovered, badly shaped and distanced from the one-tier stands instead of attaching them (I'm not talking about making it a ring by connecting sections, but there seem to be some 5m distance). Not to mention that the stand you see on the right will be some 20m from the pitch.


----------



## maly1000

According to the official news, the capacity is most likely to be around 32 000. May be a bit more, cause the last project didn't mention two double-level stands, but only one.


----------



## michał_

Different view on the Krakow stadium. Your opinions now?


----------



## TwItCH

uke: hno: Krakow deserves better.


----------



## Gecko1989

ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwthats really gross


----------



## VelesHomais

Strange, but alright


----------



## DemoNeo

All in all I think that this is a change for the better, but I know that some people hate this design. It's just a question of taste 

__________________
Lotto


----------



## VelesHomais

It's better to accept it as a positive change from the start, otherwise you're going to hate it all your life, especially if you're from Kharkow


----------



## Mo Rush

michał_;15225545 said:


> Different view on the Krakow stadium. Your opinions now?


awesome!


----------



## johnz88

its not very suited for this stadium, it blocks the view of the nice roof and also the two already built stands and it doesnt match any of the other type of construction that already is there. imo they should take of all the squares at the top and use the blue steel to hold up the roof.


----------



## michał_

Dr.Mesofius said:


> It's better to accept it as a positive change from the start, otherwise you're going to hate it all your life, especially if you're from Kharkow


In Poland Kharkow is closer to Charkow (Kharkiv ), but I guess you did mean Krakow. 

Guys, rendering shown today is still different from the one shown yesterday. It's all like a merry-go-round: starts spinning and then you're starting to fill dizzy. This is the one from today, shows the other side of the stadium, but you may spot some differences from the yesterday's vision.


----------



## VelesHomais

:lol: yes, I meant Krakow but typed Kharkow...


----------



## michał_

Finally something fresh on the new National Stadium issue.
The new venue will not be constructed in the former stadium's bowl as it was planned before. It will be raised next to the former ground. In the bowl there will be an indoor arena. First, very general renderings showing the planned area use (don't treat them as final):


----------



## masterpaul

*NOTE: That the above stadium, is one of many proposistions for the stadium. 

In november we will hopefully know how the stadium will look like, and who will build it.*


----------



## jumping_jack

It seems a project for Astana or some another asian former soviet republic (especially the tower...)


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

^^ I have no idea what you mean, personally i like it, the design for roof is unique and the use of space is great. Obviously side stands are better for visibility than behind goals, as for capacity i don't see a problem, anyway Legia will have it's own stadium and as there is no athletic track 55k seems reasonable.


----------



## michał_

masterpaul said:


> *NOTE: That the above stadium, is one of many proposistions for the stadium.
> 
> In november we will hopefully know how the stadium will look like, and who will build it.*


It shows how the terrain is to be arranged. The whole concept dates back to 2001 (if those bloody idiots took action then we would have a world-class stadium now) and was created by Wojciech Zablocki, a known (in our country) sports-venue architect. 

Jumping_jack - get real, the Astana stadium is yet another stadium done in "modern" fashion, nothing "former soviet" about it. Just as this stadium- it has all the features you could take from normal Werstern-European or oriental stadium designs. And the tower is a big hotel/office building that does actually correspond with high-rises in the neighborhood.


----------



## masterpaul




----------



## Mo Rush

michał_;15352057 said:


> Finally something fresh on the new National Stadium issue.
> The new venue will not be constructed in the former stadium's bowl as it was planned before. It will be raised next to the former ground. In the bowl there will be an indoor arena. First, very general renderings showing the planned area use (don't treat them as final):


weird..i designed something like that a few days ago..same shape..same tiers.


----------



## michał_

That means you're going the right way


----------



## TwItCH

^^ and that also means that Warsaw is going the wrong way.


----------



## michał_

TwItCH said:


> ^^ and that also means that Warsaw is going the wrong way.


And why is that?

Just for the record- we have written with Masterpaul that is no final design, but a vision of how the new complex is supposed to be located in reference to the existing stadium bowl.


----------



## masterpaul

Actually if you consider.. that Mo rush's stadium can not be built because of law of phisics... (no support for roof). Warsaw's stadium can be built. Apart from that both designs look good.


----------



## www.sercan.de

So, thats the 55.000 Warsaw national stadium?


----------



## michał_

Heh, it's similar because the same people did it 
And the same system of closable/retractable roof will be applied in Stuttgart.


And to add something more, yesterday Krakow authorities have chosen the designer of the new Cracovia Stadium (app. 15-16k). It will be Estudio Lamela's work. And it looks like that:




























In my opinion it's a very nice design, will fit really smoothly with the surroundings. Cost around 115mln zl (35mln euros). It will have a hockey arena integrated.


----------



## Mo Rush

Metal said:


> The design for the national Stadium in Warsaw has been chosen, little changes if any could be made.
> At first i didn't like at all the design, but now i think it's really nice and original.
> Capacity: 55.000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's possible the roof will be completely closable. Someone has even started a discussion to build the stadium with a bigger capacity, but i sadly doubt that.
> In a few weeks the deal will be signed.
> 
> Similar project for the World Cup 2006 in Germany of the roof and how the mecanism covers the whole pitch:


Well its a combination of designs.
The fabric roof I hope will have the retractable roof but that idea was scrapped for Cape Town's world cup stadium due to the shadows. The facade is also typical GMP architects, with its column like structures ans single layer/membrane facade.

I think the design will be modified such that the facade does not extend beyond the roof but rather intersects with the roof supporting the entire roof structure from below rather than from above.

The exact colours and/or effect of the facade would also probably change to accordingly.


----------



## sampras

As far as I know in Warsaw they've just choosen JSK Architects to make the design, and I am not sure if the one above is a design that will go through to next stage


----------



## decapitated

^^ This is the design by JSK


----------



## sampras

^^ I know, but is it only a visualization used for the bid and a few other conceptions are to be prepared by JSK, or what we can see above will rise soon?

BTW Poznan update thanks to *mateq*


----------



## lpioe

^^ interior looks great, but I don't really like the outside.
What's the cap?


----------



## krzysiu_

^^ 43 or 50


----------



## decapitated

sampras said:


> ^^ I know, but is it only a visualization used for the bid and a few other conceptions are to be prepared by JSK, or what we can see above will rise soon?


JSK said that they won't make any big changes.


----------



## Locke

I think it's cool that the national stadium reflect the flag. I wish the capacity was closer to 80k than 55k and I preferred the original concepts with the black spacey design, but at the end of the day I'm sure it will be a great stadium for its purpose.

They should have built the Wroclaw stadium in Warsaw, I hear the design was a wee bit on the pricey side to implement though:


----------



## TwItCH

Did anyone see what HOK's bid for the national look like? Are there any renders?


----------



## sampras

@ decapitated -> thanks mate

@ krzysiu_ -> still two options: ~45k and 50k 
(stand no.2 will be expanded, but two main stands have two variants
Being honest it's all about money  )

I still don't fancy the facade  there have been one visualization that I like, but somehow "big balloon" roof idea is pushing hard


----------



## michał_

TwItCH said:


> Did anyone see what HOK's bid for the national look like? Are there any renders?


nothing published yet. Guess we'll have to wait for some leaks, which fortunatelly do happen at times


----------



## fgdf

New Posnan Municipal's renders


----------



## michał_

a bit poor quality. Here are smaller, but better ones:
http://www.mconstructions.pl/1lech.html
(the stadium's architects' website)


----------



## michał_

Final renders of the new National Stadium in Warsaw:
http://sport.onet.pl/0,0,77254,21,0,fotoreportaz.html (click on image to go to next photo)
55 000 as planned (860 for press, 900 VIP, 2 000 business class), construction to start in March 2009, construction end: Oct-Nov 2011.
Under the pitch 1 700 parking bays (where the current pitch is, the new one will be built 9m above), under the stands over 130 000 square meters for commercial, conference spaces etc.
Retractable roof over the pitch which is evolution of the Waldstadion (a.k.a. Commerzbank Arena)- the "needle" over the pitch will work as an umbrella, spreading the fabric to cover the whole venue.
In my opinion it's really great, simialr to other designs by JSK + SBP + GMP, but it's a really nice combination.


----------



## TwItCH

Poland is coming up with some very unique, original stadiums. 
There is the nat'l in warsaw that has a very orignal facade representing the flag.
Gdansk's Baltic Arena with its unusual colors (suiting the name) that make it look fantastic (the name is also genius)
The Poznan stadium's shortened stand
And Wroclaw's crazy design which makes it truly distinctive


----------



## michał_

New official concepts of mid-class stadiums:

Bielsko-Biala (South-east of Krakow), app. 15 000 seats
team: Podbeskidzie Bielsko-Biala (middle of 2nd league)














Wodzislaw Slaski (Silesia region), app. 12 000 seats + a big mall behind one of the goals
team: Odra Wodzislaw Slaski (1st league)


----------



## masterpaul

The first stadium nice, but the construction is too heavy.


----------



## TwItCH

michał_;18211559 said:


> New official concepts of mid-class stadiums:
> 
> Bielsko-Biala (South-east of Krakow), app. 15 000 seats
> team: Podbeskidzie Bielsko-Biala (middle of 2nd league)


Nice!! That's where I'm from!


----------



## masterpaul




----------



## Samacado

propably he is looking at the bill, telling him, what the new stadium will cost :-D

and the lady - ever heard of "DON`T TOUCH THIS". She seems to break the roof


----------



## sampras

krzysiu_ said:


> Now stand II is U/C (finishing), in June/July they'll start demolish old stand I and III and, January 2009 - Counstruction of stand I and III will begin.


and the progress can be seen here


----------



## Finne

*Katowice - Spodek Arena*










*Spodek* (saucer in Polish) is a multipurpose arena complex in Katowice, Poland, opened in 1971 at 35 Korfantego street, in the center of Katowice.
Spodek can hold 11,500 people. 
Its name means "saucer" in Polish, because it resembles a tilted flying saucer. Spodek is a major contribution to the cultural significance of Katowice in Poland, especially for the younger generations.


It has played host to many up-and-coming bands, such as a performance by Chumbawumba in 1997 as well as dozens of world famous bands including Depeche Mode, Elton John, Genesis, Green Day, Iron Maiden, Jean-Michel Jarre, Metallica, Pearl Jam, Rammstein and many others.










Maciej Gintowt and Maciej Krasiński, architects of Spodek, designed the Spodek as one of the first major structures to employ the principle of tensegrity. The roof uses an inclined surface held in check by a system of cables holding up its circumference.










Pearl Jam recorded their 6/16/00 - Katowice, Poland album at Spodek

The arena will The final rounds of the EuroBasket 2009​


----------



## michał_

krzysiu_ said:


> You don't understand. First of all, I doubt that Zaglebie Lubin might qualify for CL. Second of all, even if they will, don't you think they would play on National Stadium with 55k crowd, then some 15-20k...


And why would they go to Warsaw if at the same time a 44000 stadium will be in the "nearby" Wroclaw?
Still, Carrerra, what you may not know- Polish clubs haven't qualified to the CL for over a decade and we seem to be making the distance even bigger every year. This year our team will have a very tough road to the CL and it seems Wisla Krakow is far too weak to go through. Unless it would be like Artmedia Petrzalka's or Fc Thun- against all odds. So nobody plans profits from the CL in their budgets as that's virtually unreachable money.


----------



## Finne

Zabrze (in german: Hindenburg) in Upper Silesia.

New Stadium for FC "Górnik Zabrze" ("Coal Miner Zabrze") 
Capacity: 31,918
Name: Allianz Górnik Arena


----------



## michał_

The stadium above is still only 1 of 3 options. The club wants it most, the fans seem to like it as well, but it's the most expensive, the choice hasn't been made yet.


----------



## Mo Rush

thats done in sketchup. looks like one of my designs.


----------



## michał_

Mo Rush said:


> thats done in sketchup. looks like one of my designs.


Well, true. But I've always said you're a great designer 

This text, although in Polish only, shows images of 2 other concepts:
http://www.wiadomosci24.pl/artykul/jak_bedzie_wygladal_nowy_stadion_gornika_zabrze_63980.html
Below it you may find a clip of the presentation of these visions.


----------



## Mo Rush

michał_;20094396 said:


> Well, true. But I've always said you're a great designer
> 
> This text, although in Polish only, shows images of 2 other concepts:
> http://www.wiadomosci24.pl/artykul/jak_bedzie_wygladal_nowy_stadion_gornika_zabrze_63980.html
> Below it you may find a clip of the presentation of these visions.


wannabe design u mean.


----------



## Mo Rush

krzysiu_ said:


> Stadion Zaglebia Lubin (15 k) U/C


saw this design a while back.
you cant see it in this image but it has this cool structure/pod for VIP's/media on the one side at the top of the tier.


----------



## sibyl-vane

http://www.stadionwelt.de/neu/sw_stadien/index.php?folder=sites&site=news_detail&news_id=2118

interesting interview about the Danzig/Gdansk Euro 2012 stadium (in german)


----------



## masterpaul

Would be cool, if someone could sumerize it in english, for us who dont know german.


----------



## Mo Rush

masterpaul said:


> Would be cool, if someone could sumerize it in english, for us who dont know german.


google translator.


----------



## matthemod

Mo Rush said:


> google translator.


I've not been around here for too long, but still been here long enough to realise you're a might stuck up aren't you...


----------



## Mo Rush

matthemod said:


> I've not been around here for too long, but still been here long enough to realise you're a might stuck up aren't you...


he wanted a translation and i showed him a route.

google translator translates entire websites from one language to another.

http://translate.google.com/transla...il&news_id=2118&langpair=de|en&hl=en&ie=UTF-8


----------



## AUTO

Short movie about new Legia Warsaw stadium

http://www.tvn24.pl/-1,1548963,wiadomosc.html


----------



## erteel

*POLAND - FIBA EuroBasket 2009*










The European Basketball Championship of 2009 will be the 36th regional championship held by FIBA Europe. The competition will be hosted by Poland (September 7 - September 20). This will be the second time the competition goes there. The first time was in 1963 (all matches were in Wrocław which in 2009 will host group with Polish team). 

Venues:

*First phase group:*

*Wrocław* Hala Ludowa (Centennial Hall, Jahrhunderthalle)
Built in 1913, 8000 seats, on UNESCO World Heritage List.

































*Trójmiasto (Gdańsk and Sopot)* Hala Sportowo-Widowiskowa
U/C, planned end of building 2008/2009, 13000 seats

































*Warsaw* Torwar Hall
Built in 1953 (modernized in 1999), 5000 seats

















*Poznań* Arena Hall
Built in 1974, 5000 seats









*Second phase group:*

*Bydgoszcz* Łuczniczka Hall
Built in 2002, 8000 seats

















*Łódź* Hala Wielofunkcyjna
U/C, planned end of building 2008/2009, 10000 seats

































*Final phase:*

*Katowice* Spodek (saucer in Polish)
Built in 1971, 11500 seats


----------



## lpioe

Interior of the first hall is simply amazing, best I've ever seen!
The arena in Katowice looks also really nice.


----------



## Sponsor

lpioe said:


> Interior of the first hall is simply amazing, best I've ever seen!


"Multifunctional" castle. :nuts:


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Thanks for the presentation.


----------



## mihai_alex

Look closer to the roof and the exterior ,they aren't the same,neither is the interior. It does resemble if you're not looking to details,I don't deny that's the stadium we inspired from ,but it's a far better version of commerzbank arena.


----------



## masterpaul

Ive noticed, the details.

But its still a shame that we trusted the germans, to give as an unique and original nationa; stadium, but they do the opposite.

Sometimes it would be better, giving the task of designing the national stadium to an architect, from your own country.


----------



## mihai_alex

You're right,we are losing our identity, our best technicians ,smartest minds left the country,so what are we supost to do? It's a national problem,it's just how it is,but I still prefer 1000 times better the new stadium.


----------



## Mo Rush

mihai_alex said:


> Yes,only 50k capacity now?it looks bigger..


I think there is a different final design.


----------



## masterpaul

yep the final design is completly different


----------



## michał_

www.sercan.de said:


> Michal
> What about Stadion Dziesięciolecia?
> I think this was the biggest in Poland??!
> Do you know the highest attendance


Stadion Dziesieciolecia was never biggest  It was designed for exactly 71 008 spectators, but that number was constantly exceeded in the past to reach some 100 000.



sampras said:


> The highest attendance in Poland was in Poznan on Watra stadium (60 000 capacity) there was round 80k - it was in '60 or '70 , now the stadium is one big ruin and surrounded by marketplace.


Good one  



Irish Blood English Heart said:


> Any pictures of the old huge stadium in Warsaw on the east bank (I think it is now used as a market) and how much it held?


71 008 written in the papers, it is now, similarly to Romanian stadium, being refurbished. At the moment different kinds of poles are being tested on site before installing them permanently to hold the construction of our new stadium. Photos here, thanks to Camilos:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21066636&postcount=1385



masterpaul said:


> yep the final design is completly different


Here it is:










And to bring something new into the subject:

Since I'm writing, new 8000 stadium is to be built in Mielec on a partnership basis by the city and private investor who wants to build a mall next to it. 

Plus a new stadium for 10 000 spectators will emerge in my home town Stalowa Wola within 5 years, it will be rebuilt stand by stand. And will be able to host Champions League  yeehaa! 

Fresh photos of construction in Lubin, thanks to Damin:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=21185844&postcount=456


----------



## www.sercan.de

do you have more pics of Trójmiasto (Gdańsk and Sopot)?


----------



## michał_

Demolition of old eastern stand at wisla Krakow stadium is well under way now. All seats and metal elements were removed last week, now the concrete and bricks will start to vanish.
Photos: 
http://www.stadionwisly.info/?p=galeria_zdjec&z=268#


----------



## Noodles_ZG

Lubin, today


quizar said:


> Aktualizacja z tego co sie dzieje na budowie


:cheers:


----------



## sampras

http://www.budowa.maroonpoint.com/

might anyone would like to check progress of 3rd level on Poznan Stadium's so called 2nd Stand


----------



## H-R

Kraków 3.06.2008

















http://www.wisla.krakow.pl/art.php?id=27&id_galerii=386
http://www.kibicewisly.pl/gallery/others/104


----------



## michał_

Today results of the competition for Warsaw National Stadium's neighboring complex have been presented.

This is what will emerge in years to come around the stadium:


















This complex will include:
closest to the stadium, an indoor sports arena, then a congress centre, several hotels and a completely new public transportation hub incorporating railways, subway and tram lines.


----------



## masterpaul

Its not an indoor sports arena!!! Its a huge concert hall!


----------



## sampras

but it is only a concept made by some company, we need to wait ntil anything will be decided, mind stat this terrain is owned by City of Warszawa, Polish Government, and Polish Railroad. It might be hard to make them cooperate.


----------



## exclusiv

sorry ut this concept is definitive and that's what will be built there. Not everything will be built before the E2012,but the most hard thing to build will be the ''Stadion'' metro and train station, the polish railways are a terrible investor and it will take time before it changes. The arena,conference center and the hotels are likely to be built faster because there are already many private firms that are interested in those very lucrative projects. Otherwise, it will be a great thing for the Praga district and the city!


----------



## michał_

masterpaul said:


> Its not an indoor sports arena!!! Its a huge concert hall!


oh, that changes everything. :bash:
It's a multi-use arena, fine now? (in case you don't know- hala wiodiwskowa is a common name for indoor sports facilities, where concerts and non-sporting events are secondary, I am pretty sure this is the case)
It's definately not all for concerts, it will have an indoor sports function as well and we are in sport facility part of SSC.



sampras said:


> but it is only a concept made by some company, we need to wait ntil anything will be decided, mind stat this terrain is owned by City of Warszawa, Polish Government, and Polish Railroad. It might be hard to make them cooperate.


No it's not. It's the official result of a very big competition. Of course, it's a concept, not exact plan. And it is to be constructed in several phases so we will never be totaly sure until it gets completed. but it clearly shows the way that was chosen- without too many high-rises, with important role of the communication hub.


----------



## michał_

New stadium in Torun, 15 000. Construction just started, they want to finish in 9 months! So they are working 24/7. It won't be able to host football sadly, not on regular terms that is.

There are two variants of the roof structure- it will either cover the stands and track, or only the stands.


----------



## www.sercan.de

2 tiers for 15k!!
great


----------



## michał_

Just those bloody pillars in the way of view formany fans. It's ennoying, this company just doesn't seem to cope with roofs and designs the same stadiums all the time (Kielce, Bialystok, Bielsko-Biala and now Torun, they have a lot too much in common)


----------



## Irish Blood English Heart

Shame they didnt build it for football and speedway.


----------



## kiko9107

http://87.105.213.155:8080/ 
Live cam from Lubin stadium


----------



## PiotrG

Poznań:








more photos:
http://budowa.maroonpoint.com/


----------



## PiotrG

Poznań: 04.08.2008r








http://budowa.maroonpoint.com/


----------



## Kuvvaci

Polish stadium development is very impressive. How is the last preparation of Eurobasket 2009


----------



## sampras

more about Poznan Stadium
this time visualisation of inertial, though most likely it will look bit different ;]


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

New Photos - Lubin (4.08.2008)


























































More photos: http://www.zaglebie-lubin.pl/www/index.php?id=art&nr=3996


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

The latest visualization Baltic Arena



Noodles_ZG said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsJStJku7O8 (NEW) :cheers:


----------



## AUTO

Gdansk stadium presentation in high resolution
http://bieg2012.pl/pliki/914b-Stadion_Gdansk_c.mov


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

New photos from Lubin (6.08.08)


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Poznan - Lech Stadium (46,500)









More photos: http://budowa.maroonpoint.com/


----------



## drowningman666

wow they're doing their job in lubin very fast


----------



## Carrerra

Is Lech stadium in Poznan a renovation of an existing stadium? I was thinking it is a brand-new stadium


----------



## Carrerra

AdrianSuvalkai said:


> New photos from Lubin (6.08.08)


The overall design of Lubin stadim reminds me of Pohang Steelyard in South Korea in various ways, though it has single tier stands. Anyway petite arena indeed.


----------



## Van der Rohe

Kuvvaci said:


> Polish stadium development is very impressive.


Yes, but you must know that we are really backwards in these matters.
Almost nothing happened in stadium development during the last 30 years!!!


----------



## michał_

Carrerra said:


> Is Lech stadium in Poznan a renovation of an existing stadium? I was thinking it is a brand-new stadium


It's complite rebuilding- tearing down all the old stands, raising completely new ones. So it will be brand-new. But shitty anyway.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Lodz Arena, 13.000



ZSB said:


>


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

New photos from Poznan - Lech Stadium, 46.500 









More photos: http://www.budowa.maroonpoint.com/


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Poznan - Lech Stadium, 46.500 









More photos: http://budowa.maroonpoint.com/


----------



## Grasshopper Zurich

my club, Grasshoppers Zurich will tonight play in the uefa cup in this stadium against Lech Poznan who have agressive fans. unfortunately common in poland. it has many sick riots in Poznan. i hope nothing bad happens. from zurich only a few fans there today


----------



## AUTO

^^

Why do you think that Lech fans are dangerous?
I don't think that they will be agressicve against Grasshoppers fans.


----------



## sampras

what? Lech fans are aggressive? They used to be, but now they are best supporters in Poland! if Legia Warszawa was coming, you should call for Marines, but that is not the case....


----------



## www.sercan.de

AdrianSuvalkai said:


> Poznan - Lech Stadium, 46.500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More photos: http://budowa.maroonpoint.com/


Why don't we have a thread for this EURO 2012 stadium?


----------



## Grasshopper Zurich

ok, perhaps i have given a false information. but the problems with hooligans in poland you should not ignore


i know that the Lech fans are very impressive in the stadium


----------



## Sponsor

^^You are going to see truely football fans singing and chanting, also clothed in blue-white clothes. :banana: polish fans!


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Today's photos from Poznan


----------



## www.sercan.de

can somebody open the poznan stadium thread?
why nobody told me that this one was missing in the list?


----------



## Sponsor

www.sercan.de said:


> can somebody open the poznan stadium thread?
> why nobody told me that this one was missing in the list?


done. I hope it's OK 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=686374


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

www.sercan.de said:


> can somebody open the poznan stadium thread?
> why nobody told me that this one was missing in the list?


You haven't two stadiums on the list. Lech Stadium in Poznan and Wisla Stadium in Krakow (reserve Stadium Euro2012).


----------



## sampras

there was and is Thread about this stadium, but in polish, and dates back a few years :cheers:


\/ \/ - Stadion Lecha III Link
_______ Stadion Lecha II Link
_______ Stadion Lecha Link


----------



## www.sercan.de

lazy polish friends 
Such a nice stadium. but no own thread 

Thanks Sponsor


----------



## sampras

Grasshopper Zurich said:


> ok, perhaps i have given a false information. but the problems with hooligans in poland you should not ignore
> 
> 
> i know that the Lech fans are very impressive in the stadium


have you seen the game ?


----------



## Grasshopper Zurich

this topic is not for a stadium site, but our sporting problems now take five jears to

we are a proud club and record champion in switzerland (27 titles). in 25 jears as fan, i
have never seen such terrible jears. we need a new coach, which suits us and let the team play beautiful football. the problem is that our president this trainer is still familiar, which is not to understand.


http://nzz.ch/nachrichten/sport/akt...ste_europacup-niederlage_des_gc_1.807257.html


----------



## HS

Silesia Stadium wants to grow up. Gigantomania?

Voivodeship goverment wants to change modernisation plans of Silesian Stadium. After it stadium should be bigger than National Stadium in Warsaw.

We wanted to do a secret of it. UEFA should know about it first, not newspapers. We want to have a certainty taht UEFA accepts our plans - says Marcin Stolarz, headmaster of preparations for Euro 2012 in Silesian Voivodeship. 

[...]

Silesian Goverment want to demolished West Tribune and build new. After this operations stadium will have got *70,000 seats*. Now, SG wants to have certainty that renovation will finished in 2010. 

[...]

Source: Gazeta Wyborcza










Silesian Stadium now, source: Wikimedia


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

New thread about Wisla Stadium in Kraków

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=687000


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

New Photos from Poznan








More: www.budowa.maroonpoint.com


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

New photos from Lubin (19.08.08)


----------



## Kuvvaci

AdrianSuvalkai said:


> New photos from Lubin (19.08.08)


 what is its capacity?


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Kuvvaci said:


> what is its capacity?


capacity is 16 300


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Lubin (20.08.08)





More photos:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=24247478&postcount=1001
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=24247478&postcount=1002


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

It was decided to modernise Silesia Stadium. The solution involves a rebuilding west stand. This will improve the comfort, convenience and it is improve security, including in particular the conditions for the evacuation of at the time of matches and concerts. Better access to buildings will be catering and toilets.

New capacity will be 51,500 .
The new price will be 360 mln PLN ~ 112 mln EUR

Silesia Stadium

Now









Old Concept









New Concept


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

woozoo said:


> Anyone got anymore information and photos about Legia Warszawa stadium?
> Is their a specific thread for this arena?
> 
> Also is there a thread for stadion x-lecia?


Visualizations Legia Warszawa stadium:




















































1 Underground parking on stadium.
2 Historic facades main grandstand will is not pulled down.

Stadium on official website Legia Warszawa: 
http://www.legia.com/www/index.php?pod=18 (polish}


----------



## krzysiu_

Construction suppose to begin in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadion Śląski in Chorzów (reserve stadium Euro2012).
Yesterday's photos from demolished tower on stadium.



AdrianSuvalkai said:


> And yesterday's photos...
> 
> 
> LEINADXXV said:
Click to expand...


----------



## PiotrG

^^
Adrianek taka mała uwaga, jak wklejasz zdjęcia w temacie o danym stadionie to nie wklejaj ich tutaj, wklejaj tutaj fotki tylko z tych budów które nie mają osobnych wątków.


----------



## krzysiu_

Teraz to już chyba nie ma większego znaczenia bo i tak jest burdel w tym wątku i każdy wkleja co chce...Niby wątek dotyczy stadionów i hal wid-sport. które są w tej chwili w budowie i tego I TYLKO TEGO powinien dotyczyć ten wątek...


----------



## renco

It's not a Polish forum hno:


----------



## dopeman1

^^ chill, they are talking about which pics post in this section.


----------



## woozoo

^^
I specifically asked someone to post photos and information about the legia stadium. I dint know there was a specific thread. Thanks Adrian.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

> Adrianek taka mała uwaga, jak wklejasz zdjęcia w temacie o danym stadionie to nie wklejaj ich tutaj, wklejaj tutaj fotki tylko z tych budów które nie mają osobnych wątków.


Powiem Ci szczerze, że o tym też myślałem pewien czas temu, i doszedłem do wniosku że ten wątek odwiedza/przegląda dużo osób i nie warto z tego rezygnować. Dlatego ostatnio (przykład: stadion Lecha) dawałem w poście jedno zdjęcie z budowy i link do wątku tego stadionu/strony z większą ilością zdjęć... 

Chcę też przypomnieć, że Ty też pewien czas temu wklejałeś tu fotki ze Stadionu Lecha. Ale cóż, jak chcecie... Pewnie długo się tu nie doczekamy kolejnych postów w tym temacie, bo wszyskie planowane stadiony mają mieć pojemność powyżej 30tyś



> Teraz to już chyba nie ma większego znaczenia bo i tak jest burdel w tym wątku i każdy wkleja co chce...Niby wątek dotyczy stadionów i hal wid-sport. które są w tej chwili w budowie i tego I TYLKO TEGO powinien dotyczyć ten wątek...


Domyślam się że pijesz do mnie. Tamten jeden "popis"/"występek" (czy jak zechcesz to nazwać), mówiłem - biorę na siebie, przepraszam i nie ma co do tego wracać. Chcesz - dalej bezszensownie offtopuj na ten sam temat przez kolejne 10 stron tego wątku...

A po za tamtą jedną głupotą nie zauważyłem aby coś jeszcze się tu takiego zdarzyło, więc nie wiem po co te twoja słowa o tym, że to wszystko jeden wielki burdel, "każdy tu wkleja co chce" i o czym jest ten wątek...

Chcesz dalej rozmawiać na ten temat, to myślę że priv będzie lepszym sposobem na rozwiązywanie tego typu spraw.


*----------*

Stadium in Lubin, yesterday.



damin said:


>


----------



## krzysiu_

AdrianSuvalkai said:


> Domyślam się że pijesz do mnie.


Nie. A dlaczego miałbym to robić ? Przedtem to chodziło mi tylko o to, żeby nie wklejać jakiś starych hal które już stoją od 20 lat tylko nowe, które się teraz budują. A teraz mówiąc o burdelu mówiłem tak... 'ogólnie'.


----------



## Iluminat

a wiecie, że jest coś takiego jak PM?


----------



## www.sercan.de

English please


----------



## hempbeat

Dont write in Polish here... This is not Forum Polskich Wieżowców :bash:


----------



## AUTO

woozoo said:


> Anyone got anymore information and photos about Legia Warszawa stadium?


Short movie about new Legia Warsaw stadium

http://www.tvn24.pl/-1,1548963,wiadomosc.html


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium in Torun for speedway.
FIM (International Motorcycling Federation) visitation on stadium.


















MORE: http://www.stadion-dla-torunia.alstal.eu/content/view/95/50/


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Gdansk/Sopot Arena. New photos.



Norek said:


>


MORE (46 photos): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25293184&postcount=2494


----------



## krzysiu_

Lastest visualisation of euro 2012 Reserve stadium in Krakow + photos of the construction:



AUTO said:


> Były już te wizualizacje?


Photos of the construction (18.09.2008):



krzysiu_ said:


> 18.09.2008
> 
> http://www.stadionwisly.info/?p=galeria_zdjec&z=279


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Photos from speedway stadium in Torun. (18.09.08)


































MORE: http://sporttorun.pl/galeria_album,33.html


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Arena in Gdynia.


krzysztof_wolf said:


>


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Three small photos from inside arena in Gdynia.



Michał. R;25680812 said:


> Mega s.a.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium in Lubin, today



AdrianSuvalkai said:


>


----------



## Carrerra

Good


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

and more photos from Lubin (yesterday).

outside



Lukasz_Lubin said:


>


inside



quizar said:


>


----------



## PiotrG

new thread about new Legia's Warsaw stadium:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=716988


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium for speedway in Torun (15.000).










more: http://sporttorun.pl/galeria_album,36.html


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

First photos of first day of constructing new National Stadium

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25902912&postcount=113

:cheers:


----------



## bing222

What website is the webcams on please thankx


----------



## krzysiu_

Lubin (not Lublin) 15k










More photos are available here


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

krzysiu_ said:


> Lubin (not Lublin) 15k


Not 15k. There is 16.300


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium for speedway in Torun (15.000). Photos: 28.09.08


























more this photos: http://www.stadion-dla-torunia.alstal.eu/content/blogcategory/23/50


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Arena in Gdansk/Sopot. Photos 27.09.08



dr0 said:


>


----------



## sampras

^^ I've heard that there are some issues with the roof. Is that right? Some kind of a designer's fault to keep the roof in one piece...


----------



## Metal

For the stadium in Torun we could do the same thing they did in Singapore, a nice night speedway race :cheers:


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

sampras said:


> ^^ I've heard that there are some issues with the roof. Is that right? Some kind of a designer's fault to keep the roof in one piece...


Yea. Unfortunately, there are big problems with the roof hno:


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

New photos from Lubin.


----------



## krzysiu_

Arena in Łódź:



carmeloo said:


>


Looks small...but it's not


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

^^ These photos are old. They were already here.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium in Lubin (today).

   

Author of photos: @Stax from Zagłębie Lubin forum (http://www.zaglebie-lubin.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?p=80976#80976)


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium for speedway in Torun (15k).



mraku said:


>


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Arena in Gdansk&Sopot


korkefet said:


>


more: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26097768&postcount=2604


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Photos from speedway stadium in Torun (15k).
(4.10.08)


































more/source: http://sporttorun.pl/galeria_album,38.html


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

New photos from Lubin.















































source/more: http://www.powiat-lubin.pl/news.php?id=1639


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Lubin - today morning.


----------



## Cracovia

*Warsaw national stadium*


















Wroclaw stadium 

















Wisla stadium


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

^^ These stadiums have separate threads, because they will be bigger than 30k.

All Euro2012 stadiums - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=693008
Stadium in Kraków - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=687000
Stadium in Wrocław - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537376
National Stadium in Warsaw - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=552599

(More: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=651017)


----------



## bing222

Any webcam for the Warsaw national stadium?


----------



## Lucky Luke

Not yet. Maybe later this month.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Photos from stadium in Lubin 





Souce/more: http://www.zaglebie-lubin.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3344&start=600
Author: @Stax from Zagłębie Lubin forum.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Today cam in Lubin.


----------



## VelesHomais

:cheers:


----------



## wloclawianin

I picture player *Polex* who did a picture on the *luka7k* basis of player photos


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

^^
It's a National Stadium in Warsaw and this is thread about this stadium... and please, resize last photo. hno:


Speedway stadium in Torun (15k).


























more/source: http://www.stadion-dla-torunia.alstal.eu/content/view/104/50/


----------



## scierwus

Stadion Edwarda Jancarza, Gorzów Wlkp.






































Źródło: www.nowygorzow.pl


----------



## krzysiu_

^ :redx:


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

^^ :weird: Photos are okey.

One question. Is stadium in Gorzów Wlk. will be still developed? (2nd tier on all stadium)


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Lubin, today cam. 


























It's a GRASS. :banana:










author: *krzysiu_* and *Noodles_ZG*
more/source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26577922&postcount=1366 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26576372&postcount=1362


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Ok, more photos from Lubin.

Yesterday photos:
































more/source: http://www.pilkanozna.pl/foto.php?ID_g=396&ID_fg=5

Today cam:
























more/source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26622408&postcount=1387


----------



## Alli

nice to see that there's so much going on in Polska!


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

And todays photos from Lubin 










































author: kiko9107
more/source: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=26727176&postcount=1412 (in bigger resolution)


----------



## rakim

too much updating, I think that one update a week for Lubin stadium will be enough.


----------



## Sponsor

Seems Adrian want to reach 1000th post till Christmas 
It's better to post update pics every few days or when something important happens.


----------



## Lucky Luke

I think there is no such thing as too much updating


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

mraku said:


> too much updating, I think that one update a week for Lubin stadium will be enough.


No in the pace of this construction. 



Sponsor said:


> Seems Adrian want to reach 1000th post till Christmas


Yea, it's very, very important... 



Sponsor said:


> It's better to post update pics every few days or when something important happens.


Mounting the grass on stadium in Lubin is important.  (albo belek zębatych na czwartej trybunie)



> I think there is no such thing as too much updating


holy words :applause:


----------



## krzysiu_

So, you finally stop spamming those photos in here? That God! Since construction of stadiums in Gdansk, Wroclaw, Legia (Warsaw) and Chorzow are gonna start in the next couple of weeks (only in Chorzow construction is gonna start in june 2009), I don't every want to think how many photos AdrianSuvalkai is going post here...


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

^^ so, You don't know if these stadiums have own threads? You don't remember that you there wrote? :lol:
EOT

------

Todays photos from speedway stadium in Torun.


































more/source: http://sporttorun.pl/galeria_album,43.html


----------



## krzysiu_

AdrianSuvalkai said:


> You don't remember that you there wrote?


What does it mean?


----------



## Lucky Luke

^^ You wrote That God earlier so you made a mistake too.

BTW I don't see any complains from foreign users so why are you krzysiu complaining? You don't complain that there are 2-3 updates each day on Polish forum so why do it here?


----------



## Witkowski

its good that there are lots of updates. dont stop please!


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

@krzysiu_

One question. What's wrong with uptading every day?


----------



## krzysiu_

Your 'Updating' = spamming. One update per week or so should be enough I think... Ofc in polish thread we have photos almost everyday (like in case National stadium in Warsaw), but there's no sense posting the same photos here and there...If people wants to watch new photos everyday, they can just go to our polish thread...


----------



## rakim

I totally agree with krzysiu


----------



## Dzwonsson

I have to agree with krzysiu too. Despite I'd like see new pics really often, despite I appreciate your efforts with showing us every side of all Polish constructions... I gotta say, that, what you're doing here now, seems to be spam. Am I right?

By the way, stadium in Lubin with installed new turf looks truly colorful. 

Edit: I forgot to ask about something. On Toruń's stadium will be organised football matches too?


----------



## krzysiu_

Lucky Luke said:


> BTW I don't see any complains from foreign users so why are you krzysiu complaining? You don't complain that there are 2-3 updates each day on Polish forum so why do it here?


It's not an update, it's a spam, geez...I was trying to find a thread where people are spamming photos everyday from the webcam or something and you know what...couldn't find, not even one...


Dzwonsson said:


> On Toruń's stadium will be organised football matches too?


Probably not.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

krzysiu_ said:


> Your 'Updating' = spamming. One update per week or so should be enough I think... Ofc in polish thread we have photos almost everyday (like in case National stadium in Warsaw), but there's no sense posting the same photos here and there...If people wants to watch new photos everyday, they can just go to our polish thread...


Well, your argument convinced me. So:
stadium in Lubin: x1 cam in week + photos
stadium in Torun: all 'uptades' from polish thread

But later , I will add in here some uptades from stadiums in Kraków (Cracovia), Białystok, Bielsko-Biała. 



Dzwonsson said:


> Edit: I forgot to ask about something. On Toruń's stadium will be organised football matches too?


No, only speedway.


----------



## krzysiu_

Stadium in Bialystok 25k :




























Construction (but first demolish the old stadium) has just began. :cheers:


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Today in Lubin


























more: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27009064&postcount=1466


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Photos from speedway stadium in Toruń. (24.10.08)





































more/source: http://sporttorun.pl/galeria_album,47.html


----------



## krzysiu_

New Arena in Gliwice 15 k, construction suppose to start in summer 2009 :





















oaktrees1969 said:


>


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium in Lubin. Today.




























and todays photos, author: kiko9107, more photos in hight resolution here


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Arena in Łódź (11.500)

outside









inside


















more/source:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27408770&postcount=1858
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=27168004&postcount=1847


----------



## Carrerra

Cracovia said:


> The Arena is meant to be complete by 2012 and will cost approximatley 100mln euros to complete


Wow very good! Btw is there any professional volleyball league in your country? If so, how many clubs?


----------



## DJRexxx

Carrerra said:


> Wow very good! Btw is there any professional volleyball league in your country? If so, how many clubs?


One of the best in Europe!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polish_Volleyball_League

And the best fans in the world


----------



## Cracovia

Volleyball is probably the second most popular sport after football, with basketball, speedway and skiing coming close behind


----------



## renco

where :?


----------



## krzysiu_

Sponsor said:


> Isn't this 11,5k and 11k ?


*Gdańsk/Sopot Arena*: 11,000+4,000

*Łódź Arena*: 10,000 + 4,000



renco said:


> where :?


:?:


----------



## mphws

renco said:


> where :?


In Poland


----------



## Carrerra

Cracovia said:


> Volleyball is probably the second most popular sport after football, with basketball, speedway and skiing coming close behind


You mean volleyball is a bit more popular than basketball in Poland? Wow sensational! Personally I like volleyball very very very much, too


----------



## Sponsor

Carrerra said:


> You mean volleyball is a bit more popular than basketball in Poland? Wow sensational! Personally I like volleyball very very very much, too


I'd risk to say basketball isn't popular in Poland at all. IMO only football and volleyball is so popular that we can see people playing it on the street. Last time handball became more popular but we usually just watch it on TV (tomorrow vs. Algieria) similar as ski jumping and biathlon.


----------



## Maximus1962

^^ Agreed, but you would be surprised how popular speedway is too. Unfortunatelly, firms don't investm much into our basketball league - hence the quite poor media buzz and interest. Quite sad considering the fact that we are hosting the basketball Euro Champs this year...


----------



## Sponsor

Maximus1962 said:


> ^^ Agreed, but you would be surprised how popular speedway is too.


Indeed, but it's very popular in a few polish cities like Bydgosz, Toruń, Leszno, Gorzów Wlkp. 
Football and volleyball are popular everywhere in PL.


----------



## renco

mphws said:


> In Poland


Sorry then,I thought he ment worldwide.


----------



## likasz

Cracovia are you sure that arena in Gdansk has 13500 seats?Maybe for concerts but not for sport events.
As I know it's about 12.000 seats for sport events.


----------



## Sponsor

likasz said:


> Cracovia are you sure that arena in Gdansk has 13500 seats?Maybe for concerts but not for sport events.
> As I know it's about 12.000 seats for sport events.


According to the official site (http://www.skyscrapercity.com/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=30837536) total capacity is *11 409* seats (all permanent seats). Maybe there will be possibility to put some chairs between playing fiels and stand but I'm not sure if there's enough space for 2 000 seats. :dunno:









Same situation in Łódź. Capacity is around 10-11k but by adding some chairs it increases to 14k. It's not going to be right place for volleyball btw (field 9x18 m).


----------



## lakaix15

Any have up to date Wisla krakow stadium or Lech Poznan stadium construction pictures?


----------



## Sponsor

lakaix15 said:


> Any have up to date Wisla krakow stadium or Lech Poznan stadium construction pictures?


www.budowa.maroonpoint.com <-- LECH


----------



## krzysiu_

Speedway Stadium in Toruń 15,000:



mraku said:


> 18.01.09


----------



## Nikodem

krzysiu_ said:


>


Almost like Olimpiastadion in Berlin, huh?


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

*Lubin, 16.300*



Urtanator said:


> W pełnej rozdzielczości do ściągnięcia tutaj http://www.sendspace.pl/file/DUqsQnmX/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W pełnej rozdzielczości do ściągnięcia tutaj http://www.sendspace.pl/file/EbYSKMMT/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W pełnej rozdzielczości do ściągnięcia tutaj http://www.sendspace.pl/file/RJ2exOOr/


----------



## railcity

How will people reach the Lubin stadium? Will there be bridges on a high level, or stairs along the old stadium stands, or some solution inbetween?


----------



## erteel

Yes, there will be bridges like in Leipzig.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yeah. There is a huge satdium boom in Poland.


----------



## likasz

To 2012 the minimal capacity of the polish extraklasa's stadiums will be 15.000.Now motorcycle speedway has two times bigger attendace than our domestic football league.In Leszno (70.000 inhabitants) for example some matche are watching by 25.000 people at stadium


----------



## pibito

The required capacity of stadiums in 2012 year will depend from size of city.


----------



## Maniac047

likasz you must add if we have 15000 uf roof seats, sry for my english


----------



## pibito

We will have so a lot of modern stadiums. I can`t already wait for.


----------



## Maniac047

*POLAND - FIBA Eurobasket 2009*










The European Basketball Championship of 2009, universally referred to as EuroBasket 2009, will be the 36th regional championship held by FIBA Europe. The competition will be hosted by Poland from September 7 to September 20, 2009. This will be the second time the competition is held in Poland, the first time was in 1963.

*Group A* 
Greece 
Croatia 
FYR Macedonia 
Israel

*Group B*
Russia 
Germany 
Latvia 
Qualifier

*Group C*
Spain 
Slovenia 
Serbia 
Great Britain

*Group D*
Lithuania 
Turkey 
Poland 
Bulgaria

FIBA Europe has approved seven venues for EuroBasket 2009.

*City-------Arena----------Capacity----Competition Stage* 
Gdańsk ----Hala Olivia------5,000-----First phase group
Poznań ----Arena----------4,200-----First phase group
Warszawa- Torwar Hall-----4,838-----First phase group
Wrocław----Centennial Hall-6,600-----First phase group
Bydgoszcz--Łuczniczka-----8,000-----Second phase group
Łódź------- Łódź Hall------(12,000)---Second phase group
Katowice--- Spodek--------11,500----Final Phase


----------



## likasz

Are you sure that Spodek has 13.000 seats in basketball configuration?I wouldn't be so optimistic.


----------



## Maniac047

*POLAND - 2009 Women's European Volleyball Championship*

The 2009 Women's European Volleyball Championship will be the 26th edition of the European Volleyball Championship, organised by Europe's governing volleyball body, the Confédération Européenne de Volleyball. It will be hosted in Bydgoszcz, Łódź, Katowice and Wrocław in Poland, from September 25 to October 4, 2009

*Group A*
Poland 
Netherlands 
Spain 
Croatia

*Group B*
Italy 
Germany 
Turkey 
France

*Group C*
Russia 
Belgium 
Bulgaria 
Belarus

*Group D*
Serbia 
Czech Republic 
Slovakia 
Azerbaijan


----------



## Maniac047

Damage that they will not make it in time new hall in about capacity 11 000 in gdańsk (sry for my english)


----------



## KingmanIII

erteel said:


> *Katowice* Spodek (saucer in Polish)
> Built in 1971, 11500 seats


Looks like the original plans for Sprint Center in Kansas City. (perhaps Spodek inspired it?)


----------



## Cracovia

I think no town wants to have a shit stadium now. People have begun to realise the brand power in sports


----------



## Cracovia

In next 5 years 
Poland will have lots of new stadiums

*Warsaw* 
National Stadium 55K U/C (2012)
Legia Stadium 32K U/C
Polonia stadium 15K Planned

*Tricity* 
Baltic Arena 44K U/C (2012)
rugby stadium 3K U/C
Arka stadium 15K planned

*Silesia *
Chorzow Silesia Stadium 55K U/C from 01.07.09 (2012)
Gornik Zabrze stadium 30K planned 
Katowice 15K planned
Bytom 15k planned
Tychy 15k planned
Bielsko Biala 15k planned 
Gliwice 12K planned
*
Lower silesia *
Wroclaw. 44K Consrtuction in 2-4weeks (2012)
Dialog Arena- 16K U/C

*Others*
Poznan-46K U/C (2012)
Krakow- 36K U/C (2012) 
Bialystok- 25K U/C
Torun- 15k U/C
Krakow- 15.5K U/C in up to 8 weeks
Szczecin-30K planned
Lodz-35K planned
Lodz-20K planned
Odra Opole-10K planned


----------



## vid11

I think till 2013/14 Poland will have one of the best football inf. in Europe...Many projects is now u/c | planned...


----------



## vid11

Sad things about this event...

1. They're gonna use old hala Olivia in Gdańsk (5k) instead of new Arena in Gdynia (4,5-5 k)
2. Also Gdansk have one big Arena u/c (12,500), which suppose to be finished XII 2008...but there's 1year delay :bash: (problem with the roof)
3. Spodek (Arena in Katowice) looks terrible now, but it's under modernization atm (costs: around 100 mln = 25-30 mln euro)

New Arena in Lodz (11,500) is quite ok. And Arena in Bydgoszcz (7,000 ?) looks ok too...


----------



## Maniac047

Cracovia you don't write stadium Zagłębia Lubin 15k - planned end build - 2009


----------



## Cracovia

Maniac047 said:


> Cracovia you don't write stadium Zagłębia Lubin 15k - planned end build - 2009


I did look Dialog arena


----------



## Sponsor

*Cracovia*: You presented the whole list of planned stdiums aroud Poland but seriously lots of those aren't going to be completed till 2012. For example: Zabrze stadium (construction starts in 2011), Polonia stadium (for now we don't even know if there are money for it), and more which are in very initial phase of planning. In 5 years it's gonna be quite cool btw, but not as cool as you think


----------



## Cracovia

I never said they would all be comleted by 2012 5 years from now is 2014  its not 2007 anymore


----------



## Sponsor

Cracovia said:


> I never said they would all be comleted by 2012 5 years from now is 2014  its not 2007 anymore


I should definetely stop drinking.


----------



## Cracovia

Sponsor said:


> I should definetely stop drinking.


You probably got confused...Coz i labled the Euro 2012 arenas as "2012" so no worries, keep drinking :lol:


----------



## pibito

I`m pessimist and I think that half with these investments will not materialize


----------



## Cracovia

pibito said:


> I`m pessimist and I think that half with these investments will not materialize


Its a shame coz over half are U/C


----------



## Sponsor

pibito said:


> I`m pessimist and I think that half with these investments will not materialize


For such a country which have almost no typical football stadiums It's still good then


----------



## pibito

Sponsor said:


> For such a country which have almost no typical football stadiums It's still good then


I know... I stay to believe in this us


----------



## masterpaul

Cracovia said:


> I think it is meant to be cheap


You can have an intersting and cheap facade.


----------



## Cracovia

Cracovia said:


> In next 5 years
> Poland will have lots of new stadiums
> 
> *Warsaw*
> *National Stadium 55K U/C (2012)
> Legia Stadium 32K U/C*
> Polonia stadium 15K Planned
> 
> *Tricity*
> *Baltic Arena 44K U/C (2012)*
> rugby stadium 3K U/C
> Arka stadium 15K planned
> 
> *Silesia *
> *Chorzow Silesia Stadium 55K U/C from 01.07.09 (2012)
> Gornik Zabrze stadium 30K planned *
> Katowice 15K planned
> Bytom 15k planned
> Tychy 15k planned
> Bielsko Biala 15k planned
> Gliwice 12K planned
> 
> *Lower silesia *
> _*Wroclaw. 44K Consrtuction in 2-4weeks (2012)*_
> Dialog Arena- 16K U/C
> 
> *Others*
> _*Poznan-46K U/C (2012)
> Krakow- 36K U/C (2012) *_
> Bialystok- 25K U/C
> Torun- 15k U/C
> Krakow- 15.5K U/C in up to 8 weeks
> _*Szczecin-30K planned
> Lodz-35K planned*_
> Lodz-20K planned
> Odra Opole-10K planned


With the stadiums i highlighted, Poland could sumbmit a bid to host the World cup as long as a 70K+ stadium was built for the final. Poznan can easily be upgraded to 50K+!! So with only one new arena and a developement in another poland could host the WC if it sumbmitted a bid. I hope they do soon.


----------



## likasz

^^World Cup in Poland not earlier than in 2034.Olympic Games maybe in 2020 (but it's only my wish)


----------



## vid11

OG in 2020? LOL!


----------



## Cracovia

likasz said:


> ^^World Cup in Poland not earlier than in 2034.Olympic Games maybe in 2020 (but it's only my wish)


by 2034 haha not worth the wait


----------



## pibito

These are only our dreams


----------



## Cracovia

without dreams, goals or objectives you cannot strive to create reality


----------



## Black Label

likasz said:


> ^^World Cup in Poland not earlier than in 2034.Olympic Games maybe in 2020 (but it's only my wish)





vid11 said:


> OG in 2020? LOL!





pibito said:


> These are only our dreams


Same words, that i heard from every possible sides, before this moment:










Isn't it funny?

The question is... Why not?


----------



## untrue

Cracovia said:


> In next 5 years
> Poland will have lots of new stadiums
> 
> 
> *Lower silesia *
> Wroclaw. 44K Consrtuction in 2-4weeks (2012)
> Dialog Arena- 16K U/C


DIALOG Arena in Lubin

Google Maps:
http://maps.google.pl/maps/ms?ie=UT...1.413273,16.195135&spn=0.009382,0.019226&z=16

and visualizations
http://www.zaglebie-lubin.pl/www/index.php?id=klub&art=nowy_stadion

live camera
http://62.87.254.121/


----------



## PolskiNorsk

Cracovia said:


> Sorry bout misinforming you but they decided on the 15.500 version (more vip/ press places and all that shit). Any way the deadline for offers has been delayed by 10 days till March 6th. This stadium should be U/C in max 8 weeks, if all goes smoothly.


Cracovia, is that a new hockey arena in the corner of the stadium complex?


----------



## Cubo99

Pls, can anythink give me answers about Zagłębie Lubin stadiums?
- year of start and completion Dialog Arena, is it all-seater stadium??
- is Dialog arena at the same place as GOS Stadium was be??
- when was old GOS Stadium demolished and was capacity (all/seats)had he??
sry for my bad english 
and thx for your answers


----------



## Jasiu.

1) They start in 2008 and end in 2009/ Yes it is all seater stadium
2) Yes.
3) Record of capacity at the old stadium was about 50,000.


----------



## michał_

Jasiu - are you sure about the 50 000? I think when all seated (benches, not individual seats) GOs Stadium had 34 000 tops, it just was overcrowded a few times I think.

Cracovia - I think we would need an 80+ for the final, not 70+. Japan recently had problems with final venue even though they have a "perfect" 70+ in Yokohama. So they claimed they will only go through with their bid for World Cup if they get the 100+ Olympic stadium for 2016 ready.

So I think we have no chances and no point in bidding for World Cup - no Polish team will ever need an 80+ in my omain. Although I'm not visionary :no:

As for Poznan being upgraded to 50+ with ease - is this your opinion or someone actually confirmed it? Just of curiosity.


----------



## Cracovia

michał_;33169698 said:


> As for Poznan being upgraded to 50+ with ease - is this your opinion or someone actually confirmed it? Just of curiosity.


Its my opinion...They can demolish the odd stand and bring it up to the height of the other stands. This would increase the capacity to over 50K. It will definatley happen some time in the future because the current stands has problems with water drainage and resitricted views from the corners.


----------



## Jasiu.

michał_;33169698 said:


> Jasiu - are you sure about the 50 000? I think when all seated (benches, not individual seats) GOs Stadium had 34 000 tops, it just was overcrowded a few times I think.


Yes you have right. GOS stadium had 34 000 capacity. But I'm write about record attendance which is 50,000. So I made small mistake in my previous post.


----------



## bigbossman

just a question, will polish clubs ever fill these big stadiums that are being built? Domestically i mean?? 40,000+ seems an awful lot when your league is average nearer 10,000....


----------



## kapturek

^^ It's only because our stadiums average capacity is more-less 10k or rather it was, not so long ago. 
With new, safe stadiums attendance will most likely increase. Sport level of the teams also.


----------



## slodziaq_ns

bigbossman said:


> just a question, will polish clubs ever fill these big stadiums that are being built? Domestically i mean?? 40,000+ seems an awful lot when your league is average nearer 10,000....


Simple example with situation "before and after" build new stadion in Kielce below mentioned:



















Before building this stadion attendance came to about 4000, after on the best matches full stadium (capacity 15.500), average in ekstraklasa amounted to 8000-9000  Now Korona is fighting in second league for promotion to Orange Ekstraklasa and on the most interesting match was about 13.000 people. So I suppose if Korona back to the highest polish division, also its quite high attendance will back


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Great photos from first training on Dialog Arena in Lubin :cheers:



POLO24_2005 said:


>


----------



## Cracovia

what is ironic is that the two best stadiums will be in second division teams.


----------



## PolskiNorsk

I just saw this in regards to Cracovia's stadium. Does this mean that we can expect a new main grandstand by next season?


----------



## Cracovia

NO...the stadium will be built in 3 phases. 
Phase 1- the 4 stands 
Phase 2- Finishings such as the fasade and the areas under the stands the infrastructure in and around the stadium
Phase 3- Arena....

Phase 1 and 2 are to be completed first (that is what the tender is for) by the end of 2010 so probably the first games will be in the spring round of 2011


----------



## bigbossman

slodziaq_ns said:


> Before building this stadion attendance came to about 4000, after on the best matches full stadium (capacity 15.500), average in ekstraklasa amounted to 8000-9000  Now Korona is fighting in second league for promotion to Orange Ekstraklasa and on the most interesting match was about 13.000 people. So I suppose if Korona back to the highest polish division, also its quite high attendance will back


this is good, always like to see the smaller leagues growing!!


----------



## Cracovia

bigbossman said:


> this is good, always like to see the smaller leagues growing!!


yea, Korona are only there because they got degraded for corruption along with Lubin where Dialog arena is U/C


----------



## bigbossman

^^was this anything to do with the reason why they got rid of goal difference??


----------



## vid11

Cracovia said:


> yea, Korona are only there because they got degraded for corruption along with Lubin where Dialog arena is U/C


50% of ekstraklasa should be degraded! But think in 3-4 years things might change dramatically. Just like in UK. they had crappy stadiums, hooliagans etc...Poland shoud really learn from brits how to make ekstraklasa one of the best league in Europe...I think it's quite possible...


----------



## michał_

vid11 said:


> 50% of ekstraklasa should be degraded! But think in 3-4 years things might change dramatically. Just like in UK. they had crappy stadiums, hooliagans etc...Poland shoud really learn from brits how to make ekstraklasa one of the best league in Europe...I think it's quite possible...


Yeah, one exception is they were a very powerful league all the time, so sorry, but this won't happen for us in... decades (I'd say about 5 . And in those 5 decades all other leagues will still be developing twice faster at least)? It's not because they got rid of their problems that they became a power. Of course it helped them getting where they are (where I would never want to be).



bigbossman said:


> just a question, will polish clubs ever fill these big stadiums that are being built? Domestically i mean?? 40,000+ seems an awful lot when your league is average nearer 10,000....


There were games in recent seasons which have had interest to sell 50k+ or even 100k+ by club estimates (like Lech-Legia, Wisla-Legia, Wisla-Cracovia). Plus, the Great Silesian Derby gets 40k second consecutive year even though both teams are fighting from relegation rather than any major success. Estimates by Deloitte that I've met claim we have what I would call a "bloody huge" potential to develop as a 38-million football loving nation 

Football's image as dominated by hooligans (which of course is untrue, but the same impression media gave to Brits I guess), ticket prices and stadium condition are the major drawbacks, at least according to surveys. surprisingly not many people surveyed are worried about the appalling level of play 



Cracovia said:


> what is ironic is that the two best stadiums will be in second division teams.


What is positive is that both of them are on their best way to be ekstraklasa again starting august


----------



## Cracovia

vid11 said:


> 50% of ekstraklasa should be degraded! But think in 3-4 years things might change dramatically. Just like in UK. they had crappy stadiums, hooliagans etc...Poland shoud really learn from brits how to make ekstraklasa one of the best league in Europe...I think it's quite possible...


definatley not. If any thing we should follow the model of the bundesliga. They still have real fans, which are a minority now in the Premier league. They have no real fans in most clubs in Britain just picnic people. I mean recently middlesbrough complained their fans where beeing to noisy and that they should not stand. I've been to see Fulham and Chelsea live and all I can say is the atmosphere is crap. The chants are crap (come on... or theres only one... or are you... in disguise) thats about it. Though the quality and pace of the football is great and so is the stadiums


http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...noise_down&in_article_id=551934&in_page_id=43

Would you prefer 








^^picnic
or 









^^real fans


----------



## michal_OMB

new photo 

Łódź



















Gdańsk/Sopot


----------



## bigbossman

michał_;33214954 said:


> There were games in recent seasons which have had interest to sell 50k+ or even 100k+ by club estimates (like Lech-Legia, Wisla-Legia, Wisla-Cracovia). Plus, the Great Silesian Derby gets 40k second consecutive year even though both teams are fighting from relegation rather than any major success. Estimates by Deloitte that I've met claim we have what I would call a "bloody huge" potential to develop as a 38-million football loving nation


For me thats a great thing to hear. if you can fill your stadiums, then you can begin to generate the revenue which will keep the best players in the league and attract good players from smaller leagues and push on to compete. 



> Football's image as dominated by hooligans (which of course is untrue, but the same impression media gave to Brits I guess), ticket prices and stadium condition are the major drawbacks, at least according to surveys. surprisingly not many people surveyed are worried about the appalling level of play


Yeah, scare tactics fromt he media.

if bad play were a factor in fans watching a team, most teams in the world would have no fans :lol:


----------



## bigbossman

Cracovia said:


> definatley not. If any thing we should follow the model of the bundesliga. They still have real fans, which are a minority now in the Premier league. They have no real fans in most clubs in Britain just picnic people. I mean recently middlesbrough complained their fans where beeing to noisy and that they should not stand. I've been to see Fulham and Chelsea live and all I can say is the atmosphere is crap. The chants are crap (come on... or theres only one... or are you... in disguise) thats about it. Though the quality and pace of the football is great and so is the stadiums
> 
> 
> http://www.metro.co.uk/sport/footba...noise_down&in_article_id=551934&in_page_id=43
> 
> Would you prefer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^picnic
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^real fans


Agree totally, but you have to understand why English grounds are like that. 

Standing/terracing being banned was a short term fix to a problem that was going away anyway. It was made a scapegoat. Demand increased as stadium capacities increased so ticket prices went up, it's funny that clubs (in the early 90s) rejected recommendations that they were only allowed to raise ticket prices by inflation. 

Fans want standing back but the law are scared it would bring back hooligans which is dumb. 

I don't think it will happen like that in Poland it seems fans are more powerful than they were in england. Unless all of a sudden you get a load of rich fans that can replace the normal fans that don't go anymore like england.


----------



## woozoo

Lots and lots of beautiful stadiums. And a great thread with lots of detail and quality photos. 
Good work guys kay:.

I gotta ask, where is the money for these stadiums coming from? And why the sudden push for SO many stadiums.
I understand Euro 2012 is coming up, but along with the stadiums built for the tournament, there are a lot of stadiums being built which will not be used for that purpose.


----------



## Cracovia

money mostly comes from Municipal funding. With some EU and private investment as well. The push is due to a near complete stagnation in sporting infrastructure investment over the past 20 odd years which lead to the conditions in Polish stadia beeing appauling. Now with new licencing and saftey laws the stadia have to be improved in order for clubs to be entered into leagues. 

Also Polish clubs are becoming more and more comercialsed and the Polish economy has done very well over the past 10 years or so especially recently leading to an increase in the amount of spare capital avaliable on every level. From the individual to big cooperations and government


----------



## michal_OMB

*Stadium in Kozienice, small city is close Warsaw*


----------



## vid11

Nice engrish :bash:


----------



## Tygrys

vid11 said:


> Nice engrish :bash:


And you are not nice too...as usual, krzysiu... hno:


----------



## nautica17

^^ It will look even nicer when they plant some trees and put some grass around the stadium. Good-job Toruń!


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Nice photos from speedway stadium in Toruń


torunczyk said:


> wow


----------



## Athinaios

OMG I haven't heard about this stadium earlier...:runaway:
But I have to say IT IS AWESOME!!! :cheers: Good to see all seats covered by good looking roof. Very good work!


----------



## ensarsever

great


----------



## nautica17

del

sorry.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

^^ *nautica17* It's thread about this stadium


----------



## Cracovia

edit


----------



## Cracovia

*Construction of new 5.5K arena in Plock has begun today *:banana::banana::banana:


















*Construction of 1.3K arena (sports hall) in Bytom *












*Newish photos from Gdansk Arena *


























*New stadium for Gdynia (15K?) tender was launched today for constructor, should be U.C within 2 monthes*

































:bash::bash::bash: looks shit in my opinion


----------



## Bogus Law

^^
yeah, hno: I don't like these stalks supporting the roof that would probably affect visibility for a couple of seats in the last rows. and the floodlights on the masts, either

the rendering shows a screen in one of corners outside - I hope they will put at least one in the inside as well 

it's good to see there's gonna be another new stadium in PL, though


----------



## RaHo

Last picture shows "very preaty" sector for guests (fence). 

And yeah... whole stadium looks poor to me.


----------



## Cracovia

lets hope its just a case of shit renders


----------



## Maximus1962

The screen outside... Hmm, pointless unless they expect full capacity on every game ane more people wanting to watch the game, just outside the ground...

Roof support is pointless! Nobody does this anymore! Needs to be changed! And well, one thing I'm sure will be different is the colour of the seats 

P.S. Visitors sector fence might not be that bad if they would actually make it with glass like it is on the render...


----------



## amidcars

Did anyone see what HOK's bid for the national look like? Are there any renders?


----------



## masterpaul

I think it was a big bubble


----------



## mphws

Toruń - old vs new speedway stadium:



















(pics from http://www.sportsboard.pl/Forum/viewthread.php?FID=3&TID=29101&pagenumber=58)


----------



## TotaS

Could somebody post new photos of arenas? :]


----------



## Big Cat

I am totally confused. Can someone clarify how many arenas will be build a new and how many renovated?


----------



## likasz

EUROBASKET 2009 VENUES:

Wroclaw - Centennial hall - capacity: 7k
Katowice - Spodek - capacity 12k
Lodz - New Arena - capacity 12-13k
Warsaw - Torwar - capacity 5k
Bydgoszcz - Łuczniczka - capacity: 6k
Gdansk - Olivia hall - capacity: 5,5k 
Poznań - Arena - capacity : 5k 

Only Arena in Lodz is a new construction.There were plans to host Eurobasket in New Arena in Gdansk - Sopot but it will be not ready in September because of problem with the roof construction.


----------



## Big Cat

Ok, thanks  When Gdansk arena is planned to be finished? Are some of the old arenas to be renovated?


----------



## likasz

1.In December 2009 - it will home arena for Prokom Sopot which you probably know from Euroleague.

2.Yes, in Wroclaw and Gdansk.Torwar Arena in Warsaw look quite good and it was a venue of Ice Skating Euro Champioship a few years ago

We are going to build many big arenas to 2014 (Poland is a host of Volleyball's World Championship in 2014).I know about arenas in Cracow (15k), Gliwice (15k),Warsaw (18-20k) and smaller in Częstochowa (6k), Toruń (8k) and Zielona Góra (5-6k).

Torwar:


----------



## Big Cat

likasz said:


> 1.In December 2009 - it will home arena for Prokom Sopot which you probably know from Euroleague


The best Polish basketball team! Of course, I know it, a coach is Lithuanian - Tomas Pačėsas 












likasz said:


> We are going to build many big arenas to 2014 (Poland is a host of Volleyball's World Championship in 2014).I know about arenas in Cracow (15k), Gliwice (15k),Warsaw (18-20k) and smaller in Częstochowa (6k), Toruń (8k) and Zielona Góra (5-6k).


Wow, not to much? Eurobasket2009, Euro2012 and now Volleyball's World Championship in 2014  Anyway, hope I will manage to come to Poland this summer, at least for one match. How a selling of the tickets is going?


----------



## likasz

tickets:http://www.eventim.pl/tickets/en/sport/basketball_tennis/1061/

I heard about 6000 orderings for Lithuania's group matches so you have to be very lucky to buy a ticket


----------



## likasz

Mieszko the Wisent is official mascot of the tournament


----------



## DocentX

New arena in *Lodz* - alomst finished :cheers:





































New arena in *Gdansk* under construction (unfortunately it won't be ready for EuroBasket :bash: )


----------



## Livno80101

DocentX said:


> New arena in *Lodz* - alomst finished :cheers:
> 
> New arena in *Gdansk* under construction (unfortunately it won't be ready for EuroBasket :bash: )
> 
> oh my God, I am really sorry it wont be finished till EuroBasket, it looks great and its shame that wont be finished hno:


----------



## Big Cat

likasz said:


> tickets:http://www.eventim.pl/tickets/en/sport/basketball_tennis/1061/
> 
> I heard about 6000 orderings for Lithuania's group matches so you have to be very lucky to buy a ticket


Thanks for the site. I was searching for something like that  Do you know any article in Poland about the progress of tickets selling? In Polish - is ok 



DocentX said:


> oh my God, I am really sorry it wont be finished till EuroBasket, it looks great and its shame that wont be finished hno:


Really, very sad


----------



## likasz

14,000 tickets have been sold in the first day of selling


----------



## yakubo

The mascot of Eurobasket 2009 Poland will be...








Bison *Mieszko* 

And maybe not everyone has seen the official trailer of EB 2009:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOIek1eot0s


----------



## likasz

^^It is not a BISON!It' a WISENT!


----------



## moriarty

it is really pity and also interesting that krakow won't be hosting for the organization. I spent 2 years in this beautiful city for education and in my opinion Krakow could have been good for Eurobasket especially with its touristic background. (although Balice Airport would have been needed to renovation)


----------



## PL2012

updates???


----------



## Black Label

Krakow doesn't have indoor stadium good enough for hosting Eurobasket.


----------



## DocentX

moriarty said:


> it is really pity and also interesting that krakow won't be hosting for the organization. I spent 2 years in this beautiful city for education and in my opinion Krakow could have been good for Eurobasket especially with its touristic background. (although Balice Airport would have been needed to renovation)


Krakow will have a beautiful arena, but in a few years time.

The arena should be ready by 2012 or 2013.




























And here's a great link - EuroBasket 2009 - presentation of the host cities :cheers::cheers::cheers:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Q9vfUK4VhM

:cheers:


----------



## yakubo

likasz said:


> ^^It is not a BISON!It' a WISENT!


Wisent aka European Bison  Don't feel so indignant ;]
The mascot is kinda surprise because many of us expected the eagle.


----------



## moriarty

do you know where will new arena be located in krakow? already decided?


----------



## DocentX

moriarty said:


> do you know where will new arena be located in krakow? already decided?


Czyzyny district (to the east from the city center) - same district where Polish Aviation Museum is localized.


----------



## moriarty

^^ thank you for your respond. as far as I remember it is a bit far from city center but I hope it is going to be really nice arena.


----------



## lpioe

DocentX said:


> New arena in *Lodz* - alomst finished :cheers:


Very nice roof. I also like that there is only 1 tier for 12k.
Not a fan of the exterior though.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

so new pictures from speedway stadium in Toruń



frees said:


> [...]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [...]


----------



## railcity

Can someone tell me about Krakowianka Arena? Opening was planned for 2007. Is it finished?


----------



## NMAISTER007

The thing that i enjoy is that since Euro 2012 is going to be hosted in eastern europe for the first time, it will be a good advantage for Poland and Ukraine to improve their infrastructure and stadiums, and fit more into the life of western europe


----------



## Pher

Oh, I think that after EURO many west-european countries would want to have stadiums like Poland and Ukraine


----------



## Warsawbynight

NMAISTER007 said:


> The thing that i enjoy is that since Euro 2012 is going to be hosted in eastern europe for the first time, it will be a good advantage for Poland and Ukraine to improve their infrastructure and stadiums, and fit more into the life of western europe


Anyway, Poland is Central Europe, not East. We will have the best stadiums in Europe, so other countries will follow us.


----------



## Pher

^^ not the best, dude but very good. England, Spain, Germany have better, but 4th place (I think Italian stadiums are too old - everybody saw the distances between the pitch and the tribunes in Stadio Olimpico yesterday) is very good!


----------



## DJRexxx

what about Holland and Portugal??


----------



## Pher

In Holland they have only 2 stadiums for 50k ppl, third stadium is over 30k only 

In Portugal - only 3 good stadiums. Rest is average.


----------



## Cracovia

*Poland update*

*Płock arena 5.5K *




































*Gdansk Sopot Arena 12K * we dont have photos from inside 










*NEW 3.5K arena for Lubin* construction to start this year


























* Katowice Spodek arena Modernisation 11K *


























*Bielsko 3.5K arena*

http://www.tv.bielsko.biala.pl/hala_w_11_miesiecy_2377.html 
^^video from construction

*Olympic swimming pool Szczecin 2K u/c*


----------



## nautica17

Looking good! :cheers:

Ma ktoś link na forum polskie o arenie w Płocku i basen w Szczecinie? Nie możem je znaleść. Dzienki z góry.


----------



## Rysse

nautica17 said:


> Looking good! :cheers:
> 
> Ma ktoś link na forum polskie o arenie w Płocku i basen w Szczecinie? Nie możem je znaleść. Dzienki z góry.


Here You are

Szczecin - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=484987

Płock - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=397460


----------



## www.sercan.de

Guys no new satdiums for the record champions?
KS Ruch Chorzów and KS Górnik Zabrze


----------



## sielwolf

www.sercan.de said:


> KS Górnik Zabrze


capacity 31 000


marbytom said:


>


----------



## Perun

Project of new stadium in Gdynia. Construction will start for few weeks.


----------



## HAL 9010

^^ Why dont you show, how will be look inside ?


----------



## Cracovia

Yes and for only 80million zloty at todays exchange rate it is only 18 million euros


----------



## Sponsor

*New Łódź indoor* - cap. 10,5k permanent seats + additional temporary stands.
The inauguration game against Brazil captured almost 12k spectators.


_CLICK on picture to see its original size_


fanfix said:


> I jeszcze panoramki - może nie wzorowe ale i tak dają obraz całości  Po kliknięciu na zdjęcie otworzy Wam się w oryginalnym rozmiarze.


----------



## likasz

Sold out arena looks very impressive.

The attendance at the first match was 11'850 (source:FIVB) but probably this is only a number of sold tickets.After the Euroleague FinalFour final match the attendance give by FIBA was 13,238 but everyone knows that O2 World in Berlin has app.15,000 seats for basketball.

With accreditations and invatings Arena Łódź has probably 13,500 seats for volleyball.But we do not know exactly.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

> One-tribune rugby stadium in Gdynia. Capacity 2400.



































more/source: http://foto.arkowcy.pl/rugby/stadion/5_07_2009/


----------



## PureBlueSea

Can anyone tell me, what Poland cities will host the European Championship?
How many stadiums will be available for the European Championship in Poland?
Also I was wondering the final game will be played in Poland or in Ukraine?


----------



## Virgileq

A) Host cities:

Warszawa
Gdansk
Poznan
Wroclaw

B) New elite class stadiums to be build to 2012:

Warszawa - 55k National Stadium (Euro2012)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=552599

Gdansk - 44k Baltic Arena (Euro2012)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=552658

Poznan - 41k Stadion Miejski (Euro2012)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=686374

Wroclaw - 42k Stadion Miejski (Euro2012)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537376

Krakow - 33k Stadion Miejski

Chorzow - 55k Stadion Slaski

Warszawa - 34k Legia stadium

Zabrze - 35k Stadion Gornika

C) Where will be final match: Nobody knows. Depents on Ukrainian preperation progress. At the moment should be in Kiev (UE). (Conditionally - bigger progress needed to keep final to Ukraine)

P.S. Capacity can be different


----------



## michał_

Virgileq said:


> A) Host cities:
> 
> Warszawa
> Gdansk
> Poznan
> Wroclaw
> 
> B) New elite class stadiums to be build to 2012:
> 
> Warszawa - 55k National Stadium (Euro2012)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=552599
> 
> Gdansk - 44k Baltic Arena (Euro2012)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=552658
> 
> Poznan - 41k Stadion Miejski (Euro2012)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=686374
> 
> Wroclaw - 42k Stadion Miejski (Euro2012)
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=537376
> 
> Krakow - 33k Stadion Miejski
> 
> Chorzow - 55k Stadion Slaski
> 
> Warszawa - 34k Legia stadium
> 
> Zabrze - 35k Stadion Gornika
> 
> C) Where will be final match: Nobody knows. Depents on Ukrainian preperation progress. At the moment should be in Kiev (UE). (Conditionally - bigger progress needed to keep final to Ukraine)
> 
> P.S. Capacity can be different


Virgileq - your answer is a bit misleading. Only 4 stadiums are eligible to host Euro 2012, no other ones will be taken into account.


----------



## Gurrajas

Will legia be able to play at their homeground if they reach the uefa europa league? The stadium is looking better every day!


----------



## klezmerwawa2

Chimaera said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=39538008&postcount=758
> 
> 100% Google Sketchup



No offence, but from outside it looks like hipermarket.


----------



## PolskiNorsk

I just saw Cracovia's stadium a couple days ago, and it doesn't look fit to host any matches during reconstruction. Where is the team playing this season, if it isn't there?


----------



## Bartek Suchy

Sosnowiec, the same as Wisła Kraków


----------



## Cracovia

*Some updates*

*Cracovia Stadium *



















*Bielsko Arena *


















*Dialog Arena, Lubin *


























*Płock Arena *


























*Gdańsk Sopot Arena*


























*Olympic swimming pool Szczecin*


























^^thanks to user Budowniczy and these guys Eiffage Budownictwo Mitex.

*New Arena Łódź finished *


















*New 4000 seater main trybune in Opole Stadium *

http://i27.tinypic.com/2rh7fy0.jpg
http://i31.tinypic.com/6egaw2.jpg

*Rzeszow 1st phase of new stadium in tender phase...trybune within red lines to be constructed first...*










*then rest of stadium, once complete it will have 20 000 seats, the stadium will be mainly speedway.*


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

> One-tribune rugby stadium in Gdynia. Capacity 2400.


05.08.09








more: http://foto.arkowcy.pl/rugby/stadion/03082009/


----------



## Chimaera

klezmerwawa2 said:


> No offence, but from outside it looks like hipermarket.


I wasn't defending the design...


----------



## Perun

Vision of the new Polonia Warsaw complex (stadium 30k, arena 2,5k, hotel and shops)



















But is still only investor's vision, not confirmed.


----------



## astrox

Perun said:


> Vision of the new Polonia Warsaw complex (stadium 30k, arena 2,5k, hotel and shops)
> 
> 
> 
> But is still only investor's vision, not confirmed.


I really like it! Who is the investor?


----------



## HAL 9010

^^ probably AEG http://www.aegworldwide.com/08_corporate/about_us.html


----------



## Locke

Sweet stadium, so this is the third major stadium in Warsaw?


----------



## Rumcayz

Yes. Legia and Polonia stadiums will be used on Ekstraklasa (Polish major league). Apart from this Polonia stadium will contain sport hall. Third and the biggest will be Naradowy Stadium. There will be first match of Euro 2012.


----------



## Locke

Nice, at this rate Warsaw will be able to host Euro 2012 by itself if need be


----------



## Livno80101

Are basketball arenas ready for EuroBasket??? I am sad that Gdansk Arena isn't finished, it will be beautiful.


----------



## caesar83

Perun said:


> Vision of the new Polonia Warsaw complex (stadium 30k, arena 2,5k, hotel and shops)
> 
> But is still only investor's vision, not confirmed.


According to that project the arena is planed to host 5k spectators, not 2,5k, however like you have indicated it is only a vision for now.

sorry, but it is in Polish - http://miasta.gazeta.pl/warszawa/1,95190,6940122.html


----------



## rakim

modernized Spodek Arena 11,5k (Katowice)


----------



## Elvenking

^^ Did they make something with the exterior as well?


----------



## Cracovia

Elvenking said:


> ^^ Did they make something with the exterior as well?


noooooooooo


----------



## caesar83

Elvenking said:


> ^^ Did they make something with the exterior as well?


Exterior is going to be phase two of the whole modernization, however it is not known yet how the arena would look like after it's done other than it will make it look more in the lines of spaceship as its name suggests - "spodek"


----------



## Jim856796

Two things

1. It is bad that the new arena in Gdansk will not be ready in time for the EuroBasket. It is apparently running behind schedule.

2. I have looked at some photos of Centennial Hall and it looks like it needs a major renovation of its exterior and interior. Since the hall is a UNESCO World Heritage site, its exterior appearance cannot be drastically altered.


----------



## likasz

Bydgoszcz, Katowice, Warsaw, Poznań, Wroclaw and Łódź are organizers of the tournament.


----------



## nautica17

Anyone have predictions as to who will win the championship?


----------



## Sponsor

Poland of coz


----------



## Sylver

nautica17 said:


> ^^ I don't think the one in Gdansk will be ready in two weeks...


No it wont be ready for the championship but it will be ready for the 2014 FIVB Men's World Championship which will be hosted by Poland.



nautica17 said:


> Anyone have predictions as to who will win the championship?


Poland won the 2009 Men's European Championship in Turkey today! :cheers:


----------



## nautica17

Sylver said:


> No it wont be ready for the championship but it will be ready for the 2014 FIVB Men's World Championship which will be hosted by Poland.
> 
> 
> 
> Poland won the 2009 Men's European Championship in Turkey today! :cheers:


Men's team is different.. from what I've observed, the women's team is doing a bit worse right now. But I have my hopes, hopefully we can pull it together and have the home advantage to help us through. :cheers:


----------



## desmo

Latest construction pics of this stadium:


rakim said:


> Kraków - Cracovia (15.500) - 5%





Viking84 said:


> przeklejam zdjecia Rock'a z forum Cracovii


----------



## PL2012

nice


----------



## Ismat Chan

Awesome! Romania is booooming!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Gurrajas

When will Cracovias stadium be complete?


----------



## DocentX

Ismat Chan said:


> Awesome! Romania is booooming!!!!:cheers:


????? :nuts:


----------



## Jamuary

Ismat Chan said:


> Awesome! Romania is booooming!!!!:cheers:



:wave: take a map ,look at it , and than come here and write your post again.


----------



## nautica17

Ismat Chan said:


> Awesome! Romania is booooming!!!!:cheers:


hno:


----------



## kristo21

He lives in (Troll)ingas.Now you should know more about him


----------



## totek123

Gurrajas said:


> When will Cracovias stadium be complete?


1-st part will be completed in september next year, second part will be completed in 2011


----------



## nautica17

Cracovia Stadium is rising like dough. :banana:


----------



## hempbeat

Ismat Chan said:


> Awesome! Romania is booooming!!!!:cheers:


strange joke hno:


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

New photos 


rakim said:


> Kraków - Cracovia (15.500) - 5%





Viking84 said:


> Przeklejam zdjecia autorstwa Rock'a z forum Cracovii
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To jest link do pierwszego zdjecia w wysokiej rozdzielczosci:
> http://i38.tinypic.com/2nhhxxe.jpg


----------



## LoveAgent.

A new photo of proposed Polonia Warsaw basketball arena (included in the complex with new football stadium, offices and hotel).


----------



## michal_OMB

*New photos Cracovia*


----------



## nautica17

Flying to Kraków next year... maybe I'll visit Cracovia stadium. :cheers:


----------



## trampek

Sylver said:


> They are buidling two stadiums? What is the city going to use the other stadium for? Has there been any designs yet?


One will be city stadium ( for Lodzki KS ) 


























and the second will be private stadium of Widzew Lodz, with gallery, cinema, mall


----------



## Livno80101

How many stadiums in Poland are under construction currently???


----------



## rakim

^^

Euro2012:

1. Poznań (46.000) - 65%









2. Gdańsk (44.000) - 35%









3. Warszawa - National (56.000) - 20%









4. Wrocław (43.000) - 15%









Others:

5. Lubin (16.300) - 95%









6. Kraków - Wisła (33.350) - 70%









7. Warszawa - Legia (33.500) - 65 %









8. Chorzów (55.000) - 60%









9. Kraków - Cracovia (15.500) - 35%









10. Gdynia (15.000) - 5%


----------



## PiotrG

*rakim*, please don't provide percentages, which have nothing to do with reality.


----------



## trampek

*EKSTRAKLASA*

*Wisła Kraków* 34 000
2009









2012









*Legia Warszawa* 32 000

2009









2012









*Lech Poznań* 46 000

2009









2012









*Stadion Śląski - Ruch Chorzów* 55 000

2009









2012









*GKS Bełchatów* 6 000

2009









*Lechia Gdańsk* 44 000

2009









2012









*Polonia Bytom* 

2009









*?*









*Śląsk Wrocław* 43 000

2009









2012









*Cracovia Kraków*

2009









2012









*Jagiellonia Białystok* 24 000

2009









2012









*Piast Gliwice* 12 000

2009









2012









*Arka Gdynia* 16 000

2009









2012









*Korona Kielce* 15 500

2009









*Polonia Warszawa* 30 000

2009









*?*










*Zagłębie Lubin* 16 000

2009









2012









*Odra Wodzisław* 12 000

2009









*?*









UNIBET 1.LIGA
*?*
*Podbeskidzie Bielsko-Biała* 15 000









*2012?
Górnik Zabrze* 32 000









*? 
Łódzki KS* 30 000









*?
GKP Gorzów Wielkopolski* 15 000









*?
Widzew Łódź* 32 000









*?
KSZO Ostrowiec Świętokrzyski* 11 000









*?
Motor Lublin* 18 000









*?
GKS Katowice* 15 000









2 LIGA

*?
Zagłębie Sosnowiec* 18 000









*2009
Zawisza Bydgoszcz* 20 000


----------



## Livno80101

You Polish are :nuts: ... great, huge building process ... I can just imagine how you are happy to have all those stadiums in progress, and what will your happiness look like when are all finished.... :nuts:


----------



## Noxid

Well, it's a really big progress after many, many years of "desert" of building stadiums( and many other things) in Poland.


----------



## nautica17

Once all these stadiums are built... then there should be new academies established to raise young players and teach them the proper skills to compete on an international level. Nice new stadiums are only the first step to having a successful league and national team.


----------



## michal_OMB

stadium of Widzew it's very fantastic


----------



## Noxid

^^
It's the first time i can see this visualisation of Widzew staduim. I didn't see it at the polish topic yet. Really nice.


----------



## lukaszek89

isn't it vision of the one Widzew's fan?


----------



## HAL 9010

lukaszek89 said:


> isn't it vision of the one Widzew's fan?


YES


----------



## Sylver

The Widzew Łódź stadium looks awesome. Is 32,000 going to be the capacity or is it just up in the air?


----------



## trampek

actiually its a project by one of the architecture students in Poland, Widzew will have a big complex with mall, cinemas and only God knows what more, but till now - if anyone have spoken about new Widzew stadium, they mean this pic.


----------



## lpioe

Agree about Widzew stadium, looks great.

I also like the project for GKS Katowice. Is it official?
Any more renders?


----------



## trampek

Well as far as I know, it is official render but GKSs fans doesnt like it because it isnt closed


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Cracovia Stadium



Rock_krk said:


> *Niedziela, 10.01.2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​*


----------



## dino2010

Gornik Zabrze [32.000] Start - very soon


----------



## desmo

^^ This stadium has its own thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=659458


----------



## scolnvs

*Białystok - Stadion MOSiR Białystok*

del


----------



## Perun

cafedelmar said:


> Small Arena in Legionowo (district of Warsaw) U/C


It isn't district of Warsaw. Legionowo is small town (50k) close to Warsaw.


----------



## earth intruder

^^ I think he meant that it's a part of metro area. But in fact it's not a district.


----------



## marbytom

Small Arena in Bytom (Silesia)









Devilfish said:


> Bylem dzisiaj - robi niesamowite wrazenie. Taka jednolita ciemna konstrukcja, niczym jakis obcy obiekt. Efekt jest fantastyczny
> Widok od strony Technikum:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widok od strony wjazdowej:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zainstalowano juz wyswietlacz ktory Serdecznie Wita i podaje godzine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tyl Hali:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glowny korytarz, nad nami trybuny, boisko po prawej:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drzwi wjazdowe do hali - troche mnie zastanawia po co, ale OK
> Tylko ze miedzy drzwiami a hala poki co nic nie ma, a w szpare miedzy nimi mozna wsadzic 2 palce. Podejrzewam ze od srodka bedzie gruby filcowy koc wisial jako taka zaslonka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> III parking kolo hali: Chyba liczymy na duza frekwencje zmotoryzowanych
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prace wykonczeniowe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fragment scianki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wspomniana scianka robi wrazenie - II pietra jak nic. Co ciekawe w srodku byli ludzie i juz na niej cwiczyli. Nie wiem jak weszli, ale wygladali na zawodowcow, choc mlodzi... No i Hala jest kompletnie nie strzezona. Widzialem kable pod kamery monitoringu, ale poki co byle smarkacz z puszka spreju moze podejsc i sie "po(d)pisac"...


----------



## GiovanniL

^^ Really nice architecture.


----------



## pleg

*Arena in Legionowo*

more about the Arena Legionowo (in polish)

Arena Legionowo

on-line

Investor (local authorities) is looking for companies (group), which buys the rights to the name of the hall (the titular sponsor).


----------



## Cyganie

Do you have any further information on the project of the new stadium in Lodz?



trampek said:


> One will be city stadium ( for Lodzki KS )
> 
> http://i45.tinypic.com/2cpt168.jpg
> http://i47.tinypic.com/14jxlwj.jpg
> http://i49.tinypic.com/2wdsh9y.jpg
> 
> and the second will be private stadium of Widzew Lodz, with gallery, cinema, mall


On the internet, I have found another project from Estudio Lamela, capacity 35.000, and a brief description:

Entry Competition for City Stadium in Lodz.

Context of planned building is area beteen green park coplex , busy turpike and railwaystation.It is determinating main idea of whole complex as smooth transition from city traffic into nature.

Stadium for 35 000 spectators is designed as a part of large multipupose center including : sports hall, shopping mall and multi level parking. Roof of the complex is planned as public green space dedicated for open air events.


----------



## sampras

^^ I don't like this round thing, but apart of that, *the stadium and its surrounding looks excellent!!* :cheers:


----------



## Sylver

sampras said:


> ^^ I don't like this round thing, but apart of that, *the stadium and its surrounding looks excellent!!* :cheers:


Are you talking about that round thing next to the stadium? Thats the Atlas Arena that holds 13,000 spectators. One of the newest and most advanced arenas in Poland.


----------



## Bartek Suchy

Sylver said:


> Are you talking about that round thing next to the stadium? Thats the Atlas Arena that holds 13,000 spectators. One of the newest and most advanced arenas in Poland.


But it doesn't change the fact that it is ugly outside. It is the biggest arena in Poland now, interiors in my opinion are great but exterior is a massive mistake...


----------



## sampras

^^ Yes I was. I thought it is part of proposed design.
I checked it out and I agree with [Bartek Suchy]... pity that it is so 'uninviting' from the outside.


----------



## kreatywny

*Stadion Narodowy w Warszawie na euro 2012*

WideoArt about sport arena in Warsaw, under construction. Euro 2012.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xag4RzbBCqg


----------



## cafedelmar

Sport complex in Kleszczow (small town), costs: 200mln zlotych = ~50mln euros


----------



## Deo

^^ I can't view pictures.


----------



## nautica17

^^ I can. 

How did I miss this project on the Polish forums?? :?

Anyways... very nice. Beautiful infrastructure!!


----------



## Adiks

K, now I am speachless mg:
Gorgeous complex!


----------



## drowningman666

this sport complex, is it already finished or just a project ??


----------



## LubiePiwo

drowningman666 said:


> this sport complex, is it already finished or just a project ??


It's finished.


----------



## Mahon

Kleszczow is not small town, is village. The richest in Poland.


----------



## pawel19-87

*KIELCE - Arena Kielc (15,500)*

del


----------



## pawel19-87

del


----------



## DocentX

*Wrocław - Centennial Hall* under renovation

pic from February:




























*Kraków* - Cracovia stadium










*Płock* - arena for 5500 people under construction



















*Ostrowiec Świętokrzyski* arena



















*Poznań* - Termy Maltańskie sport complex - aquapark with olimpic size swimming pool



















*Szczecin* - olimpic size swimming pool




























*Zielona Góra* - sport complex - arena for 5000 + swimming pool














































*Lublin* - olimpic size swimming pool - costr may start this year



















*Gliwice - swimming pool*, olimpic size:



















*Suwałki* - Aquapark and swimming pool



















*Koszalin* - Aquapark - const should start soon










*Łomża* - Aquapark










many other smaller cities are investing in sports infrastructure - example of new sports complex in *Głogów* (opened in 2009):


----------



## michal_OMB

pilos1 said:


> GKP Gorzow Wlkp.
> 
> Capacity: 15.000


these photos have been already here


----------



## nautica17

Poland is a giant that is beginning to wake up.  I've lost count of all the sports projects going on. :nuts:


----------



## nautica17

^^ Not bad for a 100mil zł stadium. :cheers: It looks like something they would build in Germany or France.


----------



## Marbur66

nautica17 said:


> ^^ Not bad for a 100mil zł stadium. :cheers: *It looks like something they would build in Germany or France.*


What does that mean? Stadiums in Germany and France have a certain style? Or do you expect lesser quality in a stadium built in Poland? :nuts:


----------



## nautica17

Marbur66 said:


> What does that mean? Stadiums in Germany and France have a certain style? Or do you expect lesser quality in a stadium built in Poland? :nuts:


Poland has good stadiums (most of them still being built), and good quality too for the most part if you avoid looking at certain inconveniences. But Tychy stadium looks different.  In a good way. It's like it's more covered up and all. I don't know how to describe it. It's one of several that really stick out. :cheers:

Edit: It kinda looks like like a mini Lech Poznan stadium. :lol: That's probably why I like it so much.


----------



## Lsr

likasz said:


> ^^It's not about money but the league level which is HORRIFIC


I would also add stereotypes about safety. People are afraid of groups of hools and personally, I can easily understand them, as mainstream media have been plugging it since I remember and for the time being nothing is gonna change. On the other hand, this fear seems to be a bit exaggerated and these conflicts are mainly between two groups of hools from two different clubs. 

In my opinion, new arenas will change perception of simple people, who don't want to be a spectactors (especially with families) and prefer to watch the match in TV. They will guarantee deceptive vision of better protection. The truth is, that even today, they are really rarely exposed to these dangers. But if it happens, we can only gladden. 

Other advantage and an irresistible impulse is curiosity. Who wouldn't like to see a new arena of their favourite club? Conditions will be also at the highest level, there is often a problem with them today. 

All in all, every club will be able to make people crowd at the stadium. It goes primarily about good PR and marketing.


----------



## giuly44444

Virtual stroll when object sports on Kielce

http://www.wkraj.pl/index.php?page=vr&start=38704


----------



## ranaceos

Wisla Stadium

















Legia Stadium


----------



## łuk

POZNAŃ 2012










POZNAŃ 2010
18 March


----------



## Kica

GKS Tychy (cap. 18 700) :cheers:


----------



## Sylver

^^Wow nice stadium! Has this been approved?


----------



## LoveAgent.

Flight over Legia Stadium 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KtP8kfi63M&feature=sub


----------



## nautica17

Arena in Częstochowa for 7100 people has started construction a few days ago. :cheers: Hopefully someone posts pics soon on Polish forum.


----------



## dagorek

*Wrocław - Centennial Hall* inside visualization 
Pics from gazeta.pl:


----------



## Zao821

*Warsaw National Stadium [56 000]:
*


























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559608&page=605
*
Warsaw Legia Stadium [31 000]:*



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022&page=554
*
Krakow Wisła Stadium [34 000]:*



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141189&page=544
*
Krakow Cracovia Stadium [15 000]:*



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281151&page=134

*Poznań Lech stadium [46 000] :*



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=500509&page=717
*
Gdańsk PGE Arena [44 000]:*



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=515
*
Wrocław Stadium [43 000]:*



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303762&page=516
*
Chorzów Silesia Stadium [55 000]:*



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318206&page=182
*
Lubin Dialog Arena [16 000]:*



























http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=518239&page=290

*Gdynia Stadium [15 000]:*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=290875&page=72

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Andre_idol

Thanks!! :cheers:

Amazing new sport venues in Poland! Congratulations


----------



## rawer23

nice.


----------



## Zao821

*Gdańsk - Gdańsk Arena 12 000:*


----------



## michal_OMB

*Gdynia (15.000) club: Arka Gdynia*

_photos by Tik-Tak_






































*Cracow (15.000) club: Cracovia Kraków*

http://www.wikipasy.pl/Galeria:2010-05-11_Stadion_przebudowa














































*Lubin (16.300) club: Zagłębie Lubin*











*Warsaw (31.000) club: Legia Warszawa*

http://www.legia.com/www/index.php?gal=1371





























*Cracow (33.000) club: Wisła Kraków*

http://www.wisla.krakow.pl/pl/galeria/zdjecia_z_budowy/Prace_na_wschodzie_bez_przeszkod/

























































*to be continued *


----------



## michal_OMB

*contiuned*

*Chorzów (55.000) name: Silesian Stadium club: none*

http://stadiony.net/w_budowie/pol/stadion_slaski






































*Warsaw (55.000) name: National Stadium club: none*

http://stadiony.net/w_budowie/pol/stadion_narodowy





























*Wroclaw (42.000) club: Śląsk Wrocław*





























*Gdansk (44.000) club: Lechia Gdańsk*

_photo by Dantiscum_










_photos by elpolako_


----------



## Deo

^^


>


----------



## Deo

del


----------



## solchante

Gdańsk :drool:


----------



## Big Cat

I have to admit - Poland is building a hell a lot of new good stadiums kay:

By a way, does anyone has an exact number of the stadiums being under construction?


----------



## JYDA

Great update! I like the little Cracovia stadium. Legia is looking first class


----------



## Livno80101

absolutely crazy.... great stadiums are rising in Poland... I am totally impressed with this, especially with National stadium in Warszawa and with great Gdansk stadium... and all others are great, beautiful... soon you will have the best stadium infrastructure in Europe... and I also ask how many new stadiums are being built in Poland (stadiums, not indoor arenas or sth like that)

:nuts:

and something else... I, as Croatian, must say that I am deeply disappointed that my capital Zagreb, my club Dinamo and my national team dont have stadium at least good as one of these (isnt important which one, any) hno:


----------



## lukaszek89

^^You need to do something with it:yes: Croatia deserves big and cool national stadium ( also for Dinamo) Maybe built Blue Volcano?


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis

edit


----------



## delfin_pl

I dont know how many speed way stadiums are in Poland bu this is the brand new one in Toruń.


----------



## michal_OMB

*I improve Chorzów (Silesian Stadium) and Warsaw National Stadium*

*Chorzów*

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318206&page=183
























































*Warsaw*










photos by viewx7


----------



## michal_OMB

*Sport Hall in Gdańsk/Sopot*


----------



## Sponsor

Big Cat said:


> By a way, does anyone has an exact number of the stadiums being under construction?


There were some lists already in this thread. 
Anyway:
1. Gdynia 15k
2. Kraków I 15k
3. Lubin 16k
4. Warsaw 31k
5. Kraków II 33k
6. Wrocław >40k
7. Gdańsk >40k
8. Poznań 43k
9. Chorzów 55k
10. Warsaw 56k

Maybe there some smaller ones I forgot about.

*@Livno80101*
I'd exchange one stadium for such an indoor like Belgrade Arena. Cause we still don't have any big indoor with cap. of more than 15k and stands close to the field/pitch...
Gdańsk/Sopot one is great but end stands are bend and it's only 11,5k seater.
Atlas Arena in Łódź is even 13k seater but I guess you know the problem.
Katowice Spodek - 10-11k. Old and creepy imo. Great times went by. 
Warsaw - 20k! Future.. perhaps..


----------



## lukaszek89

SpicyMcHaggis said:


> Dinamo has worst stadium even in Croatian league and that won't change anytime soon.. hno:
> 
> Anyway.. to be on topic with the question i wanted to ask..
> 
> How many speedway stadiums (with actual stands) are there in Poland? I've had pleasure of talking (drinking :lol with few Polish fans here in my hometown last week during the u21 championship and they mentioned that there's quite a few of newly built speedway grounds in Poland. Unfortunately here there are only 2 tracks and 1 stadium.. both based in my town. But its growing as a sport.. nowhere near Polish standards but hopefully with time it will expand to rest of Croatia as well.


I think one belongs to Jurica Pavlic (winner of the championship) from Unia Leszno.


----------



## delfin_pl

ohh yeah, Poland soon will have the best sport infrastructure in Europe :cheers:


----------



## Livno80101

Sponsor said:


> There were some lists already in this thread.
> Anyway:
> 1. Gdynia 15k
> 2. Kraków I 15k
> 3. Lubin 16k
> 4. Warsaw 31k
> 5. Kraków II 33k
> 6. Wrocław >40k
> 7. Gdańsk >40k
> 8. Poznań 43k
> 9. Chorzów 55k
> 10. Warsaw 56k
> 
> Maybe there some smaller ones I forgot about.
> 
> *@Livno80101*
> I'd exchange one stadium for such an indoor like *Belgrade Arena*. Cause we still don't have any big indoor with cap. of more than 15k and stands close to the field/pitch...
> Gdańsk/Sopot one is great but end stands are bend and it's only 11,5k seater.
> Atlas Arena in Łódź is even 13k seater but I guess you know the problem.
> Katowice Spodek - 10-11k. Old and creepy imo. Great times went by.
> Warsaw - 20k! Future.. perhaps..


Oh, good. And, I am Croatian, and capital of Croatia is Zagreb, not Belgrade (Serbia) so you might have been thinking of magnificent Zagreb Arena :nuts:


----------



## Jim856796

Poland is hosting the 2014 FIVB Men's World Championships and six new arenas are to be built in Warsaw, Gilwice, krakow, Szczecin, Czestochowa, and Poznan. The existing venues are Lodz, Katowice, Gdzansk, Bydgoszcz, Wroclaw, and Olsztyn.


----------



## likasz

^^Arena in Olsztyn has only 2000.There are plans to build the new one with 6000 seats.


PS.I need a faster internet broadband to browse the thread - too much photos here


----------



## Sylver

Livno80101 said:


> Oh, good. And, I am Croatian, and capital of Croatia is Zagreb, not Belgrade (Serbia) so you might have been thinking of magnificent Zagreb Arena :nuts:


I think he ment Belgrade because it has the largest indoor sports arena in europe. Correct me if im wrong.


----------



## Sponsor

I meant Belgrade because something in my mind told me *@livno80101* was Serb  
And to be honest 16k would be too small for Poland so I'll stick to the Belgrad example.

_*@livno80101* plz don't quote the entire post just to write one sentence_


----------



## Cracovia

mphws said:


> Gorzów? hno: Rather in Zielona Góra.
> 
> :nuts:


thats what i meant


----------



## Powelll

Gorzów has its own, almost brand new, speedway stadium yet as far as I know.

PS And it is supposed to be even expanded to ~15k (now its capacity is >11k).
Here you can see how it looks like now and how it's gonna look like when it's finished (in the middle of the page): http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=568219&page=5 
Picture '07' shows present state, picture '09' shows final state (~september/oct 2010)


----------



## McKowski

Gatsby said:


> New Krakow Arena renderings:


capacity?

So Krakow will have two new stadiums and a new arena, wow...!:cheers:


----------



## Powelll

You've got that info on the page nr 56...
Capacity: 15k


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Some update...

Dialog Arena (16 100) Lubin (complete)


























Stadion GOSiR (15 139) Gdynia


































Stadion Cracovii (15 500) Kraków





































Stadion Miejski (22 400) Białystok

























Other bigger stadiums: Poznań, Chorzów, Wrocław, Gdańsk, Kraków, Warsaw: Narodowy, Legia


----------



## Cracovia

Cracovia photos, Opening Game September 26th




FortArt said:


> *Nowa galeria Rocka na TerazPasy.pl*
> http://foto.terazpasy.pl/v/inwestycje/2010-08-19-stadion/
> 
> Jak zwykle pomniejszone wersje tych, które Rock wklejał tu na forum, z tych, które pominął są takie:





Rock_krk said:


> Jeszcze kilka zdjęć z piątku:


----------



## Cracovia

Czesław;63194237 said:


> Powrót Czesława - tym razem w trochę słabszej jakości, ale coś tam widać :nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By czesio99 at 2010-09-05
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By czesio99 at 2010-09-05


^^:cheers:


----------



## Cracovia

Pure Beauty



Gatsby said:


> świetny jest ten napis...






Viking84 said:


> 3 fotogalerie na TerazPasy!
> 
> http://www.terazpasy.pl/index.php/c...owa-stadionu-Cracovii-2010-09-03-04-113-zdjec


----------



## Shezan

wow...new Krakow arena looks majestic


----------



## m4rio_cg

*Ergo Arena - Gdańsk/Sopot
Capacity: 11 409 (max 15 000)*




























Panorama:









:cheers:


----------



## Deo

*Kraków - new (15,500) Cracovia stadium (1st match: 25.09.2010: Ekstraklasa: Cracovia - Arka Gdynia):*


































































































*More...*


----------



## Svercer

Deo said:


> *New (15,500) Cracovia Kraków stadium (1st match: 25.09.2010: Ekstraklasa: Cracovia Kraków - Arka Gdynia):*


The club is called MKS Cracovia, without Kraków.


----------



## Marbur66

Svercer said:


> The club is called MKS Cracovia, without Kraków.


That's not what it said on their own video screen/scoreboard.


----------



## kartezjo

Svercer said:


> The club is called MKS Cracovia, without Kraków.


Sorry that I'm asking but I was always curious about it... why?... I mean: we call such clubs as Sandecja - Sandecja Nowy Sącz, not Sandecja, and Tomasovia - Tomasovia Tomaszów Lubelski, not Tomasovia, so why Cracovia Kraków isn't correct? 

I don't understand this weird agenda pushed by some people (because I find Cracovia Krakow as correct as naming it Cracovia only) explaining it by pleonasm, while in fact "Cracovia Kraków" has nothing to do with it ("Cracovia" in this context is a proper noun of the club not a name of the city (because we don't use latin nowadays except as a liturgical language and in scientific terminology), while Kraków is the name of the city where the club is located).


----------



## Gatsby

Varsovia Warszawa would sound even sillier. since there are no other Cracovias that I know of, and the city of Krakow is easily recognizeable in the club name, why not keep it short, simple and elegant?


----------



## Turbosnail

Some lovely stadiums there - the Polish National stadium is a beautiful design. Looking forward the championships!!


----------



## daisukec

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZJxdm439YYJP%2526i%253D2010%252F0%252F1022%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/2010/0/1022.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D2010%252F0%252F1022%2526uiv%253D3.0/image.gif"></a>


----------



## Gatsby

Rock_krk said:


>


----------



## dot.pl

Ergo Arena in Gdansk looks really nice. It's a pity that the type of the scoreboard isn't the same as in Spodek. Anyway I think it's currently the best arena in Poland. Congratulations to Gdansk.


----------



## Sponsor

*Cracovia 2:0 Arka Gdynia *





































source: _www.gazeta.pl_


----------



## grucha604

PGE Arena Gdansk EURO 2012


----------



## Perun

Construction of new stadium in Gliwice has started 

Capacity: 10 000





































====================

Project of new stadium in Katowice:


----------



## GiovanniL

Good to know that Piast will get new stadium soon. Very good project for Katowice.


----------



## Mr_Dru

Nice stadiums! Good work


----------



## Deo

*Poznań - Stadion miejski (45,830) - EURO 2012:*

















































































http://picasaweb.google.pl/Caartee.stadion4/29Wrzesnia#

*30.09.2010: Europa League: KKS Lech Poznań - FC Red Bull Salzburg 2:0:*



krisus said:


> Ode mnie jedna panoramka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> duży format -> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/7158/group1dsc0010dsc00167im.jpg
> 
> ...


----------



## break

^^ It's not finished yet.


----------



## Cracovia

This is for smaller stadiums and Arenas up to 30K, all 30K plus stadiums have their own threads


----------



## Deo

^^ Why? This is all polish stadiums and arenas development news thread.


----------



## Cracovia

Deo said:


> ^^ Why? This is all polish stadiums and arenas development news thread.


no its not, the large ones have their individual threads


----------



## lukaszek89

Cracovia said:


> no its not, the large ones have their individual threads


you're wrong.


----------



## JYDA

lukaszek89 said:


> you're wrong.


No, he's right!


----------



## break

Still, it's *stadium* development news, isnt it? So he is wrong...eot.


----------



## Sylver

Cracovia said:


> This is for smaller stadiums and Arenas up to 30K, all 30K plus stadiums have their own threads


This is for every stadium and arena in Poland.


----------



## alabro

If it's supposed to be designated only for smaller stadiums that don't merit their own thread, then in fairness this should be specified in the thread title.


----------



## Deo

^^

*ROMANIA - Stadium and Arena Development News*:



alex_zebe said:


> Updates:
> 
> *National Stadium, Bucharest*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*BUCHAREST - Lia Manoliu Arena (55,000)*


----------



## aucina

Post all staduim news, the Euro and small ones!


----------



## Cracovia

Just tell me what is the point of posting the same photos of the same stadiums in the same section in two different threads, makes no sense really.


----------



## Cracovia

*Plock Orlen Arena*


















*Bialystok Stadion Miejski *


















*Gdynia *


Frodo502 said:


> Parę fotek z 30 Września
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reszta tutaj: http://www.arkowcy.pl/index.php?mode=com_gallery&kat=584


Gliwice (Prep work for construction to begin in next couple of weeks) 


















*Completed Arena in Zielona Gora *












































^^photos from polish forums/ers


----------



## Cracovia

*New Olympic Size swimming pool in Szczecin *


























^^ thanks to bobbudowniczy and piotr-stettin

*New Arena in Ostrowiec Swietokrzyski *

































*New Arena in Bielsko Biala *

























*New Stadium in Pulawy *


----------



## Cubo99

Any pics and infos about stadion in Mielec (Stadion Stala)?? On club's home page and wikipedia is written that stadium is under major renovation from 2006...


----------



## sielwolf

if there are new facilities lets do it. title of the thread says clearly that thats the right pleace to post it.


----------



## DocentX

I don't see anything wrong in posting here smaller facilities.


----------



## DocentX

*Szczecin* - olimpic size swimming pool - nearly finished





































*European Short Course Swimming Championships in 2011 will be held in Szczecin.* :cheers:

*Poznan* - aquapark including olimpic size swimming pool - it will be one of the biggest aqua complex in Poland.


----------



## DocentX

*Gliwice stadium*


----------



## DocentX

New stadium for *Górnik Zabrze* - proposed


----------



## Sylver

^^Thats not new. That design was already proposed before.


----------



## DocentX

*Tychy* stadium - approved


----------



## fex37

Sylver said:


> ^^Thats not new. That design was already proposed before.


And approved as well.


----------



## Sylver

fex37 said:


> And approved as well.


Any links? And wow Tychy stadium looks nice. Whats the capacity?


----------



## fex37

Sylver said:


> Any links? And wow Tychy stadium looks nice. Whats the capacity?


20k. And I wasn't quite sure about that Zabrze's stadium, I was just guessing


----------



## DocentX

*Gdynia*


----------



## Cracovia

fex37 said:


> And approved as well.


Yea the city council is waiting for the final full project to be delivered in January, according to the city it can find 50% external funding via the Eurpean Union and The Polish Sports ministry which provides subsidies for all new sporting infrastructure...From what i know they want to divide it into 2 stages, The project should be complete by January and they wish construction to start some time in July. The Gross capacity will be 18500 and it would be a class 3 Uefa stadium


----------



## Cracovia

The sorry state Tychy Stadium is now is just sadening especially for me, as this is my birthplace and my granddad told me bout when 30000 people used to go for games and GKS Tych would beat Legia Wisla all the big names back in the day....now we Polish 3rd league



BizCut said:


> Korzystajac z wolnej chwili, zrobilem sobie spacerek po miescie i zahaczylem o stadion, zeby poznac mogli go ci, ktorzy nie mieli okazji widziec, tak wiec stadion na dzien *26.07.2010* wyglada tak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jak widac, obiekt niestety jest w oplakanym stanie. Jak pisalem wyzej, zrobiono jedynie drobna 'kosmetyke' zeby stadion mogl zostac dopuszczony do ligowych rozgrywek (2 liga).
> Dodatkowo zrobilem zdjecia boiska treningowego, ktore znajduje sie obok stadionu:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam :cheers:


----------



## dexter2

Prop. Widzew Lodz stadium in Lodz. Instead of this: 











That: 





















19przemek91 said:


> http://widzewlodz.pl/?s=news&id=3331


----------



## DocentX

dexter2 said:


> Prop. Widzew Lodz stadium in Lodz.


Looks very nice :cheers:


----------



## DocentX

*Gliwice* stadium under construction :


----------



## Maximus1962

DocentX said:


> Looks very nice :cheers:


it's actually almost a copy of the Legia stadium - same architect, same underground parking, same stands really. Only 2 differences - lack of the tv studio + different roof... hard to judge if better or worse.


----------



## dexter2

Legia's Stadium:









Personally i think that stadium in Lodz will look better.


----------



## Cracovia

please don't start this argument as aesthetics are a matter of personal taste


----------



## dexter2

I did write '*Personally*'. If we are comparing functionality, why not aestethics too?
You don't have to agree with me.


----------



## rus

Where can I find a complete list of new (built and projected) football stadiums Ekstraklasy and lower leagues?


----------



## dexter2

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadiony_w_Polsce

w budowie - under construction
w przebudowie - modernization

The list is almost complete, and does not include planned stadiums.


----------



## rus

dexter2 said:


> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stadiony_w_Polsce
> 
> w budowie - under construction
> w przebudowie - modernization
> 
> The list is almost complete, and does not include planned stadiums.


Thank you, very interesting:cheers:


----------



## Cubo99

rus said:


> Where can I find a complete list of new (built and projected) football stadiums Ekstraklasy and lower leagues?


best web about poland stadiums is stadiony.net...


----------



## DocentX

*New arena in Płock* (for over 5000 people) will be opened in a few days:


----------



## Elvenking

Gdynia stadium










http://www.flickr.com/photos/photosolojam/5161523179/


----------



## elpolaco

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=207405&page=32

There you have photos of new stadiums in Poland.


----------



## rus

Thanks, I still have a couple questions. Where can I find the budgets of all clubs Ekstraklasy, attendance league for the last 5 years, ticket prices, how many league earns on TV rights for the season?


----------



## DocentX

*Toruń* - new speedway stadium




























*Gorzów Wielkopolski* speedway stadium - undergoing modernization



















*Zielona Góra* speedway stadium - undergoing modernization



















*Ostrów Wielkopolski* - speedway stadium modernization




























*Częstochowa* - speedway stadium after modernization


----------



## smolki

rus said:


> Thanks, I still have a couple questions. Where can I find the budgets of all clubs Ekstraklasy, attendance league for the last 5 years, ticket prices, how many league earns on TV rights for the season?


budgets are from about 60 mil PLN (15-16 mil euros) like Legia, Lech to 10 mil PLN (2,5 mil euros) like Polonia Bytom, attendance is rising, i think average for First league is about 9-10 k. tickets cost from 10-15 PLN (2,5-4 euro) to 50-60 PLN per match. TV canal + pay only form first league

sorry for my english


----------



## rus

How much TV is paying the league? I have the old data - 16 million euros per season, I think that there should be more.


----------



## fex37

rus said:


> How much TV is paying the league? I have the old data - 16 million euros per season, I think that there should be more.


Why is that? Speedway is not so popular in Europe. Only in PL/SE/DK and UK. Polish league is the biggest, and every top speedway rider is racing here (mostly because of salaries, which are very high).


----------



## rus

fex37 said:


> Why is that? Speedway is not so popular in Europe. Only in PL/SE/DK and UK. Polish league is the biggest, and every top speedway rider is racing here (mostly because of salaries, which are very high).


I am interested in the football league.:lol:


----------



## fex37

rus said:


> I am interested in the football league.:lol:


ahh, atleast now you know how the situation look like in the speedway league.


----------



## lukaszek89

rus said:


> How much TV is paying the league? I have the old data - 16 million euros per season, I think that there should be more.


in 2008 Canal+ bought tv rights for 360m zł (it would be about 100m euros) for 3 years.

Now we have new tender for Ekstraklasa tv rights, they are hoping for *at least* 140m zł per season, (420m zł for 3 years- over 100m euros)

Now many stadiums is U/C, so attendace during last season was lower.


I think really big money will come in 2014(next tender), when most ekstraklasa clubs will have new stadiums, and attendance will be much higher.


----------



## rus

lukaszek89 said:


> in 2008 Canal+ bought tv rights for 360m zł (it would be about 100m euros) for 3 years.
> 
> Now we have new tender for Ekstraklasa tv rights, they are hoping for *at least* 140m zł per season, (420m zł for 3 years- over 100m euros)
> 
> Now many stadiums is U/C, so attendace during last season was lower.
> 
> 
> I think really big money will come in 2014(next tender), when most ekstraklasa clubs will have new stadiums, and attendance will be much higher.


Thank you. It is true that most of the stadiums built in municipal money? If yes, who owns the stadium?
I like your approach, you do not throw away money on expensive transfers and invest in infrastructure.


----------



## lukaszek89

^^

Yes, stadiums usually belong to the city, not the club (Stadion Miejski)

Our clubs are still to poor, to buy expensive players. If you look at the budgets of Russian or even Ukainian clubs there is huge difference. Our top clubs can't compare to Zenit, CSKA, Shakhtar or Dynamo with 100m $ budgets. 

Everything goes slower because we don't have oligarchs investing in football

Anyway situation is improving every year, I believe that we will have small revolution after stadiums in biggest cities will be ready.


----------



## GrimFadango

AFAIK, each stadium in Poland is/was 100% funded from public (central/municipial) money. Once stadium is built, the club pays to municipy for the rental of a stadium/arena. Charge depends on the deal, sometimes the fee is symbolic, sometimes it is rather high.

Currently, we have something called PPP (public-private partnership). For example, Radom urban-county is going to bulid a stadium by this option. There is a private investor that shares investment's cost with public investor, so the overall charge of public money is much lower. As a gratification, private investor will keep income produced by stadium for 30 years and will finanse team to some extent (these contractual terms are abstractive, but thats the way it goes with PPP).

PPP investments can be also found in motorway market and on other types of markets in Poland.

Edit:

\/\/ Ahh, true - I forgot about that one  Nice stadium BTW


----------



## Cracovia

The stadium in Lubin was built by KGHM the company who own Zaglebie Lubin


----------



## kebe

*"Arena Legionowo" opened on September 4, 2010*

Number of seats: 1988
The dimensions: 45x 28, height 12.7 m. hall
It is a building with a usable area of 6116 m2 and capacity of 49,291 m3, construction of the steel reinforced concrete, in the form of two intersecting shapes.























































Photos by Rycho19


----------



## DocentX

*Gdynia* stadium










*Białystok* stadium under constr










*Płock* arena was officialy opened


----------



## fex37

This arena in Płock is pretty damn ugly :/


----------



## DocentX

*Puławy* - small athletic stadium after modernization :


----------



## DocentX

*Bielsko-Biała* new stadium - approved - const should start next year :


----------



## DocentX

Arka Gdynia stadium





























Białystok stadium under constr :





























For those who don't follow Legia or Wisla Krakow threads :

Legia Warsaw stadium - stadium almost finished :




















Wisła Kraków stadium - stadium almost finished:


----------



## WMS

DocentX said:


> Arka Gdynia stadium


This...
Is...


...Gdynia Municipal Stadium!

Not Arka Gdynia Stadium


----------



## slodziak

*UC:
*

*National Stadium Warsaw[55 000][EURO 2012]:*
















http://kasknaglowe.pl/2010_11_19_stadion_narodowy/

*Legia Stadium Warsaw[32 000]:*
















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=559022&page=713

*Chorzów Stadium[55 000]:*
















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=318206&page=238

*
Wrocław Stadium[42 000][EURO 2012]:*
















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=303762&page=751

*
Gdańsk Stadium[44 000][EURO 2012]:*
















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=148428&page=670

*
Wisła Kraków Stadium[33 000]:*
















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=141189&page=691

*
Białystok Stadium[22 000]:*
















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=431979&page=95

*Gdynia Stadium[15 000]:*
















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=290875&page=127

*
Gliwice Stadium[10 000]:*
















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601903&page=57

*Completed:*
*
Poznań Stadium[43 000][EURO 2012]:*
*

















Cracovia Stadium[15 000]:*
*

















Lubin Stadium[15 000]:*
*

















Kielce Stadium[15 000]:*

















:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## GrimFadango

Nice job :cheers: You can only fix capacities: Lubin - 16k, Cracovia, Korona - 15.5k.


----------



## DocentX

Poland must be one of the biggest stadium construction site in the world right now :cheers::banana:


----------



## Big Cat

Amazing :cheers:


----------



## _doc_

...and I think that when all the new grounds for the EURO2012 and old stadiums rennovations will be completed, Poland will be the 6th or 7th more advanced country in Europe in terms of stadium infrastructure...Well done Poles!


----------



## Svercer

slodziak, you could also add Bydgoszcz Stadium










and MotoArena in Toruń, which is speedway stadium












_doc_ said:


> ...and I think that when all the new grounds for the EURO2012 and old stadiums rennovations will be completed, Poland will be the 6th or 7th more advanced country in Europe in terms of stadium infrastructure...Well done Poles!


Yeah, but generally we hope that all those stadiums will bring better sport level in Polish league and nice battles in Europe, like Lech Poznan this season, won't be nothing extraordinary, where almost whole Poland keep fingers crossed for them.


----------



## DocentX

*Płock arena*


----------



## DocentX

'Hala Ludowa' (major arena in Wrocław) - renovation of interior will start soon :


----------



## DocentX

New visualizations of *Górnik Zabrze* stadium :


----------



## okulaja

Poland - 2034 fifa world cup


----------



## DocentX

*Szczecin* - const of new arena for over 7000 people is finally starting :cheers:


----------



## michal_OMB

okulaja said:


> Poland - 2034 fifa world cup


it's will maybe good idea


----------



## Marbur66

okulaja said:


> Poland - 2034 fifa world cup


Can I borrow your crystal ball for lottery purposes, please?


----------



## DocentX

okulaja said:


> Poland - 2034 fifa world cup


I would prefare olympics in Warsaw somewhere between 2020-2032 :cheers:


----------



## dino2010

*GORNIK ZABRZE - soon! - [32.000]*
:cheers:


----------



## Cracovia

deserves its own thread


----------



## desmo

^^ http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=659458


----------



## DocentX

Bigger renders of new arena in Szczecin :


----------



## Cracovia

Szczecin Arena capacity 7300, construction will begin soon after they prepare the site. The tender for the general contractor is completed and it was won by a consortium of Polish/Spanish firms "Wrocławskie Przedsiębiorstwo Budownictwa Przemysłowego nr 2 „WROBIS” Wrocław, ACCIONA INFRAESTRUCTURAS S.A Madrid, Mostostal Warszawa S.A. Warszawa, Mostostal Puławy S.A Puławy – Azoty". The Cost will be 145 million PLN


----------



## mopper

Mates from Poland tell me how you are building so much stadiums and halls at the same time. I know that for the EURO you need 4 stadiums, so the other are not in the programme for the tournament - from where did you get the money for Wisla, Cracovia,Legia and the other arenas? I'm from Bulgaria and I'm wondering because I want that constructions for my club CSKA Sofia and other bulgarian teams but we don't have the money.


----------



## TataMuminka

Well, you need a division into categories here, I guess:
1. Stadiums for the Euro - they are top priority, I think that if something went wrong (not very likely, but possible) they would be specially funded by the government.

2. Stadiums for other teams - as far as I know these are usually municipal stadiums built with the city money and then in some way lended to the clubs. 

Euro 2012 stadiums in Wrocław and Poznań are municipal stadiums, I don't know if it's the same with the stadium in Gdańsk.

3. With arenas it's even more city-dependent as I don't think any club would be able to fund building an arena. So city builds an arena with its money and then lets a club play there.

Anyway, it's a combination of the city budget, regional money (Poland is divided into voivodeships, these are divided into powiats (kind of like counties) and these are divided into gminas (even smaller divisions), each with its own budget), state money and, last but not least, the EU money. 
In fact EU money is crucial here, as far as I know.


----------



## Cracovia

To be honest EU money is not used extensively for the construction of stadiums, Its mainly City budgets along with direct and indirect (VAT refunds and so on) central budget government subsidies and regional government subsidies. Where EU money is crucial is that it is spent on many other projects which otherwise would have to funded entirely from the state/regional/city budgets thus freeing up this capital to be used in other ways. Also the people (voters) want better facilities to enjoy their spare time and thus stadiums/arenas and lesiure facilities such as parks, swimming pools, museams, art galleries are important in election campaigns. Due to Poland's strong economic performance over the past years investment in such areas is possible.


----------



## slodziak

okulaja said:


> Poland - 2034 fifa world cup


hmm it's not imposible 

Warsaw 55 000
Warsaw 33 000
Gdansk 44 000
Wrocław 44000
Poznan 43 000 > 50 000 (reconstruction of stand behind goal)
Kraków 33 000 > 40 000 (reconstruction of stands behind goals )
Chorzów ( 55 000)
Zabrze 32 000

we need 4 more stadiums , maybe :

Łódz 2x 35 000 (Widzew and ŁKS) ???
New Warsaw Olimpic Stadium 80 000 (preapared for IO 2032 xd) ???
New Ruch Chorzów stadium 35 000 ???

I know that it's just a dream but


----------



## m_m

^^Chorzów x2 and Zabrze? 3 stadiums in the same place for one tournament!? That's crazy idea. Think about Szczecin, Lublin, Bialystok or Rzeszow....


----------



## DocentX

In case of world cup all we need is new olimpic stadium in Warsaw for 80 000 (with athletic track - would be also perfect in case of olimpics  ).

I would also construct new stadium in Krakow for 50 000 (enlargement of Wisla Krakow stadium is also possible).

In addition Poznan stadium can be enlarged to 50 000 as well.

No more stadium investments would be needed (taking into account that within a few years time Lodz and Zabrze will have their over 30 000 stadiums). 

So world cup in Poland is possible :cheers: , but is it realistic ? hmmmm... :dunno:


----------



## DocentX

*Częstochowa* arena for over 7000 people - under construction


----------



## desmo

m_m said:


> ^^Chorzów x2 and Zabrze? 3 stadiums in the same place for one tournament!? That's crazy idea. Think about Szczecin, Lublin, Bialystok or Rzeszow....


Look at Qatar and how many stadiums will be in one city there :jk: You seem not to have any problem with 3 stadiums in Warsaw...


----------



## DocentX

New 'Urania' arena for over 5000 people will be constructed till 2014 in Olsztyn :










old 'Urania' arena:


----------



## DocentX

New arena for 3000 people under construction in *Jastrzębie-Zdrój* :


----------



## DocentX

Good news for Krakow - money for Krakow arena construction (capacity 15 000) will be provided by Polish biggest bank (PKO BP). 

Construction should start early next year and the arena should be ready in 2014 :cheers:


----------



## Cyganie

slodziak said:


> hmm it's not imposible
> 
> Warsaw 55 000
> Warsaw 33 000
> Gdansk 44 000
> Wrocław 44000
> Poznan 43 000 > 50 000 (reconstruction of stand behind goal)
> Kraków 33 000 > 40 000 (reconstruction of stands behind goals )
> Chorzów ( 55 000)
> Zabrze 32 000
> 
> we need 4 more stadiums , maybe :
> 
> Łódz 2x 35 000 (Widzew and ŁKS) ???
> New Warsaw Olimpic Stadium 80 000 (preapared for IO 2032 xd) ???
> New Ruch Chorzów stadium 35 000 ???
> 
> I know that it's just a dream but


Still impossible! The minimum capacity for a World Cup stadium is 40.000 or am I getting something wrong???


----------



## Cracovia

GO Krakow!!!!!!!!!!!!! So happy about this news, with funding and an operator sorted theres nothing in the way of construction starting in 2011, with the construction company already chosen things should begin very soon. Construction will cost 297 million PLN (approx 80million Euro)


----------



## Gatsby

I think in reality it's going to cost more. that credit is just for starters


----------



## DocentX

*Białystok stadium*


----------



## DocentX

*Wroclaw* 'Hala Stulecia' arena - modernization of the interior :


----------



## Big Cat

Really glad to see all the renovation going in 'Hala Stulecia'. So, the exterior is already renovated? Just the interior left?


----------



## rakim

Big Cat said:


> Really glad to see all the renovation going in 'Hala Stulecia'. So, the exterior is already renovated? Just the interior left?


Yes,

Before:









After:


----------



## Sponsor

*Gdynia 15k*


































*Koszalin 3k*
























by _@biker7_


----------



## DocentX

*Szczecin* arena under constr (7k)


----------



## dino2010

*Piast Gliwice Stadium *

26.01.11


----------



## LoveAgent.

That small arena in Koszalin looks great


----------



## Sponsor

*Ostrowiec Świętokrzyski indoor <4k*

























source: _mmostrowiec.com_









source: _Gazeta Ostrowiecka_


----------



## konik93

Gliwice Stadium +10k


29.01.11



konik93 said:


> Jonasz z forum kibiców. Myślałem, że wjazdy na murawę bd w każdym rogu
> 
> :cheers:


----------



## DocentX

*Chorzów* stadium





































*Białystok* stadium





































*Gliwice* stadium




























*Radom* stadium




























*Kołobrzeg* stadium




























*Ostróda* stadium














































*Gorzów Wielkopolski* - speedway stadium


----------



## McKowski

Thanks for the update!

Two smal questions:

1) When does the construction of the other parts in Bialystok starts?
2) Is the stadium in Ostroda to be constructed at once, or in parts like in Bialystok?


----------



## fochman

*GDYNIA* - 15k























































(c) http://www.arkowcy.pl


----------



## Carte

*Termy Maltańskie (~4k), Poznań* 
Information about Maltese Thermal Baths



















More photos: *https://picasaweb.google.com/carte.Termy.Maltanskie/8022011#*


----------



## woozoo

Can I ask, what is with the massive investment in stadia in Poland? I understand the development of football stadia for the Euro's, but it seems like there are various types of stadiums going up everywhere.


----------



## n3isse

woozoo said:


> Can I ask, what is with the massive investment in stadia in Poland? I understand the development of football stadia for the Euro's, but it seems like there are various types of stadiums going up everywhere.


The answer is simple: The clubs have to play somewhere and the old existing stadiums were simply very outdated, often with an athletic track around the pitch so they had to be replaced by modern structures.


----------



## MiguelWawa

^^ That's a really good question. Frankly speaking, I don't get it. It seems that for every community in Poland having an aquapark and new stadium/arena is kind of obligatory these days.  Let's hope that next to build in every of those communities it's gonna be something really useful.


----------



## woozoo

n3isse said:


> The answer is simple: The clubs have to play somewhere and the old existing stadiums were simply very outdated, often with an athletic track around the pitch so they had to be replaced by modern structures.


Well the clubs have made do with the same structures for years up until now, and now all of a sudden every single club is getting a new stadium - its unprecedented that almost _all_ the clubs in division one of any particular country build new stadiums in the same period. Of course the answer is that none of the existing stadiums weren't up to scratch to stage the UEFA championship, so the mass renovation was essential for both host stadiums and training grounds.

It doesn't however answer the question of why so many indoor stadiums are going up/being renovated at the same time. It seems that so much money is going into funding the football stadiums, that logically there would be little left for the indoor stadiums.


----------



## delfin_pl

Actually indoor arenas are also being built all over Poland.


----------



## nv2

I notice that after successing construction of E2012 stadiums it appear a fashion in the community to bulid some own one. It's also combined with recent change in way of thinking in Polish society about big construction project. From pesymistic "_Why to bulid? For sure it take 10 years and probably ain't finished, and hooligan break it. They should give this moeny to poor_" and so on, to more optimistic "_We want and we can make to be like Western Europe_".


----------



## Eno

The Arka stadium is looking fantastic. Perfect size for that club for sure. In terms of the stadium boom it'll be a while before we see another wave like that (if ever). It's incredible how suddenly so many cities have decided to go ahead and build new stadiums. I just wish Szczecin and Lodz would get off their asses to join the club.


----------



## DocentX

Warsaw

World Championships in Short Track


----------



## konik93

360 Panoramas from Gliwice Stadium 10k. New ones every month

http://www.stadion.gliwice.eu/stadion360/


----------



## DocentX

*Gorzów Wielkopolski* - speedway stadium


----------



## DocentX

*Toruń* - Motoarena - speedway stadium (roof extension)


----------



## DocentX

*Wrocław* - revitalized sports complex :





































*Poznań* - Termy Maltańskie - swimming pool and aquapark :
































































*Kołobrzeg* - stadium




























*Koszalin* - arena



















*Ostrowiec Świętokrzyski* - arena





































*Puławy* - stadium



















*Nowa Wieś* - sports complex


----------



## Cracovia

Cracking update docentx


----------



## Big Cat

Very nice!


----------



## DocentX

*Gliwice* stadium










*Białystok* stadium


----------



## DocentX

*Katowice - 'Spodek' arena* - renovation of the facade is starting (interior was renovated last year) :



















:cheers:

Interior (after last year's renovation) :


----------



## Deo

^^ Finally! :cheers:


----------



## DocentX

*"Orlik" football fields* - special program by Polish government to build modern football fields in all Polish local municipalities.

Until now around *1800 'Orlik' football fields were constructed* :cheers:


----------



## DocentX

*Wrocław - 'Hala stulecia'* - renovation of the interior :


----------



## Cracovia

DocentX said:


> *"Orlik" stadiums* - special program by Polish government to build small modern stadiums in all Polish local municipalities.
> 
> Until now around *1800 'Orlik' stadiums were constructed* :cheers:


Pitches  not stadiums


----------



## DocentX

Cracovia said:


> Pitches  not stadiums


true :cheers:


----------



## lukaszek89

Cracovia U should use PM's


----------



## DocentX

Renovation of *'Spodek' arena in Katowice* - more photos:


----------



## Big Cat

Glad to see old basketball arenas being renovated!


----------



## Cracovia

lukaszek89 said:


> Cracovia U should use PM's


fair play will do from now on 


Also Demolition works going ahead in Mielec


----------



## imbee

DocentX said:


> Renovation of *'Spodek' arena in Katowice* - more photos:


:applause:


----------



## sky diver 29

very nice!!!!


----------



## DocentX

*Toruń* - construction of new arena for 7000 people should start this month :cheers:


----------



## DocentX

*Szczecin* arena



















*Koszalin* arena


----------



## DocentX

*Jastrzębie-Zdrój* arena


----------



## ~Omri~

Someone can show me a list of all the new\renovating stadiums in Poland?


----------



## DocentX

omrivol said:


> Someone can show me a list of all the new\renovating stadiums in Poland?


*Warsaw - National stadium* (Euro 2012)



















*Gdańsk* (Euro 2012) - Lechia Gdańsk



















*Wrocław* (Euro 2012) Śląsk Wrocław



















*Poznań* (Euro 2012) Lech Poznań



















*Chorzów* *- Silesia stadium* (National Athletics stadium; Ruch Chorzów)




























*Kraków* - Wisła Kraków



















*Warsaw* - Legia Warszawa




























*Kraków* - Cracovia



















*Gdynia* - Arka Gdynia



















*Lubin* - Zagłębie Lubin



















*Kielce* - Korona Kielce



















*Białystok* - Jegiellonia Białystok



















*Gliwice* - Piast Gliwice



















*Bydgoszcz*


----------



## ~Omri~

Thanks 
That's it? There are no other new\under construction stadiums in Poland?

BTW, Any updates about the new stadium in Zabrze?


----------



## earth intruder

Not enough? I think it's a huuuge progress


----------



## ~Omri~

I know, but i thought there are more (maybe small stadiums)...


----------



## slawik1416

there are more...

*Stadion Sokoła Ostróda*


























*Stadion Stali Mielec*


































*Stadion Miejski w Ząbkach*

















*Stadion MOSiR Brzeg*









*Stadion MOSiR Puławy *









*Stadion Polonii Lidzbark Warmiński*









*Stadion Sportowo-Rekreacyjny w Sandomierzu*


----------



## DocentX

omrivol said:


> That's it? There are no other new\under construction stadiums in Poland?


Show me some other country in the world with such a stadium boom - ok - maybe China, Brazil, in the near future Russia and...that's it.

of course I didn't mention some really small modern stadiums in Poland (completed or under construction), like for example:

*Kołobrzeg*










*Puławy*



















*Ostróda*



















*Radom*



















*Ostrowiec Świętokrzyski*











But don't worry, more stadium are comming:

*Proposed stadiums*:

*Zabrze* - Górnik Zabrze



















*Bielsko-Biała* - Podbeskidzie










*Tychy*










*Łódź*










*Katowice*










BTW - modern or under construction *Speedway stadiums* :

*Toruń*










*Gorzów Wielkopolski*










*Zielona Góra*










*Ostrów Wielkopolski*


----------



## dino2010

*GÓRNIK ZABRZE - 32.000 | soon!*

*Start: summer this year*

:cheers:


----------



## ~Omri~

awesome stadium! 

what is the average attendance of GÓRNIK ZABRZE home games?


----------



## dino2010

^^ *[ZABRZE] - Górnik Zabrze Stadium (32,000) *


----------



## Carlo5

Thanx DocentX, for the great update of all new and renovated stadiums!!!


----------



## George Cantstandya

Does the Bydgoszcz athletic stadium have a tenant? Such a neat little athletics stadium, it'd be a shame if no one were playing there. Also, what's the capacity?


----------



## Sponsor

George Cantstandya said:


> Does the Bydgoszcz athletic stadium have a tenant? Such a neat little athletics stadium, it'd be a shame if no one were playing there. Also, what's the capacity?


20k - Zawisza Bydgoszcz (second division)


----------



## DocentX

New stadiums are popping up in Poland :cheers:

Today there is an official opening of *new speedway stadium in Gorzów Wielkopolski*


----------



## ~Omri~

why the stadiums in Toruń and Gorzów looks so similar?


----------



## DocentX

omrivol said:


> why the stadiums in Toruń and Gorzów looks so similar?


Similar colours of both teams:

*Unibax Toruń*



















*Stal Gorzów*


----------



## DocentX

*Gorzów Wielkopolski* - new speedway stadium


----------



## Sponsor

The place where it all started

*Kielce - 15k* (completed in 2006)


















It used to be the best we got back in 2006 :lol:


----------



## Eno

Yeah, we've come a long way. Back in 2006 it seemed like it was out of this world. Now it's just so ordinary.


----------



## Benn

Still seems like a nice, elegant little stadium though, nothing fancy but pleasant on the eyes and the sightlines seem great.


----------



## bicho84

amazing updates... congrats poland.


----------



## DocentX

*Białystok stadium*












es12077 said:


> 08.04.2011 godz. 14.05-14.50 :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Całość: https://picasaweb.google.com/es12077/08042011?feat=directlink


----------



## DjSzuli

Torun (7000);


----------



## m4rio_cg

*Kraków*
Wisła and Cracovia stadiums










*Bigger picture*


----------



## AR87

http://www.stadionnarodowy.org.pl/index.php?pid=1266


----------



## DocentX

*Szczecin* arena (capacity: 7000) - under construction:



















*Częstochowa* arena (capacity: 7000) - under construction:


----------



## DocentX

Construction of *Kraków arena* for 15.000 people should start in May :cheers:




























article in Polish:

http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/regionaln...i-w-czyzynach,1,4246524,region-wiadomosc.html

google translate :

_Years of preparation for the construction, which lasted several months obtaining bids for contractors, loans, and the operator, after lengthy negotiations. And finally, it is expected the final. As we learned - the company Mostostal has signed on Thursday in the municipal contract for the construction of Olympic Arena in Czyzyny - informs the Polish Daily.

The actual construction would start by May, and the hall will be ready in autumn 2013. And maybe in 2014 there could be a World Cup matches played Volleyball. The road to this, however, was long.

Even in the middle of last year, up for auction, which sought a company ready to build the hall, received five bids. Three were rejected on formal grounds, were placed in two consortia, whose leaders are Alpine Bau Deutschland GmbH (three companies) and Mostostal (three companies), who eventually won. The consortium offered their services for 297 million 834 thousand. Net gold, or 363 million zł gross (22 per cent. VAT) Alpine offer was much more expensive - net 364.8 million zlotys (445 million zł gross.) Since ARM is able to deduct the VAT, so ultimately more important is the net price. Due to lack of money (credit) for investment, offer Mostostal was renewed every few months. Although the allotment it has been over eight months - the financial conditions remain unchanged. The agreement to be signed provides, inter alia, that the hall will be ready in 30 months, ie in late autumn 2013.

Towns Development Agency was looking for about 300 million because the contract for the financing was needed to sign a contract for construction, so largely depended on whether the investment would start. This loan will be based in repayments that the resolution provided by the City Council. For that purpose, the city has in fact give money to the budget ARM - zł per year 20-30 million, from 2013 to 2027 years. Also last year, was written out a tender for the "financing entity" is a project, but talks with a consortium of three banks have not given anything. So again been put to tender, which came one offer - from PKO BP. In February, an agreement was signed, and the principal is to be mortgaged land and future Hall.

Krakow Festival Office has addressed issues related to the part of the "cultural and entertainment stage career", this type of event wypełniłyby almost half the time. ARM was looking for but also the operator, who would take up two other areas - "sports and recreation, and convention and exhibition, and exhibition and trade fair." Attempt to obtain such operators did not yield a result. In this situation, decided on another option. That the City Development Agency, which is the investor, temporarily manage the hall. Such a solution funkcjonowałoby until you see the company interested in the exercise of the operator. In addition, the ARM would also temporarily take renting commercial space, and the hall will be such 5000 square meters to use, dozens of stalls will be space for advertising, etc.

The municipality has all the documents to launch construction of the facility, the project has 14 positive opinion of Polish sports associations, has undergone a positive simulated fire, acoustic and lighting. This means that the facility will be able to organize sports events of international importance, and cultural events. Will serve the fixed and movable stands at 15 thousand. viewers. In the case of concert, when the scene is set on the lower arena, hall can accommodate up to 18 thousand people.

_


----------



## Cracovia

Absoloutley extatic about the Krakow Arena its going to be a beauty!!!!!!


----------



## Marbur66

Cracovia said:


> Absoloutley extatic about the Krakow Arena its going to be a beauty!!!!!!


Is it going to have ice-hockey capability?


----------



## steffi16

It's a good style. I want to see it with my own eyes. Thank you for your sharing.


> Towns Development Agency was looking for about 300 million because the contract for the financing was needed to sign a contract for construction, so largely depended on whether the investment would start. This loan will be based in repayments that the resolution provided by the City Council. For that purpose, the city has in fact give money to the budget ARM - zł per year 20-30 million, from 2013 to 2027 years. Also last year, was written out a tender for the "financing entity" is a project, but talks with a consortium of three banks have not given anything. So again been put to tender, which came one offer - from PKO BP. In February, an agreement was signed, and the principal is to be mortgaged land and future Hall.


That's great,isn't it?


----------



## DocentX

Marbur66 said:


> Is it going to have ice-hockey capability?


yes  you can see it on the official render:










BTW Krakow's Cracovia is currently the best Polish hockey team. During last 10 years they won Polish league four times : 2006, 2008, 2009, 2011.

They are playing in their own small ice arena: 










but some of the key games (like playoffs etc.) could be played in the new planned arena.


----------



## DocentX

*Koszalin* - new arena under construction :


----------



## DocentX

*Jastrzębie-Zdrój* - new arena



sz4kal said:


>


----------



## Ellilamas

*Gliwice* arena under construction


----------



## DocentX

DocentX said:


> Construction of *Kraków arena* for 15.000 people should start in May :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> article in Polish:
> 
> http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/regionaln...i-w-czyzynach,1,4246524,region-wiadomosc.html
> 
> google translate :
> 
> _Years of preparation for the construction, which lasted several months obtaining bids for contractors, loans, and the operator, after lengthy negotiations. And finally, it is expected the final. As we learned - the company Mostostal has signed on Thursday in the municipal contract for the construction of Olympic Arena in Czyzyny - informs the Polish Daily.
> 
> The actual construction would start by May, and the hall will be ready in autumn 2013. And maybe in 2014 there could be a World Cup matches played Volleyball. The road to this, however, was long.
> 
> Even in the middle of last year, up for auction, which sought a company ready to build the hall, received five bids. Three were rejected on formal grounds, were placed in two consortia, whose leaders are Alpine Bau Deutschland GmbH (three companies) and Mostostal (three companies), who eventually won. The consortium offered their services for 297 million 834 thousand. Net gold, or 363 million zł gross (22 per cent. VAT) Alpine offer was much more expensive - net 364.8 million zlotys (445 million zł gross.) Since ARM is able to deduct the VAT, so ultimately more important is the net price. Due to lack of money (credit) for investment, offer Mostostal was renewed every few months. Although the allotment it has been over eight months - the financial conditions remain unchanged. The agreement to be signed provides, inter alia, that the hall will be ready in 30 months, ie in late autumn 2013.
> 
> Towns Development Agency was looking for about 300 million because the contract for the financing was needed to sign a contract for construction, so largely depended on whether the investment would start. This loan will be based in repayments that the resolution provided by the City Council. For that purpose, the city has in fact give money to the budget ARM - zł per year 20-30 million, from 2013 to 2027 years. Also last year, was written out a tender for the "financing entity" is a project, but talks with a consortium of three banks have not given anything. So again been put to tender, which came one offer - from PKO BP. In February, an agreement was signed, and the principal is to be mortgaged land and future Hall.
> 
> Krakow Festival Office has addressed issues related to the part of the "cultural and entertainment stage career", this type of event wypełniłyby almost half the time. ARM was looking for but also the operator, who would take up two other areas - "sports and recreation, and convention and exhibition, and exhibition and trade fair." Attempt to obtain such operators did not yield a result. In this situation, decided on another option. That the City Development Agency, which is the investor, temporarily manage the hall. Such a solution funkcjonowałoby until you see the company interested in the exercise of the operator. In addition, the ARM would also temporarily take renting commercial space, and the hall will be such 5000 square meters to use, dozens of stalls will be space for advertising, etc.
> 
> The municipality has all the documents to launch construction of the facility, the project has 14 positive opinion of Polish sports associations, has undergone a positive simulated fire, acoustic and lighting. This means that the facility will be able to organize sports events of international importance, and cultural events. Will serve the fixed and movable stands at 15 thousand. viewers. In the case of concert, when the scene is set on the lower arena, hall can accommodate up to 18 thousand people.
> 
> _


Construction contract was signed yesterday :cheers: 

Now it's official - the construction starts in May :cheers:

link to articles in Polish :

http://www.krakow.pl/aktualnosci/6595,26,komunikat,wkrotce_budowa_hali_w_czyzynach.html

http://krakow.gazeta.pl/krakow/1,35798,9481897,Czekamy_jeszcze_tylko_na_operatora_hali.html

:cheers:


----------



## DocentX

*Toruń* - 'Motoarena' after roof extension :


----------



## DjSzuli

^^









Torun (Motoarena)


----------



## DocentX

*Kraków* - biggest arena in Poland should be ready at the end of 2013 :

article:

http://forsal.pl/artykuly/518752,krakow_rozpoczal_budowe_hali_widowisko_sportowej.html

and short video about start of the construction works :

http://krak.tv/wiadomosci-biznes-F1565-hala-w-czyzynach-ma-byc-gotowa-za-30










:cheers:


----------



## Big Cat

Cool!


----------



## DocentX

Stadium update:

*Warsaw - National Stadium* - a few months delay in construction works :bash:














































*Warsaw - Legia Warszawa stadium* - finished :cheers:





































*Gdańsk* - almost finished :cheers:





































*Wrocław* - under construction




























*Poznań* - finished in September 2010, but there are still construction works around as well as inside the stadium:





































*Chorzów* - under construction




























*Kraków* - almost finished (should be finished long time ago)



















video:






*Białystok* - under construction :




























*Gliwice* - under construction :










------

*Other major modern stadiums in Poland* :

*Kraków - Cracovia* :












*Gdynia* :



















*Kielce* :



















*Lubin - Dialog Arena* :



















*Bydgoszcz* :










------

*Modern speedway stadiums* :

*Toruń - Motoarena* :



















*Gorzów Wielkopolski* :



















*Zielona Góra* - stadium under modernization :










------

*Gdynia - National rugby stadium* :



















-------

*some examples of old stadiums in Poland* :

*Szczecin - Pogoń Szczecin stadium* :










*Łódź - Widzew Łódź stadium* :



















*Łódź - ŁKS stadium* :



















*Warsaw - Polonia Warszawa stadium* :




























*Częstochowa* - speedway stadium :










---------

*some proposed stadiums* :

*Zabrze* :










*Tychy* :



















*Łódź* :










*Warsaw - Polonia stadium* :




























*Bielsko-Biała* :










*Katowice* :










*Sosnowiec* :


----------



## Cubo99

fantastic progress in Poland, great stadiums was build and they were....i like architecture of Bialystok stadium and LOVE Gdansk stadium, its absolutly fantastic stadium, best 44k stadium in Europe )


----------



## DocentX

*Szczecin* arena :


----------



## OzanKirmizi

Which stadium choosen for the euro 2012 final match?


----------



## Svercer

Kiev


----------



## DocentX

*Kołobrzeg* - a few days ago stadium was officialy opened:


----------



## michał_

One correction to the DocentX's list.

The really nice design for Sosnowiec's Stadion Ludowy made by Dutch Zwarts&Jaansma has been scrapped. New initial design has been done by Polish studio APAKA, the ones that designed Bialystok.

So instead of this:








http://stadiumdb.com/designs/pol/stadion_ludowy

There's this:








http://stadiumdb.com/designs/pol/sosnowiec_arena


However it has been commented that this one is really not happening as the new renderings were 'accidentally' shown just ahead of local elections, during the campaign.


----------



## Marcin15

Keep up the good work on the update DocentX, it's very appreciated.
BTW how many of the proposed stadiums are likely to get built?


----------



## Agualongo

Those are some beautiful stadiums. Hope to be there in 2012:cheers:


----------



## DocentX

Marcin15 said:


> Keep up the good work on the update DocentX, it's very appreciated.
> BTW how many of the proposed stadiums are likely to get built?


Construction of Zabrze and Bielsko-Biała should start this year, rest of them - hard to say.


----------



## trampek

DocentX said:


> Construction of Zabrze and Bielsko-Biała should start this year, rest of them - hard to say.


Tychy will also start this summer, today was played the last match on the old one.


----------



## DocentX

some new nice pic :

*Kraków - Wisła Kraków stadium* :



















*Kraków - Cracovia stadium* :




























:cheers:


----------



## Deo

^^ Fantastic photos!


----------



## George Cantstandya

Are they still planning the hockey rink attached to Cracovia as in the original renders? Does anyone know?


----------



## jaroou

> Are they still planning the hockey rink attached to Cracovia as in the original renders? Does anyone know?


Yes they are planning ,but there is not a big possibility to make in next few years or ever...


----------



## MS20

Polish revolution.


----------



## PolskiNorsk

George Cantstandya said:


> Are they still planning the hockey rink attached to Cracovia as in the original renders? Does anyone know?


It won't have enough space for hockey. It's for basketball and whatever else they want to have there.


----------



## passat1717

^^ Beautiful photos... for me.. *Gdansk* is the most beautiful :cheers2:


----------



## zylek

You've the same taste as the most of the people in this topic ;]


----------



## DocentX

*Kraków *- new arena under construction :





































*Katowice* - modernization of 'Spodek' arena :



















*Wrocław* - modernization of 'Hala Ludowa' arena



















*Częstochowa* - new arena under constr :



















*Szczecin* - new arena under constr :




























*Toruń* - new arena under constr :




























*Koszalin* - new arena under constr :



















*examples of recently finished arenas* :

*Gdańsk* :




























*Łódź* :




























*Gdynia* :



















*Zielona Góra* :




























*Płock* :



















*Jastrzębie-Zdrój* :



















*
Ostrowiec Świętokrzyski* :



















*Bytom* :










*other examples of arenas across Poland* :

*Bydgoszcz* :




























*Poznań* :




























*Gdańsk* :










*Warsaw* :



















*Pruszków* (near Warsaw) :



















*Rzeszów* :



















*Bielsko-Biała* :



















*Kielce* :



















*Lublin* :



















*Elbląg* :



















*Włocławek* :


----------



## renco

Very nice,congratulation.:applause:


----------



## Lessity mój!

@DocentX
Great job!kay:


----------



## DocentX

*Toruń* arena - new pic from construction works :




























*Wrocław* - 'Hala Stulecia' arena - modernization - new pic :


----------



## DocentX

*Gdańsk* - Ergo arena - new pic :


----------



## Dyl070_DH

wajjooow they have seperate paths for cyclist, i always thought my country was the only one in the world


----------



## Xtremizta

WOW!!! Very very nice stadiums and arenas !


----------



## DocentX

*Koszalin* arena under construction - new pic :


----------



## DocentX

more examples of arenas in Poland :

*Legionowo* :





































*Kalisz* :



















*Dąbrowa Górnicza* :



















*Świecie* :


----------



## Vandoren

What a great architecture!
This building deserve more than to be just sport arena.Maybe it must be museum or memorial.Even seats in this building looks wrong and fake.


----------



## delfin_pl

^^ This building is on UNESCO list.


----------



## Ulv

> This building deserve more than to be just sport arena.Maybe it must be museum or memorial.Even seats in this building looks wrong and fake.


At first try to learn sth about this very unusual building.... hno:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centennial_Hall


----------



## DocentX

^^

The Centennial Hall (German: Jahrhunderthalle, Polish: Hala Stulecia (formerly Hala Ludowa - People's Hall)) is a historic building in Wrocław, Poland. It was constructed according to the plans of architect Max Berg in 1911–1913.










Centennial Hall hosted EuroBasket 1963 and a preliminary round group of the EuroBasket 2009 tournament.

The cupola modeled on the Festhalle Frankfurt was made of reinforced concrete, and with an inner diameter of 69 m and 42 m high it was the largest building of its kind at the time of construction.

The hall continues in active use for sporting events and concerts.



















*Centennial Hall* was added to the World Heritage List in 2006. 

The text of the commemorative tablet reads:

_Centennial Hall is recognized as one of the most remarkable pioneering architectural masterpieces of the 20th century. The daring design of municipal architect Max Berg paved the way for the bold use of reinforced concrete in the construction of large public structures. The innovative construction solutions lent the interior of the enormous dome an extraordinary sense of lightness and harmony.

Inscription on the list confirms the outstanding universal value of the property which deserves protection for the benefit of all humanity._

*Investments 2007-2013 *

Centennial Hall and the surrounding exhibition grounds are currently undergoing the most ambitious investment program since their creation nearly 100 years ago. *Carried out in close cooperation with local and regional institutions, leading authorities in monument preservation, the revitalization efforts are aimed at ensuring that the complex remains a vital international multifunctional meeting facility for the 21st Century.*










Regional Center for Business Tourism (RCBT)

RCBT is a new, high capacity, state-of-the-art conference center being developed in the historic Terrace Restaurant directly adjacent to Centennial Hall. *Grand Opening was in September 2010. *




























Centennial Hall Façade

Works include the repair of the original windows, the replacement of the panes in the color of glass intended by the architect, the repair and preservation of the concrete façade, the strengthening of the main ring-beam, the replacement of the roof insulation and covering. *The work will be completed in the spring of 2010.*










Center for Innovation in Architecture and Construction

The interior of Centennial Hall will be modernized to convert the complex into a unique tourist attraction of supra-regional significance. Building on Centennial Hall's stature as one of the most outstanding achievements in 20th century architecture, the exciting tourist program will include the creation of a visitor/education center and a tourist program/path through Centennial Hall. *Work will be completed in Autumn 2011.*

Multimedia Fountain

The replacement of the concrete-base of the pond in the historic Pergola led to the creation of one of the largest and most impressive multimedia fountains in Europe. *30,000 people attended in the grand opening in June 2009.* In the winter months the pond will be converted into an ice rink.















Repair of the Pergola

Apart from cleaning the concrete, repair works strengthened the structural elements of the colonnade that surrounds the pond and the fountain.

Underground Parking Facility

By 2012, the current parking lot will be converted into an underground parking facility for almost 800 cars. The new facility will also provide a VIP area and parking places for busses.


----------



## 67868

wow all of these stadiums popping all over Poland are very impressive. I like the look of Cracovias ground. I just wish there was more standing room at these grounds.


----------



## DocentX

*Katowice* - 'Spodek' arena - revitalization of the facade - new pic :




























*Szczecin* arena under constr - new pic :


----------



## konik93

*Gliwice 10,5k* 16.06.11

www.piast.gliwice.eu


----------



## Zeno2

konik93 said:


> *Gliwice 10,5k* 16.06.11
> 
> www.piast.gliwice.eu


The stadium being a 100% Paderborn Stadium copy, I assume the architect is the same?


----------



## konik93

Exactly - Bremer AG  The cost estimates at 52 mln zł (about 13,5 mln euro). In contradiction: Ronaldo was sold for 94 mln euro :nuts:


----------



## DocentX

*Toruń* - 'Motoarena' after roof extension :


----------



## DocentX

*Wrocław* - 'Hala Stulecia' modernization :



Nomin said:


> Panowie czapki z głów! Oto reportaż pani Danuty B. zamieszczony w witrynie Foto Polska. To się nazywa profesjonalizm!


----------



## Ulv

^^ :redx: for me


----------



## DocentX

Stadium complex in *Wrocław* - officially opened :


----------



## D.E

Polish sport is developing rapidly. I think there are cities in Poland that will very soon be eminently suitable to host Summer Olympic games.


----------



## DocentX

*Toruń* arena 



chmiel22 said:


> Praca wre nawet w sobotę.


*Szczecin* arena 



Piotr-Stettin said:


>


----------



## DocentX

*Częstochowa* arena :


----------



## DocentX

*Gliwice* stadium


----------



## renco

Padeborn copy-paste.I like it.


----------



## DocentX

*Wrocław* - 'Hala Stulecia' modernization :



















*Katowice* - renovation of 'Spodek' arena :


----------



## Big Cat

I am really very glad that those great arenas are being renovated!


----------



## DocentX

*Warsaw * :

new Legia football stadium, small tennis stadium, Torwar I and Torwar II arenas:


----------



## DocentX

more of 'Hala Ludowa' in Wroclaw :




























more of 'Spodek' in Katowice:


----------



## DocentX

*Łódź* - Atlas arena :










*Katowice* - Spodek arena :


----------



## DocentX

*Toruń* arena :


----------



## DocentX

*Euro 2012 stadiums* :

*Warsaw* :





































*Gdansk* :














































*Wroclaw* :





































*Poznań* :


----------



## konik93

*Gliwice 10,5k* 30.06.11


----------



## DocentX

*Chorzów* stadium :


----------



## LoveAgent.

Looks like there's no big progress in Chorzów since last 2 months, or am I wrong?


----------



## Exclusive BG

Gliwice stadium is nice. I like it.


----------



## DocentX

Interesting comparison between main stadiums in Poland :


----------



## DocentX

Present and future *Polish indoor arenas* (over 4000 people) - ranking :

*Warsaw* - arena of the National Sports Center (near National Stadium)

status: planned
*planned capacity: 20.000*
construction start: ???










*Kraków* *(capacity: 15 328*, pernament seats - 11 554, removable seats - 3774)
status: under construction - will be ready in 2014



















*Gliwice (capacity: around 14 000)*
status: general contractor was chosen, the costruction should start soon










*Łódź 'Atlas Arena'* *(capacity: 13 805*, pernament seats - 10 049, removable seats - 3756)

status: opened in June 2009

Biggest crowds in Atlas arena (excluding concerts):

MMA fight: around 14 500
voleyball games with Brazil: nearly 14 000




























*Gdańsk - 'Ergo Arena'* *(capacity: 11 409*, pernament seats - 7 657, removable seats - 3 752). In theory the arena may host sports events up to 15 000 fans (including standing places).

status: opened in August 2010



















*Katowice 'Spodek' Arena* *(capacity: 11 500*, permanent seats - 7776, removable seats - over 3200)
Spodek can hold 11,500 people, although usually this number is limited to 10,000.

status: opened in 1971, interior modernized in 2009 (number of seats was enlarged, vip seats instlled etc.), exterior currently being modernized





































*Wroclaw 'Centennial Hall'*

*future capacity: around 10 000* (before it was 7 200)

A UNESCO World Heritage

status: Centennial Hall and the surrounding exhibition grounds are currently undergoing the most ambitious investment program since their creation nearly 100 years ago, that is turning the complex into one of the premier meeting and sports facilities in this part of Europe.





































*Bydgoszcz 'Łuczniczka' arena* *(capacity: 8000) *

status: completed in 2002





































*Częstochowa arena * *(capacity: up to 7580)*

status: under construction, should be completed next year



















*Szczecin arena (capacity: up to 7300)
*
status: under construction, should be ready in two years



















*Toruń arena* *(capacity up to 6248)*

status: under construction, should be ready in two years



















*Rzeszów 'Podpromie' arena* *(capacity: up to over 6000*, permanent seats - 4304)

status: opened in 2002










*Zielona Góra arena* *(capacity: up to 6 080*, permanent seats 5 080)

status: opened in June 2010




























*Poznań Arena (capacity: 5.500)
*










there are plans to modernize the arena and increase its capacity:










*Płock 'Orlen' Arena (capacity: up to 5500)*

status: opened in November 2010




























*Gdańsk 'Olivia' arena* *(capacity: up to 5500)
*


















*Warsaw 'Torwar I' arena (capacity: up to 4800)*

status: opened 1953, modernized in 1999



















*Bielsko-Biała arena (capacity: up to 4500)*

status: opened in Sep 2010



















*Włocławek 'Mistrzów' arena (capacity: up to 4200)*

status: opened in Sep 2001



















*Kielce 'Legionów' arena (capacity: up to 4200)*

status: opened in Aug 2006




























*Lublin 'Globus' arena (capacity: up to 4119)*




























*Gdynia arena (capacity: up to 4100)*

status: opened in Dec 2008


----------



## LoveAgent.

Open Day at the National Stadium in Warsaw


----------



## DocentX

*Poznan* - new olimpic size swimming pool - will be completed soon :


----------



## DocentX

New stadium for 15.500 people will be constructed in *Lublin* :cheers: 
stadium should be ready in 2013.

article in Polish:

http://lublin.gazeta.pl/lublin/1,35...zniesie_nasz_stadion__Protestow_nie_bylo.html

New grass on *Dialog Arena in Lubin* :



mardro2710 said:


>


----------



## DocentX

Euro 2012 arenas update :

*Warsaw* :

by Ryszard Activ3:










by Noxid:










*Gdansk *:





































author: Jan Siemiński

*Wroclaw* :










source: http://www.gazetawroclawska.pl/stro...h-zdjec,6,28,id,t,sm,sg.html#galeria-material










*Poznan* :

by Carte:


----------



## o.S.T.mus.tis.nt.

DocentX said:


> New stadium for 15.500 people will be constructed in *Lublin* :cheers:
> stadium should be ready in 2013.
> 
> article in Polish:
> 
> http://lublin.gazeta.pl/lublin/1,35...zniesie_nasz_stadion__Protestow_nie_bylo.html
> 
> New grass on *Dialog Arena in Lubin* :


Why?
They already have Dialog Arena.


----------



## Cyganie

^^ The "L" makes the difference. Lubin and Lublin are two different cities! But don't worry, some Poles have problems to distinguish those two either. :lol:


----------



## DocentX

*Ostróda* stadium

by cnk :










*Ełk* stadium



















*Siedlce* stadium










by Mike88:


----------



## DocentX

new arena in *Jastrzębie-Zdrój* :




























source: http://www.tujastrzebie.pl/fotogaleria,otwarcie-hali-widowiskowo-sportowej,fot5-7-44.html


----------



## DocentX

*Poznan* stadium - preparations for Red Bull X fighters :










source and more photos here : http://www.mmpoznan.pl/photo/1103798/Tony+piasku+na+Stadionie+Miejskim


----------



## DocentX

*Wisla Krakow* stadium - skyboxes :


----------



## DocentX

two examples of smaller stadiums constructed in 2008:

*Belchatow* :




























*Legnica* :


----------



## Deo

^^ I don't like Bełchatów stadium.
For me it's ugliest from new ones in Poland.


----------



## Cyganie

Not the whole stadium in Belchatow, but just one stand was constructed in 2008.


----------



## DocentX

Deo said:


> ^^ I don't like Bełchatów stadium.
> For me it's ugliest from new ones in Poland.


Well ... in Polish I would say : 'jakie miasto taki stadion'  :lol:


----------



## DocentX

*Wroclaw* - inside modernization of the 'Centennial Hall' arena :



newsted said:


> wrzuce zdjecia:


----------



## -bounty-

waw greeeeeeeeeeeeeat


----------



## DocentX

*Katowice* - 'Spodek' arena - modernization of the exterior :



















source: http://www.katowicethecity.com/new-scales-of-spodek/


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

WOW! all i can say is wow, bravo poland

the wroclaw centennial hall is just amazing , and so are the rest


----------



## DocentX

small update :

*Kraków arena* (capacity: 15.000) - under construction - they are still fighting with the wet ground - the work and progress should be more visible in September :

by marcin-krak :




























*Katowice* 'Spodek' arena (capacity: 11.500) - modernization :





































source: http://katowice.gazeta.pl/katowice/51,73757,10064761.html?i=5

*Toruń* arena (capacity: over 6000) :

by greg18zam :




























*Wisła Kraków* stadium (still one tier is not opened) - on Wednesday Wisła won with Bulgarian Litex and qualified to the last round of qualifications to the Champions League :




























source: http://www.wisla.krakow.pl/pl/galeri...ex_Lowecz_3_1/

*Legia Warsaw* stadium (the stadium is ready) - in yesterday's game at home Legia draw with Turkish Gaziantepspor and advanced to the next round of UEFA European League qualifications :














































source: legia.com

*Chorzów* stadium - after problem with big lift, they are lowering the construction - the stadium will have at least 6 months of delay but hopefully will be ready in the second half of next year :










*Białystok* stadium - construction still on hold, should restart in Autumn :










*Gliwice* - new stadium from the air :


----------



## Ulv

Wrocław:



Rafis said:


> Z Wrocławskiej
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gazetawroclawska.pl/blog...10-2011,3,12,id,t,sm,sg.html#galeria-material


----------



## DocentX

New stadium in *Łódź* - three concepts :



Marcin_Lodz said:


> Ktorys z trzech


----------



## JYDA

DocentX said:


> New stadium in *Łódź* - three concepts :


Capacity??


----------



## Svercer

16k.


----------



## DocentX

*Katowice* - revitalization of 'Spodek' arena



vrg said:


> http://katowice.gazeta.pl/katowice/...rnizacja_Spodka_trwa__Lodowisko_jak_nowe.html


----------



## DocentX

*Szczecin* arena














































*Toruń* arena












Morpheius said:


> Urząd Miasta opublikował nowy filmik przedstawiający budowę hali, stan na 18 października br.


*Częstochowa* arena


----------



## DocentX

*Kraków Arena*













deteroos said:


> ech, chcesz coś dobrze zrobić, zrób to sam :


----------



## lukaszek89

I League ( the second level of the Polish association football league, below the Ekstraklasa)


*Piast Gliwice-Wisła Płock*


by Saleen

















































































Reszta...


----------



## Sponsor

^^








_photo: Krzysztof Krzemiński_


----------



## Deo

*UEFA EURO 2012 stadiums*


----------



## adonys

Yes, beautiful stadiums. Congratulations to Poland!


----------



## DocentX

*Toruń* arena


----------



## Husarz

I was hoping Lodz would build one big stadium and the teams could share it. 

40kish


----------



## Marbur66

Husarz said:


> I was hoping Lodz would build one big stadium and the teams could share it.
> 
> *40kish*


Even if they shared it, I think that would probably be too big....no?


----------



## Marbur66

Sponsor said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _photo: Krzysztof Krzemiński_


This stadium is quite disappointing. It looks like it cost 100 bucks to build.


----------



## Svercer

But it was really cheap. For such a price, I accept it.


----------



## k%

*Kraków Arena - 15k*


----------



## tychy60

Tychy - 15300 k 

http://imageshack.us/f/714/zdjcie11e.jpg/


----------



## DocentX

*Katowice - 'Spodek' arena* - renovation



WhiskeySix said:


> No to lecimy dalej z tym UFO... eeee remontem:




*Częstochowa arena*



tomekwrz said:


> Krótka aktualizacja.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.


----------



## repin

*stadion narodowy w warszawie*


----------



## master_klon

Almost ready :cheers:


----------



## ~Omri~

master_klon said:


> Almost ready :cheers:


not really. the peach isn't planted yet.
http://www.stadionnarodowy.org.pl/static/livecam.php


----------



## master_klon

^^ Thanks, I didn't realise the pitch was photoshopped into the picture.


----------



## Perun

New stadium in *Lublin* (15,5 k)


----------



## Marbur66

^^
Is that the final tender, or still a pipe-dream?


----------



## Svercer

Final, now it's going to be build.


----------



## DocentX

*Warsaw - National Stadium*



Pawrzes_PL said:


> Z dzisiejszego wieczoru:


*Wrocław*
































































*Górnik Zabrze stadium*














































*Gliwice stadium*




























*Chorzów stadium* - still on hold










*Białystok stadium* - still on hold



















*Tychy* - new stadium - proposed










*Szczecin arena*



















*Koszalin arena*


----------



## Fenerbahce Sk

Why slow JAGIELLONIA BIALYSTOK stadium


----------



## Marbur66

Fenerbahce Sk said:


> Why slow JAGIELLONIA BIALYSTOK stadium


Construction company got the boot, I believe. Something to do with too many delays.


----------



## DocentX

*Kraków Arena*



sosik said:


> Witam.
> Dzisiaj z synem byliśmy na wycieczce rowerowej i przy okazji parę zdjęć z budowy.
> Pracowały obie palownice + betoniarki. Teren częściowo 'wygładzony'


----------



## DocentX

*Kraków Arena*



wicked_krk said:


> Dzisiejsza dosyć niespodziewana wizyta w okolicach budowy zaowocowała kilkoma fotkami. Nie byłem na to przygotowany wiec jakość "komórkowa "


----------



## DocentX

*Katowice - 'Spodek' Arena*



WhiskeySix said:


> Wczoraj:


*Szczecin Arena*



konradziu90 said:


>


*Toruń Arena*



hNr said:


> Mała fotorelacja z 23.11


----------



## DocentX

Szczecin Arena



konradziu90 said:


> Mały deszczowy upload


----------



## DocentX

*Zabrze - Górnik Zabrze stadium*





































*Krakow arena*



marcin-krak said:


> ^^
> wrzucam zdjęcia z ich stronki bo kiepsko się je tam przegląda:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beton wylewają aż miło :banana:
> 
> w sumie to daleko od ul. Lema będzie położona ta hala...


*Szczecin arena*



Piotr-Stettin said:


>


*Torun arena*



[email protected] said:


> kilka fotek:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.


*Katowice - 'Spodek' arena - revitalization*



pablo costa said:


> :cheers:





MHL said:


> ^^ Warto zerknąć:


----------



## drowningman666

they can illuminate it with different color every day


----------



## DocentX

*Katowice - 'Spodek'*



WhiskeySix said:


>


----------



## konik93

Rada: nie twórzcie takich tasiemców. Zamiast przeklejać całe posty, skopiujcie kilka zdjęć bo wątek ładuje się godzinę


----------



## Bogus Law

^^ agree


----------



## DocentX

up


----------



## DocentX

new stadium in *Lublin* - proposed :



















:cheers:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ Whoah, impressive architecture. Spaceship-like.


----------



## butch83

^^Next year itll turn 100
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centennial_Hall


----------



## DocentX

*Częstochowa *- new arena (capacity: 7000)


----------



## drowningman666

Czestochowa looks pretty nice, any interior pics ??


----------



## DocentX

^^ *Częstochowa* arena



















*Kraków* arena




























*Szczecin* arena










*Koszalin* arena




























*Zgorzelec *arena - constr will start soon :


----------



## Fallout

^^Soon all major polish cities will have modern sport halls.

Except Warsaw...


----------



## k%

so you are trying to tell us that Warsaw is the poorest city in Poland and can't afford one ?


----------



## Deo

Warsaw is just waiting for the Olympic Games. ;]


----------



## Rafkov

DocentX said:


> *Zabrze* stadium


 Awesome stadium!


----------



## Marbur66

Fallout said:


> ^^Soon all major polish cities will have modern sport halls.
> 
> *Except Warsaw.*..


Yeah, what's the deal with that? Warsaw needs a modern, large-capacity indoor arena that can accommodate everything from concerts to basketball to hockey.


----------



## DocentX

Marbur66 said:


> Yeah, what's the deal with that? Warsaw needs a modern, large-capacity indoor arena that can accommodate everything from concerts to basketball to hockey.


There is a plan to build major indoor arena near National Stadium (for 20.000 people) but noone knows when it will be build.



















As for now Warsaw has Torwar arenas, too small for Warsaw :


----------



## danny5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_gY-bcmm_s&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPmC9vQndwE&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qb8jyddHLjI&feature=plcp

Polska Grecja Euro 2012 Stadion Narodowy


----------



## michał_

> *Poland: Work in Bialystok to restart in 3 days
> 
> Final countdown – or at least Jagiellonia supporters hope it to be that. It seems all obstacles have been overcome and work on the new 22,000-seater is to restart this week, Sport.pl announces.*
> 
> "We have just received the recovery plan prepared by OHL", says head of MOSiR (municipal sports administration) Adam Popławski. "It states that construction along deadlines set in the agreement from May 23 is safe", Popławski adds.
> 
> Best news is probably the one about works restarting at full pace on July 20th. Municipality now has specific schedule allowing it to control progress month by month. This document is currently being analyzed and should be verified within the next few days. Below you can see current progress compared with rendering of how the venue should look in the end:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, the list of subcontractors is finally ready which was a problem in previous weeks, due to bankruptcy of Hydrobudowa, main contractor for the project. Since then Spanish OHL had to take over and sign new contracts with each company, which lead to delays.
> 
> Works have been halted last year after French consortium Eiffage was found attempting to lower its costs and leading to serious set-backs. Contract was terminated and new one was signed on May 23rd with Hydrobudowa who were facing their worst time at that moment, facing bankruptcy.
> 
> After these perturbations it seems the project is finally ready to set off again. First two stands which have their concrete skeleton standing already, should be finished in Spring 2013. The whole stadium to host over 22,000 people is scheduled to be finished in 2014.


http://stadiumdb.com/news/2012/07/poland_work_in_bialystok_to_restart_in_3_days


----------



## Henk1970

DocentX said:


> *Łódź* stadium - the construction will start soon


Where in the city of Łódź will it be build?


----------



## McKowski

Henk1970 said:


> Where in the city of Łódź will it be build?


If that arena on the picture is the Atlas arena, then it should be located here:

https://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ll=51.756923,19.425888&spn=0.010918,0.018582&t=h&z=16


----------



## Henk1970

McKowski said:


> If that arena on the picture is the Atlas arena, then it should be located here:
> 
> https://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ll=51.756923,19.425888&spn=0.010918,0.018582&t=h&z=16


So the old ground will be demolished and the new one will replace it?

Any plans for a new stadium in Szczesin?


----------



## HAL 9010

Henk1970 said:


> Any plans for a new stadium in Szczesin?


Unfortunately not.


----------



## DocentX

*Szczecin arena*


----------



## michał_

Been to my hometown stadium today. Growing nicely! They're only going to build this one stand this year (deadline: Oct 31st), but hopefully another phase will start in 2013. Here's the 1,410-seat section so far.




























more:
http://stadiumdb.com/constructions/pol/stadion_stali_stalowa_wola


----------



## Sponsor

New athletic stadium in Radom


































source: bronradom.pl


----------



## DocentX

*Krakow arena*














































*Szczecin arena*




























*Torun arena*



















*Częstochowa arena*


----------



## Gatsby

*Krakow Arena*














by *Helimat*


----------



## DocentX

*Górnik Zabrze *stadium



















*Białystok* stadium


----------



## DocentX

*Krakow* arena



harpun said:


> 6
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 7
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 8
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 9
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 10
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*Szczecin* arena



Piotr-Stettin said:


>


----------



## DocentX

Szczecin arena










Krakow arena










Zabrze stadium










Białystok stadium


----------



## DocentX

*Zabrze* stadium


----------



## DocentX

Krakow arena



harpun said:


> 11.11.2012 niedziela
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5


----------



## DocentX

*Bielsko-Biała stadium
*



Filipbb said:


> Trzy zdjęcia z dzisiaj (09.11.12). Ruch na budowie taki sobie.
> 
> Trybuna północna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trybuna południowa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Widok z dalsza na trybunę północną.


----------



## k%

construction of another new stadium in *Lublin* started today :cheers:

total cost - 40 million €.

capacity - 15,5 k.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ who will be the tenants?


----------



## lukaszek89

Motor Lublin- currently playing in the 3rd tier of the Polish league.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Nice, thanks. Private or public investment?


----------



## lukaszek89

^^City of Lublin investment


----------



## Marbur66

lukaszek89 said:


> Motor Lublin- currently playing in the 3rd tier of the Polish league.


Pretty nice stadium for a 3rd tier Polish club. Hopefully it will propel the club to a better future and allow Lublin to punch its weight in Polish football.


----------



## panthiocodin

not gonna happend probably! it has become a very popular thing in Poland right now for every city to built its own stadium and I am so pleased about it but in this particulate case don't think the stadium will change anything in quality of football playing by motor! they even struggling in the 3rd tier of Polish league at the moment unfortunately! I wish them all the best anyway and for lublin stadium is one of the main investments across the years!


----------



## k%

new stadium in *Tychy* (pop. 130k)

cost - 35 mln. €
capacity - 15,5k
Home Team - GKS Tychy 

start of construcion - may 2013r.


----------



## Deo

^^ Nice project. Cool info!


----------



## DocentX

*Krakow arena*



harpun said:


> 10.01.2013 czwartek 20:11 - 20:37
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3


*Szczecin arena*


----------



## masterpaul

k% said:


> new stadium in *Tychy* (pop. 130k)
> 
> cost - 35 mln. €
> capacity - 15,5k
> Home Team - GKS Tychy
> 
> start of construcion - may 2013r.


Im trying to figure out why does this cost so little, but the renders dont show any details of matirals. I kinda fear that the facade will be made our those curvy sheets.


----------



## DocentX

*Białystok stadium*



es12077 said:


> 18.01.2013, godz. 10.15-10.45:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Całość: https://picasaweb.google.com/es12077/20130118?authuser=0&feat=directlink


*Zabrze stadium*






*Kraków arena*



harpun said:


> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9


:cheers:


----------



## Gatsby

^^


harpun said:


> 55
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 56
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 57
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





harpun said:


> 58
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 59
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 60
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





harpun said:


> 61
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 62
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 63
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Gatsby

more:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=105785&page=301


----------



## Gatsby

Primo N. said:


>


..


----------



## tm1

Gatsby skończ codziennie wrzucać te foty...
Jak wrzucał Docent raz na jakiś czas było dobrze...


----------



## Gatsby

^^wrzuć coś to pogadamy.

a zdjęcia lotnicze budowy największej hali w PL to taka codzienność, że nic tylko odczekać 2 miesiące:|


----------



## Poul_

tm1 said:


> Gatsby skończ codziennie wrzucać te foty...
> Jak wrzucał Docent raz na jakiś czas było dobrze...


nie podoba się to nie oglądaj, pierwszy raz widzę żeby komuś foty na SSC przeszkadzały.


----------



## olos88

fotki są świetne, czekam na więcej 

W ogóle, to nie rozumiem w czym problem :weird:


----------



## Svercer

huuuge


----------



## ajax56

tm1 said:


> Gatsby skończ codziennie wrzucać te foty...
> Jak wrzucał Docent raz na jakiś czas było dobrze...


pierwsze słysze by ktoś narzekał na zbyt częste fotorelacje :nuts:


----------



## Deo

^^ English...


----------



## panthiocodin

ajax56 said:


> pierwsze słysze by ktoś narzekał na zbyt częste fotorelacje :nuts:


I have already meet couple of people complaining about such a things like to big number of photos or posting them to often - it is just ridiculous! By the way - great job mate!


----------



## West12Rangers

panthiocodin said:


> I have already meet couple of people complaining about such a things like to big number of photos or posting them to often - it is just ridiculous! By the way - great job mate!



its not ridiculous,this is an international forum,


----------



## harpun

Dzięki *Gatsby* wrzucaj nie krępuj się..


----------



## DimitriB

Any news about the olympic swimming pool near to the "Stadion Narodowy"?


----------



## Gatsby

^^Nope...



harpun said:


> Dzięki *Gatsby* wrzucaj nie krępuj się..


English!


----------



## michał_

DimitriB said:


> Any news about the olympic swimming pool near to the "Stadion Narodowy"?


Nothing at this time, it's still only an option and with constant criticism over the stadium's financials it's not likely to be built soon, new operator first needs to get the venue out of the red and a commercial addition to the stadium is more probable to happen.


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Progress on the Białystok new stadium façade:



Thanks to user martm

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=100931947&postcount=3936


----------



## lukaszek89

DimitriB said:


> Any news about the olympic swimming pool near to the "Stadion Narodowy"?






















There was also 20k Arena planned next to the stadium- but it's melody of the future for now... (localisation is also not known)


----------



## Ranma Saotome

Białystok, March 16:













Thanks to user es12077

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=101301335&postcount=3962


----------



## Gatsby

*Krakow Arena*





























http://www.awbud-zelbet.pl/realizacje.html


----------



## Aquilani

*Kraków Arena*



wicked_krk said:


>


Autor zdjęć Janusz Widła


----------



## DocentX

*Zabrze* stadium










*Chorzow* stadium - still on hold










*Bielsko-Biala* stadium










*Bialystok* stadium










*Lublin* stadium


----------



## olvin

Białystok



Maciej Gilewski said:


> http://www.jagiellonia.pl/aktualnosci.php?a=12154


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Prośba do polskich forumowiczów wrzucających tutaj zdjęcia z innych wątków. Proszę, wrzucając aktualizacje stanu budowy wrzucajcie również wizualizację obiektu (tak, jak to robiłem na poprzedniej stronie). Trzymajmy się jakiegoś porządku


----------



## Deo

*13 of 16 polish T-Mobile Ekstraklasa 2013/14 stadiums*


----------



## Kfiatek

del


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium in Lublin



stelo said:


>





Mustang 72 said:


> 4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Budowa pnie się do góry :cheers:


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Toruń Arena (cap. ~ 6 000)





















Morpheius said:


>


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Białystok Stadium (cap. 22 400)





















es12077 said:


> Całość: https://picasaweb.google.com/es12077/20130624?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium in Lublin










Great photos by Konstruktor (here and here)



Konstruktor said:


> *4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Trybuna południowa VIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Konstruktor said:


> *7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Konstruktor said:


> *28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 29.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DocentX

*Krakow arena*





































*Gliwice arena*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

I hope Poland gets the 2017 FIFA U20 World Cup. Are there any other bids currently in place, using Poland's stadiums? Maybe some youth EUROs? Also, the National Stadium in Warsaw should get a Europa League final asap. Maybe a H-Cup final too? Not sure how rugby operates.


----------



## pasior

alexandru.mircea said:


> Also, the National Stadium in Warsaw should get a Europa League final asap.


There is one in Warsaw in 2015


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Oh wow, how could I forget about that. icard:


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium in Tychy (complete in 2015)
















































more photos: http://gkstychy.info/stadion/167,aktualnosci/5697,kolejne_zdjecia_z_budowy_stadionu/


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium in Białystok


















































































http://jagiellonia.net/index.php?co=galeria_szczegoly&id=1121


----------



## michał_

> *Poland: First phase of Bialystok new stadium finally delivered
> 
> Two stands that were due for completion in February and then late June are finally finished. Once all delivery procedures are done, contractor should begin demolition of remaining stands and rebuilding them to match the new ones.*
> 
> Started in mid-2010, reconstruction of Bialystok’s municipal stadium has been marred with problems. First the French contractor Eiffage had their contract terminated due to delays and flaws on site.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then a joint venture of OHL (Spain) and Hydrobudowa (Poland) was to take over in 2012, when suddenly the latter company collapsed and went bust. This caused some logistical problems for OHL, who decided to work on the project themselves.
> 
> Jagiellonia Bialystok stadiumFirst two stands of the stadium (phase 1, signaled red in the rendering) were due for delivery in late February this year, but after the trouble with Hydrobudowa’s insolvency the Bialystok municipality agreed to prolong the contract, awaiting delivery by July 1.
> 
> When that didn’t happen, fines began growing on OHL, who only today declared the stadium ready for use. Now the new part of the ground requires safety evaluation and should the procedures go as expected, it may take first fans in late August, when local Ekstraklasa team Jagiellonia are to play their home opener of the season. The club previously managed to change their fixtures with the league governing body to play first four matchdays away.
> 
> When Jagiellonia move to the new stands, phase two is set to begin with demolition of the old stadium’s remaining part. Initially planned for 2014, the complete reconstruction may not end by 2015, when the new 22,500-seater will become the largest of north-eastern Podlachia region.


http://stadiumdb.com/news/2013/07/poland_first_phase_of_bialystok_new_stadium_finally_delivered


----------



## vitacit

can anybody explain me why lublin needs two big stadiums, especially when motor lublin plays in the third league and dialog arena is rarely sold out (if ever...). please, it's no offense from my side, i'm just wondering.


----------



## Cyganie

vitacit said:


> can anybody explain me why lublin needs two big stadiums, especially when motor lublin plays in the third league and dialog arena is rarely sold out (if ever...). please, it's no offense from my side, i'm just wondering.


Lubin (Dialog Arena, Zaglebie) and Lublin (new stadium, Motor) are two different cities!



alexandru.mircea said:


> I hope Poland gets the 2017 FIFA U20 World Cup. *Are there any other bids currently in place, using Poland's stadiums?* Maybe some youth EUROs?


^^


> Scotland are among seven countries interested in hosting the 2017 UEFA Women's European Championships.
> 
> The other interested nations are Austria, France, Israel, the Netherlands, *Poland *and Switzerland.


http://www.insidethegames.biz/sport...countries-interested-in-bidding-for-euro-2017


----------



## vitacit

oh, what a shame on me !!! terrific mistake from me... how could i be so wrong. 



Cyganie said:


> Lubin (Dialog Arena, Zaglebie) and Lublin (new stadium, Motor) are two different cities!
> 
> 
> ^^
> 
> http://www.insidethegames.biz/sport...countries-interested-in-bidding-for-euro-2017


----------



## michał_

vitacit said:


> oh, what a shame on me !!! terrific mistake from me... how could i be so wrong.


Don't worry, many Poles also make that mistake and you'd think they'd distinguish the largest eastern city of 400,000 (Lublin) from a roughly 8 times smaller industrial town in the west (Lubin)...

By the way Cyganie - it's not Dialog Arena any more, the naming deal ended last year.


----------



## vitacit

it's stilla shame as i am from slovakia, i know poland very well, i'm there very often, i studied there for a year, i speak polish... nah)))

anyhow:what about the proposed stadium in rzeszow ? some time ago there were rumours about stadium for som 30.000 people. any news ? 



michał_;105626103 said:


> Don't worry, many Poles also make that mistake and you'd think they'd distinguish the largest eastern city of 400,000 (Lublin) from a roughly 8 times smaller industrial town in the west (Lubin)...
> 
> By the way Cyganie - it's not Dialog Arena any more, the naming deal ended last year.


----------



## michał_

vitacit said:


> anyhow:what about the proposed stadium in rzeszow ? some time ago there were rumours about stadium for som 30.000 people. any news ?


If you mean the football/speedway stadium for Stal, the first stand is already built with 4,716 seats, but the city doesn't have money for further phases now. They are hoping to restart it next year, though. Still, the capacity of this one would be just over 20,000.


----------



## DocentX

Deo said:


>


^^ some of the stadiums :

*Legia Warsaw *


















































































*Lech Poznań*


















































































*Śląsk Wrocław*


















































































*Lechia Gdańsk*



























































































*Wisła Kraków*


----------



## Poul_

^^:cheers::cheers::cheers:

And the best photo of Legia WARSAW stadium ever:









:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## markfos

Nice, I am from Tricity so it may sound as local patriotism but I find PGE Arena the most beautiful stadium in Poland.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium in Lublin












marti:) said:


> Też coś dorzucę od siebie. Ogólny stan budowy chyba z 22 lipca 2013r.





marti:) said:


> Jeszcze jedno, trochę większe bo widzę że na tych za mało widać, taka drobnica.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i powiększenie


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium in Białystok


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Arena in Lubin





















r9999 said:


> Fejsowo:


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Arena in Toruń





















Morpheius said:


> Świeże zdjęcia od Toruńskiej Infrastruktury Sportowej:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Źródło


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium in Bielsko-Biała












mogu said:


> kilka fotek na gorąco (godzina 12.05):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> najwyższy rząd krzesełek na górnym poziomie jest montowany na stalowych stelażach.





kolina1 said:


> jak zwykle widok na nasze góry i trybunę północną
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> szyny z instalacją elektryczną pod oświetlenie głośniki itp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rzut okiem na tyły trybuny płn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i tutaj bonus widok z balkonu trybuny południowej na płn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> widok z balkonu trybuny południowej na wschód
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> krzesełka wygodne, kolor tonuje się z ciemnej pomarańczy w zółty. Może mieć to ciekawy efekt


----------



## olvin

Białystok stadium open.


















































































www.jagiellonia.net


----------



## DocentX

*Krakow* Arena





































*Gornik Zabrze* stadium


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium in Bielsko-Biała












ufonut said:


> Zdjecia Gorpola (www.gorpol.pl)


----------



## Gadiri

Poul_ said:


> ^^:cheers::cheers::cheers:
> 
> And the best photo of Legia WARSAW stadium ever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


There is a mini-football stadium in the backround with written LEGIA on stands ?


----------



## smolki

Gadiri said:


> There is a mini-football stadium in the backround with written LEGIA on stands ?


NO, it is tennis court


----------



## ufonut

*Zabrze*



martin28mdm said:


> i reszta :banana:


----------



## panthiocodin

zabrze stadium looks pretty incredible, awesome stuff


----------



## martin28mdm

https://plus.google.com/photos/115074601482046246406/albums/5921001740632136273?banner=pwa

:cheers:


----------



## Victor333

I really don t like the Zabre stadium,it has too many exits on the 1 tier and it looks odd.Ekstrklasa has a lot of potential now with the infrastructure done,but if the league hasen t got a team or two with money that will invest in really good players it will be very hard to get up there next to the top 10 European leagues


----------



## harpun

*..141**..KRAKÓW ARENA**..OPEN DAY*








*142*








*143*








*144*








*145*


----------



## harpun

*146*








*147*








*148*








*149*








*150*


----------



## harpun

*151*








*152*








*153*








*154*








*155*


----------



## harpun

*156*








*157*








*158*








*159*








*160*


----------



## harpun

*161*








*162*








*163*








*164*








*165*








*166*








*167*








*168*








*169*








*170*


----------



## harpun

*171*








*172*








*173*








*174*








*175*








*176*








*177*








*178.* *29.03.2014.* *THE END.*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Wow, great stuff!


----------



## Victor333

Are those metro entries? it will be nice to have such a nice view coming out the subway and looking straight at such a building


----------



## MaTTiC

Subway in Kraków*? Not in this century 

* - and so many other cities in Poland


----------



## JanVL

Krakow will hold a referendum on 25 May about the Winter Olympics, and one of the other 2 questions is: 'Do you want a metro in Krakow?'

Wroclaw is also thinking about a metro.


----------



## Victor333

I would vote yes to both -)


----------



## panthiocodin

from thinking to making is a hell of a long way lads


----------



## Gombos

geographically near Germany and Scandinavia, so you can do even much better. super, Poles!


----------



## Strzala

*New Municipial Stadium in Lublin (under construction), capacity 15 500:*




> www.facebook.com/pages/Wydział-Funduszy-Europejskich-Urzędu-Miasta-Lublin/538659386178601?fref=photo





gargus said:


> mimo silnego wiatru i nienajlepszego oswietlenia udalo sie dzisiaj polatac w okolicy stadionu - oto efekt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * filmik jest HD - dajcie mu jeszcze 5 min




Thread


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

Okay! Krakow Arena looking greater day by day! Anyone could tell me, what is the approx. total cost of the building? Thx!


----------



## Strzala

Sisimoto the HUN said:


> Okay! Krakow Arena looking greater day by day! Anyone could tell me, what is the approx. total cost of the building? Thx!


A will be arguing.

It was to be like this:










And will be like this:












harpun said:


> *159*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *160*


Nothing special will change from outside view 

Total cost of Kraków Arena will be about 125 millions €


----------



## Strzala

*Lublin: Olympic-size swimming pool [stands capacity for 2500 audience ], with ice hall :*



> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.529699663759243.1073741834.170211486374731&type=1


Under construction photos from January 2014:



marti:) said:


> To ja od siebie zapodaje plan ogólny na teren budowy. Mniej więcej widać rozkład budynków. :nuts:



And aerial film from 13th April 2014:





https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=-p5CTNOHiVQ

From 2:44 You can see municipial stadium posted earlier by me .


----------



## Sisimoto the HUN

Strzala said:


> A will be arguing.
> 
> It was to be like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And will be like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing special will change from outside view
> 
> Total cost of Kraków Arena will be about 125 millions €


What? No cover on the frame!? For real? What is the reason? Trying to save some money or what?


----------



## wojtek354

money








Photo by harpun


----------



## Strzala

Sisimoto the HUN said:


> What? No cover on the frame!? For real? What is the reason? Trying to save some money or what?


Yep, for real. 
Reason? In my opinion to many people want to come into fortune with this investment. Kraków municipial goverment now claims, that Arena with it's outside openwork construction will be a landmark similar to Eiffel Tower :doh:


----------



## harpun

*..146* *..12.05.2014*








147








148








149








150


----------



## harpun

*K O M U N I K A C J A* poziom +2 strona południowo - zachodnia








*R E S T A U R C J A* Poziom +2 - Strona południowa Miejsce konferencji Prasowej..








158








159








160


----------



## harpun

166








167








168








169








170


----------



## harpun

*246*








*247*








*248*








*249*








*250.* *12.05.2014.*








*12.05.2014.*


----------



## harpun

AdrianSuvalkai said:


> Stadium in Bielsko-Biała


^^Tak maja wyglądać posty?? Proszę sobie przypomnieć co Pan wrzucił, tyle z mojej strony (post 1891, strona 95)


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

^^ Tak, myślę że wizualizacja i kilka (ewentualnie kilkanaście) zdjęć poglądowych to dobry schemat.

del


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium in Tychy






















































































































more pics: http://gkstychy.info/stadion/172,galeria_zdjec/1137,stan_inwestycji_na_dzien_22_maja_2014/


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium in Bielsko-Biała


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

del


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium in Białystok (photos by *es12077*)



























































































more: https://plus.google.com/photos/112069304650743956258/albums/6016616437555706529?banner=pwa


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

*Arena in Gliwice*


----------



## ufonut

Bialystok again.



es12077 said:


> Trzy ujęcia panoramiczne z wysokości dźwigu.
> 
> 26. i 27.05.2014, godz. 10.55-11.10 i 08.00-14.10:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trochę więcej źródłowych fotografii niedługo powinno ukazać się tu: http://stadion.jagiellonia.net/


----------



## MonteChristo

Krakow Arena


----------



## MonteChristo

Lublin, Stadion Miejski


















































































source: Kurier Lubelski


----------



## thompsongda

Sooo many things U/C...


----------



## MonteChristo

Legia


----------



## alexandru.mircea

thompsongda said:


> Sooo many things U/C...


And the quality, too! Amazing, indeed.


----------



## ~Omri~

MonteChristo said:


> Legia


Which team is symbolized by the man below Ruch Chorzów man (red-white colors and Hebrew letters)?


----------



## FLAMES

Widzew Łódź (red-white-red)


----------



## ~Omri~

And why are the Hebrew letters? Any relation with the Jewish community?


----------



## MaTTiC

Beacause of popular wordplay I think. It`ll be difficult to explain this in english. 

"Widzew" rhymes with a neologism create from "widzew" and "żyd = (eng. jew)". This is part of a silly game beetween Widzews and ŁKSs fans. In some societies, calling someone "you Jew" it is treated as an insult :/


----------



## ~Omri~

Thanks for the explanation. I'm "glad" to know that


----------



## Lankosher

omrivol said:


> Thanks for the explanation. I'm "glad" to know that


Well, nothing to be proud of..

http://www.thenews.pl/1/9/Artykul/127766,Outrage-after-3-throws-at-a-Jew-football-fan-game


----------



## DocentX

Krakow arena



harpun said:


> *31.05.2014 SOBOTA* 14:00 - 14:07
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5*





Paweł J.;114469917 said:


> Proszę bardzo


Gliwice arena



avangarde87 said:


>


Lubin arena












mardro2710 said:


>


Bielsko-Biała stadium



Filipbb said:


> Dwie fotki z meczu (27.05.2014)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To moja pierwsza panorama także przepraszam za jakość.


Tychy stadium


----------



## rakim

Toruń:


----------



## polskaforever

So is that it in regards to LED lighting on the elevation or will it continue all the way around?


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

New photos from Białystok (pics by *es12077* https://plus.google.com/photos/112069304650743956258/albums/6024429832118052353?banner=pwa)


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium in Bielsko-Biała (pics by *Filipbb* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=498487&page=99)


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Arena in Zgorzelec










PGE Turów Zgorzelec is a new Champion of Poland in basketball (2013/2014)










New pictures from construction


----------



## Bartek Suchy

polskaforever said:


> So is that it in regards to LED lighting on the elevation or will it continue all the way around?


All way around but with lower resolution. Pic from latest tests:










Picture by @kasiyoni


----------



## Strzala

Lublin Municipial Stadium - aerial video:



gargus said:


>


----------



## masterpaul

Is karkow's Arena's LCD facade completely up? Is that it? Its gonna be all over the transparent bit?


----------



## Marbur66

masterpaul said:


> Is karkow's Arena's LCD facade completely up? Is that it? Its gonna be all over the transparent bit?


It looks underwhelming, TBH. It looked promising in the renders, and could have turned out beautiful if they had done it better.


----------



## DocentX

*Krakow arena*



fjtk_ said:


>





harpun said:


> 51
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 53





harpun said:


> 54
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 56
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 57





harpun said:


> *58*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *59*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *60.* *12.06.2014.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *12.06.2014.*





kasiyoni said:


> To ja jeszcze dodam swoje dwa szczały z godziny 19.


----------



## MonteChristo

World League: Poland 3:1 Brazil








photos by

Pawel J


















and Avianka


----------



## JanVL

^^


----------



## Strzala

*Lublin:
*
1.Stadium



Ju-ram51 said:


>


2. Olympic swimming pool:



> http://www.dziennikwschodni.pl/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20140620/LUBLIN/140629971





Ju-ram51 said:


> Dwie fotki z wczorajszego spaceru:
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Stadium in Bielsko-Biała


----------



## Strzala

*Light tests on Lublin stadium:*



> http://www.kurierlubelski.pl/artyku...inie-jest-juz-prawie-gotowy-zdjecia,id,t.html


----------



## Strzala

Lublin stadium inside works :



> Training pitch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More:
> 
> http://lublin.gazeta.pl/lublin/56,3...awie_gotowy__Wyglada_swietnie___ZDJECIA_.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dziennikwschodni.pl/apps...0630/LUBLIN/140639997&sectioncat=photostory23


----------



## JanVL

A nice picture of the National Stadium in Warsaw


----------



## Fazzi

Bialystok City Stadium:


----------



## Strzala

Today wooden roof girders mounting on *olympic swimming- pool in Lublin:*












Roll >>-------------------------------->










Przewiń >>-------------------------------->









Roll >>-------------------------------->









Roll >>-------------------------------->


----------



## schlesier

*Lublin*


Michu25 said:


> Zdjęcie stadionu z wczorajszego lotu Antalia-Lublin.
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Strzala

Finished construction of Arena Lublin:




> https://www.facebook.com/Lublin.zdjecia.lotnicze.architektury?fref=photo


Olympic swimming pool:



Solicitor said:


> 11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## Strzala

Few more shots from Arena Lublin:



marti:) said:


> Kolega mnie wyprzedził to ja uzupełnie  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Na dzisiaj tyle ale pewnie jeszcze pojawią się nowe zdjęcia gdzieś we wrześniu pewnie.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ absolutely gorgeous


----------



## RMB2007

alexandru.mircea said:


> ^ absolutely gorgeous


For real? Looks 'oh so bland'.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^ When dealing with examples from developing places such as Eastern Europe, I can but treat them according to the context. To see this kind of stuff back home is extraordinary; where I come from such a stadium would look like a UFO, it would be truly awe-inspiring. In Romania there are only three decent new stadiums, way behind Poland. And of those the only one that rises to Polish levels of quality (IMO) is an athletics stadium, the one in Cluj. There is still a strong yearning in me for improvement in the quality of urban space and built in these parts of the world, and even seeing such progress at the neighbours' makes me happy. 

Judging as a privileged Westerner who relates to stadiums completely detached, only judging in a purely aesthetic basis, I would agree that this stadium doesn't have the design panache that makes stadiums such as the National in Warsaw or the Allianz Arena (exteriour) or Da Luz (interiour) masterpieces, but on the other hand it is not lacking in qualities, which I happen to like; for example I like grey as a colour in architecture (which is why I love Scotland, Yorkshire, Brittany etc.), I like linearity and rectangularity (which is why I like Bauhaus and others such), I like facades made of panels a bit detached from the building's body, and as for the interiour, I've yet to get bored of pixelated-gradient type of seating patterns (it may come, though) and so it happens that blue is my favourite colours. It's_ de gustibus_ of course, but I both find these impeccably done and happen to like them on a subjective level.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

The Pavlov reaction I seem to have for this stadium may, upon reflection, steem from the fact that this is probably how I'd love my team's stadium to look like. If my team would come back from administration and they would be gifted such a stadium, I could die happy. Currently the stadium looks like this: 










(larger here)


----------



## Strzala

As see: 



CroCop said:


>


----------



## Fazzi

Bialystok City Stadium, panoramic view 360:

http://www.stadion.bialystok.pl/panorama/2014-08-13/flash/tourweaver_project6.html

and some new photos:


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Kops! Wonderful.


----------



## JanVL

Real Madrid v Fiorentina in the National Stadium in Warsaw










https://www.facebook.com/warsawinsi...2584265440564/801885036510481/?type=1&theater


----------



## Strzala

Arena Lublin inside:



> www.facebook.com/pages/Wydział-Funduszy-Europejskich-Urzędu-Miasta-Lublin/538659386178601


----------



## Strzala

Olympic swimming pool in Lublin:






and access to Arena Lublin from main railway station:






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oL6j5e6Qpf8


----------



## Madmat

^^ można pozazdrościć i pogratulować Lublinowi pięknych obiektów. ciekawe czy są też plany, by wskrzesić drużynę piłkarską a'la ta z lat dawnej świetności. obawiam się, że dopóki Motor będzie toczył zacięte pojedynki z Włóczanką Wólka Pełkińska dopóty na tej arenie będą puchy...


----------



## SRC_100

^^
English only!


----------



## Madmat

^^ sure. I envy and I congratulate Lublin great objects. I wonder if there are plans to rebuild their football club like years before. I'm afraid that as long as there Motor shall be struggling with Wólczanka Wólka Pełkińska as long in this arena will be empty bleachers...


----------



## misiek9300

Gliwice - "Podium" Arena 



konik93 said:


>


----------



## Strzala

Marbur66 said:


> Bialystok's new stadium looks fantastic. :cheers:


I wish it's illuminated from outside


----------



## Marbur66

Strzala said:


> I wish it's illuminated from outside


I agree. It would look great, especially with the style of the outside pillars/roof supports.


----------



## Fazzi

Bialystok City Stadium, one more shot:










https://twitter.com/FotoPyK/status/523779450820112384


----------



## StadiumsPL

TYCHY's football stadium with capacity of more than 15,000 is also getting finished off:

elevation:
















and inside:


----------



## Strzala

Lublin derby: Motor Lublin - Lublinianka (1:1)



Konstruktor said:


> Arena Lublin by FotoRadarMM, on Flickr
> 
> Lublin Arena by FotoRadarMM, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Arena Lublin by FotoRadarMM, on Flickr


----------



## Fazzi

Bialystok City Stadium, once more :










https://www.facebook.com/Jagielloni...0530881321609/772829682758389/?type=1&theater


----------



## Fazzi

Bialystok City Stadium, and official opening match Jagiellonia - Pogon:


----------



## StadiumsPL

Here is the new football stadium project in Lodz (Team= Widzew Lodz)




































http://www.lodz.sport.pl/sport-lodz...adal_stadion_dla_Widzewa__Poznaj_kolejne.html

According to news, they should start to build it at the end of January/February.


----------



## StadiumsPL

^^ capacity of about 18.000
Pircie: 326,520euros (price still need to be up to date)
According to news: it should be ready by end of 2016... but you how the deadlines work


----------



## Svercer

StadiumsPL said:


> ^^ capacity of about 18.000
> Pircie: 326,520euros (price still need to be up to date)
> According to news: it should be ready by end of 2016... but you how the deadlines work


What? The cost is estimated around 140mln zlotys, which is around 35mln euros.


----------



## Marbur66

Yeah, there is no way they're building _that_ for 326 thousand Euros. :lol:


----------



## dexter2

Better renders:



IceMen said:


> To jeszcze raz wizki tylko tym razem w super jakości
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lodz.sport.pl/sport-lodz...wym_stadionie_na_Widzewie__18018_miejsc_.html


----------



## StadiumsPL

StadiumsPL said:


> ^^ capacity of about 18.000
> Pircie: 326,520euros (price still need to be up to date)
> According to news: it should be ready by end of 2016... but you how the deadlines work


o! stupid mistake, it meant to say 36milions..No clue how did that happend..


----------



## panthiocodin

To be fair widzew stadium looks pretty crap comparing to what they build around Poland. Feel bit disappointed


----------



## StadiumsPL

^^ Well, for this price it is almost fine..
However, it is not for the Polish ''premier league'' (ekstraklasa) the best Polish football league. So far it is for 2nd/3rd league level. 
I agree it is not perfect, but it should be enough, If you can google how does the stadum looks like NOW.


----------



## Sor Capanna

Fazzi said:


> Bialystok City Stadium, once more :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Jagielloni...0530881321609/772829682758389/?type=1&theater


This stadium is very big and I really like it.


----------



## pikur

^^ Yeah, me too. Well done Białystok. :cheers:


----------



## trmather

Current stadium infrastructure in Poland is absolutely fantastic now.

Hope the league as a whole can kick on and improve quality and rankings.


----------



## StadiumsPL

^^ HOPE, good word you used there.. If they will continue to sell young best players away, not much will change.


----------



## martin28mdm

Gornik Zabrze Stadium



















and now, with the highest quality lights in Poland 2500 lx 250 HZ









:cheers:


----------



## StadiumsPL

Very long way to go, but it will be one of the best Football stadiums in Poland. ^^


----------



## StadiumsPL

One more very interesting football stadium, in Bielsko-Biala, with capacity of about 15k:
Almost finished:
1:









2:









3.









4.









5.









6.


----------



## Marbur66

^^

Looks like a great facility for a relatively small club. :cheers:


----------



## trmather

StadiumsPL said:


> ^^ HOPE, good word you used there.. If they will continue to sell young best players away, not much will change.


Well the best young players get sold because the clubs need money and the players have ambitions above the level of the clubs they're at.

Newer, bigger, better equipped stadiums will mean more revenue from ticket sales and corporate sales which means more money for the clubs to sign better players and keep the best ones they have so the entire league benefits.

It'll take time but you've got the basis to improve with these wonderful stadiums at least.


----------



## StadiumsPL

^^ I hope that you are right, and the thigs will change, but honestly I watch Polish league and the attendence on new build stadiums sadly not improves... 5k on 10k stadium, etc... 
Well I hope to see more Polish teams in Europa and Champions league, as almost every Polish team has a great stadium to play on.


----------



## Fazzi

Meanwhile, yesterday in Bialystok :










https://www.facebook.com/PatrykBrul...2520127870641/632722836850370/?type=1&theater


----------



## likasz

^^^ attendace?


----------



## Sponsor

12 307


----------



## Strzala

New hall for Zagłębie Lubin handball teams (man and women) and Cuprum Lubin volleyball team:













































>





> http://www.lubin.pl/aktualnosci,31618,hala_zaswiecila_w_nocy.html


----------



## misiek9300

*Górnik Zabrze Stadium
*


martin28mdm said:


>


----------



## panthiocodin

New stands just look huge comparising to the old main one! Awesome stadium is going to be!


----------



## misiek9300

*1.Gliwice - Podium Arena*


avangarde87 said:


>



*2. Zgorzelec - PGE Turów Arena*


tuzgc said:


>





DragisA80 said:


>


----------



## Strzala

Arena Lublin -illumination for World Diabetes Day:




> https://www.facebook.com/ArenaLubli...055/1520450434876477/?type=1&relevant_count=1





> http://www.lublin112.pl/swiatowy-dz...na-lublin-rozswietlila-sie-niebiesko-zdjecia/


----------



## JanVL

One can't get enough of the National Stadium in Warsaw 










https://www.facebook.com/CrazyCopter/photos_stream


----------



## Strzala

Lublin - olympic swimming-pool:



Ju-ram51 said:


> Przechodząc dzisiaj, zobaczyłem front tej budowli:


----------



## JanVL

*Białystok stadion old & new*



zylek said:


> Dla odświeżenia tematu wstawiam ciekawe porównanie starego obiektu z tym nowym:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fot z FB profilu Stadion Miejski w Białymstoku.*


..


----------



## misiek9300

*Tychy Sadium
*


baraka33 said:


>


----------



## DjSzuli

MotoArena Toruń - Speedway Stadium 
15 500


----------



## JanVL

National Stadium for ice skating


----------



## misiek9300

Gliwice Arena


michasa120 said:


>


----------



## Strzala

Two more photos of Arena Lublin:


----------



## Marbur66

Looks great! :cheers:


----------



## Strzala

New hall in Toruń, capacity 5192:



> http://nowa.hala-torun.pl/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/HALA_SPORTOWA_TORUN_6139_Marek-Czarnecki_L.jpg





> http://www.tommex.pl/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Hala-Torun-6.jpg


----------



## delija90

The entire lower tier should be retractable so the spectators can be closer to the basketball court. Other than that, great arena.


----------



## MonteChristo

Nice arena Torun!


----------



## stavros.a

Amazing....


----------



## baraka33

Fantastic arena in Torun!


----------



## Fazzi

Bialystok City Stadium:










https://www.facebook.com/Jagielloni...9/837613282946695/?type=1&fref=nf&pnref=story


----------



## MarcioHSG

omg, Poland has good future ahead, excellent arenas, good country, economy growing, in the future Ekstraklasa will be top 10 in Europe


----------



## Stadionwelt_Heeg

Great Arena


----------



## misiek9300

Gliwice Arena


avangarde87 said:


>


----------



## Strzala

Lublin olympic swimming-pool & ice hall:


----------



## Strzala

And few more romantic 



seba65536 said:


> P1110190 by ajuc00, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1110192 by ajuc00, on Flickr
> 
> 
> P1110196 by ajuc00, on Flickr


----------



## Poul_

Fazzi said:


> Bialystok City Stadium:


for me this is one of the best looking stadium in Poland, :cheers: right behind National Stadium in Warsaw and PGE Arena in Gdańsk


----------



## misiek9300

Gliwice Arena


avangarde87 said:


> Jak zawsze* kozak* tym razem zdjęcia pana krzemińskiego przeklejam :


----------



## misiek9300

Tychy Stadium


----------



## misiek9300

Finally something starts to happen at the Silesian Stadium 


LEINADXXV said:


>





LEINADXXV said:


>


----------



## JanVL

Bielsko-Biała



mogu said:


> Jeszcze trzy zdjęcia ze strony gorpol.pl :


----------



## campineiro1

Very nice!!


----------



## thompsongda

Tychy :cheers:, Bielsko-Biała hno:


----------



## misiek9300

Tychy 


Adax said:


>





Adax said:


>


----------



## alexandru.mircea

lovely!


----------



## Strzala

Arena Lublin and new access to stadium under construction:



> http://www.kurierlubelski.pl/artyku...em-aw149-nad-lublinem-wideo-zdjecia,id,t.html


----------



## misiek9300

New speedway stadium in Łódź, start of construction in this year 



pawel123 said:


> http://www.lodz.sport.pl/sport-lodz...wizualizacje_stadionu_zuzlowego_dla_Orla.html


----------



## dexter2

Also Łódź,

ŁKS Stadium:





































Pic taken from Atlas Arena:












RTS Widzew Stadium:


















by gargul


Academic Sports Centre (with Olympic pool):















































All U/C.


----------



## JanVL

Final of the Europa League which took place in Warsaw this evening










https://www.facebook.com/uefaeuropa...7418054992096/944454395621787/?type=1&theater


----------



## misiek9300

Gliwice Arena


lukas2401 said:


>


----------



## hitmanhart

I'm intrigued about the extensive stadium building programme in Poland. Are stadiums being financed purely by national and state governments or is it a combination of private and public monies? 

The transformation to polish sporting infrastructure is remarkable but will there be an improvement in results for polish football clubs and other sporting institutions in a European and world level?


----------



## Svercer

hitmanhart said:


> I'm intrigued about the extensive stadium building programme in Poland. Are stadiums being financed purely by national and state governments or is it a combination of private and public monies?


Unfortunately its mostly financed by local authorities, sometimes subsidized by the government or european union.



hitmanhart said:


> The transformation to polish sporting infrastructure is remarkable but will there be an improvement in results for polish football clubs and other sporting institutions in a European and world level?


We will see. But we have to remember that the infrustructre doesn't participate, but sportsmen do. It can only help you in becoming better, but won't do the whole job.

I think bigger influence on the future of Polish sport might have the "Orlik" project.

It's a project of buliding at least one modern playground in every borough in Poland (2479) and it's completed. It was completely financed by Polish govermnment and I think we can all say that it was successfull, because they are commonly used by children in the morning/afternoon and by adults in the late hours 

There are some examples:


----------



## JanVL

*Lech Poznan champion of Poland 2015*



















https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10153044000902893.1073741981.376101312892&type=1


----------



## thompsongda

All 3 stadiums in Łódź looks terrible............


----------



## Gombos

well done, Poland!


----------



## KamZolt

*Football stadium in Tychy.* 
Pictures from June 2015


























pictures from Modernizacja Stadionu Miejskiego w Tychach on FB
https://www.facebook.com/modernizacjastadionumiejskiegowtychach/photos_stream?ref=page_internal​


----------



## misiek9300

*Chorzów - Silesian Stadium*



















Bobson said:


>





Bobson said:


>


----------



## misiek9300

*Tychy*


maks_t said:


> więcej : https://www.facebook.com/tyskiflesz/photos/pb.604510692908868.-2207520000.1434615866./1127255907301008/?type=1&theater


----------



## misiek9300

Chorzów - Silesian Stadium :banana:


>


https://www.facebook.com/slaskie/posts/939633502741565


----------



## thompsongda

^^ ROFL


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Construction of stadium in Bielsko Biała is coming to an end.


----------



## Strzala

Lublin olympic-size swimming-pool:



> Video in link:
> http://www.dziennikwschodni.pl/lubl...-basenow-otwarcie-jesienia-zdjecia-wideo.html





> The swimming pool complex will be divided in 3 parts. The first part will hold leisure pools with a spherical structure, slides and utility rooms in the swimming pool basement. This part is next to the building of the old swimming pool. The second one consists in a new 50 meter long pool with sitting stands for 2100 people and leisure pools. The third part has a ticket office, main dressing rooms, saunas, spa and rehabilitation area, winter garden, fitness room, VIP area with an exit to the sitting stands, rooms for commentators with an entrance to the sitting stands, dressing rooms and skates rental for the adjacent indoor ice rink facility.
> 
> The Olympic Swimming Pool will be one of the most modern pool facilities in Poland. Its moveable bottom will enable a better use of the pool. It will be possible to set various depths in one pool. Swimming teams will have separate dressing rooms. Thanks to that, the leisure and sports swimming pools, together with their back rooms, will be able to function independently. The square that is located in front of the swimming pool facility can be used for outdoor events.
> 
> The swimming pool basin will have changeable depth of 2.5m to 3.9m. The basin will be equipped with a moveable dual sinkable platform, as well as a moveable dual bottom. Such devices enable various arrangements of the water space in the swimming pool.
> 
> The swimming pool is designed for high-rank international swimming competitions for short and long distances, water polo games and training sessions. The swimming pool will have different configurations.
> 1st version: 1 swimming pool (50m) with 10 lanes, the classical arrangement of 25x50
> 2nd version: 2 swimming pools (25m each) with 10 lanes, arrangement of 2x25x25
> 3rd version: 1 swimming pool (50m) with 5 lanes, 2 swimming pools (25m with 5 lanes each) with one part of the platform sunken
> 4th version: 1 swimming pool (50m) with 5 lanes, 1 swimming pool (25m) with 5 lanes and 1 swimming pool with 5 lanes, shallowed.
> The project of the indoor swimming pool facility is co-financed from the Fund for Development of Physical Culture of the Ministry of Sport and Tourism in the amount of PLN 36 million. The overall cost of the project is PLN 90 million. The City of Lublin is an investor as well.
> 
> 
> http://www.um.lublin.eu/en/index.php?t=200&id=48578


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Construction of *new stadium for ŁKS Łódź*. One of the best Polish clubs in history but relegated to IV league because of financial problems a few years ago.


----------



## tony_soprano

Any word on stadium's that will be used for the Euro U21 tournament in 2017?


----------



## Strzala

tony_soprano said:


> Any word on stadium's that will be used for the Euro U21 tournament in 2017?


There are two options to choice:

*1. *
Warszawa (probably Legia Warsaw stadium)
Bydgoszcz
Lublin
Gdynia
Kielce
Tychy

GROUP A: Gdynia & Bydgoszcz
GROUP B: Lublin & Warszawa
GROUP C: Kielce & Tychy

SEMI-FINALS: Lublin & Gdynia,

OPENING GAME & FINAL: Warszawa

*2.*
Warszawa
Łódź
Lublin
Kielce
Bełchatów 
Łęczna


----------



## DocentX

*Chorzow* stadium 



Bobson said:


>





mobilo said:


> Zdjęcia z dziś:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://goo.gl/photos/uHEx4YDDEYt7cGra6


Gornik Zabrze stadium in *Zabrze* :



martin28mdm said:


>





gpj70 said:


> Kilka dzisiejszych zdjęć zza płotu


*Tychy* stadium



maks_t said:


> zdziś :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> źródło: FB TS


*Gliwice* arena



MateuszBobola said:


> Zdjęcie z FB hali, jadą z pokryciem dachu :banana:


*Bielsko-Biala* stadium



mogu said:


> a na razie nowe zjęcia ze strony gorpol.pl http://www.gorpol.pl/?site=2&artykul=1058#powieksz :


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

Construction of new stadium for Widzew Łódź.


----------



## Dema Kowalenko

Sadly Widzew-as a club-has currenylt big problems...


----------



## Strzala

> *Shakhtar’s evening training session in Lublin (photo, video)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the second half of the day, the Pitmen held a training session at the* Arena Lublin*, which will host tomorrow, 4 July, the match versus Lechia Gdansk at 17:15, Ukrainian time, as part of the LOTTO Lubelskie Cup.
> 
> We bring you photo and video reports about the highlights of the session.
> 
> FC Shakhtar


 http://shakhtar.com/en/news/35806


----------



## harpun

*Kraków ARENA*


----------



## kurz.L

^^ A very nice arena and the picture itself.

Quick question: what's the functionality of the smaller 'discus' attached to Arena?


----------



## AdrianSuvalkai

New photos of construction of new stadium for Widzew Łódź.





















karol.ldz said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fotorelacja wstawiona automatycznie.


----------



## thompsongda

A few words of criticism...Stadiums and arena in Łódź terrible if you ask me. And arena in Kraków.,... no fasade? Wth...But of course other arenas looks really impressive - Lublin, Tychy, Zabrze etc.


----------



## JanVL

Torun motoarena










https://www.facebook.com/TheBestOfP....1436626950./1009223939096086/?type=3&theater


----------



## StadiumsPL

Meanwhile in Tychy..




[img=http://s16.postimg.org/k5hu7kje9/tychy.jpg]


----------



## StadiumsPL

Bielsko-Biala inside at night..


----------



## ben77

Lodz looks like an exact replica of every shit new english stadium thats been built, leicest, derby, boro, southampton, stoke the list goes on and on.. Suppose at least it will be cheap.


----------



## dexter2

Even the cheapest are too expensive... when it is financed by the city, not club that's gonna play on it.


----------



## Strzala

*It's official now : Euro U21 tournament 2017 cities:*

Warszawa
Kraków
Bydgoszcz
Lublin
Gdynia 
Kielce
Tychy

*Group I:*

Bydgoszcz, Gdynia

*Group II:*

Lublin, Kielce

*Group III*

Kraków, Tychy

*Opening match, one semi-final and final* - Warszawa


----------



## DocentX

kurz.L said:


> ^^ A very nice arena and the picture itself.


Krakow Arena at night :



Gatsby said:


>


----------



## Strzala

*Arena Lublin:*








...and whole area around with new accesses under construction, olympic-size swimming-pool [Aqua Lublin], Lublin fairs and main railway station:


----------



## StadiumsPL

Stadium in Tychy without plastic foil cover on seats:


image upload no size limit

Official opening match tomorrow.


----------



## alexandru.mircea

^nice!


----------



## Strzala

Today opened* Aqua Lublin* - olympic-size swimming pool & small aqua park:




> http://www.kurierlubelski.pl/artyku...-wyglada-zdjecia-wideo,15916079,id,t,zid.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video w linku:
> 
> http://www.dziennikwschodni.pl/lubl...arcie-aqua-lublin-przy-al-zygmuntowskich.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/MiastoLublin?pnref=story


----------



## Strzala

Few more: 



marti:) said:


> Zapowiedź zdjęć z Aqua Lublin. Na dniach wrzucę ogólne zdjęcia wnętrz i z zewnątrz budynku. Teraz na szybko kilka zdjęć na osłodę.
> 
> Ogólnie basen jest w porządku, część rekreacyjna mogła by być większa i rzeczywiście lepiej rozplanowana. Wydaje się że można było trochę powiększyć baseny w tej części kosztem ścieżek. Na początku można się pogubić w obiekcie ale daje radę.


----------



## JanVL

Poland will organise the world cup handball 2023

http://www.kielce.sport.pl/sport-ki...recznych-w-2023-roku-w-polsce.html#Czolka3Img


----------



## Hamster333

*Opening of Termalica Bruk-Bet Nieciecza Stadium* (capacity: 4660):











http://sport.interia.pl/klub-termal...ast-3-5-mandrysz-i-latal-po-meczu,nId,1925881


----------



## Poul_

^^ I would like to note that Nieciecza it's a village with population of 750 inhabitants


----------



## misiek9300

*Widzew Łódź Stadium*


gargul said:


>


----------



## bartas_cleber

the new stadium looks great


----------



## JanVL

Meanwhile in Warsaw



















https://www.facebook.com/Stadion.Narodowy/photos/pcb.975987035807993/975983762474987/?type=3&theater


----------



## StadiumsPL

Stadium ''Slaski'' progress: 

https://youtu.be/9tB95O-Ycw4


----------



## Strzala

^^


----------



## misiek9300

Chorzów - Silesian Stadium


WhiskeySix said:


>


Few years ago 



WhiskeySix said:


>


----------



## jugensas

Hello. How about 20,000 seats indoor arena in Warsaw?


----------



## thompsongda

jugensas said:


> Hello. How about 20,000 seats indoor arena in Warsaw?


Not in this century. BTW. About Chorzów arena... what a waste of money and time. They could just demolish it and build a brand new and modern stadium. Pretty similar situation we had in Kraków, with Wisła stadium...


----------



## Strzala

jugensas said:


> Hello. How about 20,000 seats indoor arena in Warsaw?


It should be ready at latest by 2021.


----------



## SRC_100

thompsongda said:


> Not in this century. BTW. About Chorzów arena... what a waste of money and time. They could just demolish it and build a brand new and modern stadium. Pretty similar situation we had in Kraków, with Wisła stadium...


Really? In Kraków there was built totally new staduim (in several stages), but ofcourse in the place of old one. I mean, nothing left of old stadium.



Strzala said:


> It should be ready at latest by 2021.


Source or untruth


----------



## DocentX

*Krakow*
































































*Wroclaw
*























































*Gdansk*




























*Katowice*


----------



## dinamo_zagreb

Krakow Arena looks amazing, but I noticed the same minus Arena Zagreb has - retractable stands at lower bowl seem to have hockey mode only - so those ridiculous "stands" had to be added to fill the gap for handball and basketball.


----------



## likasz

dinamo_zagreb said:


> Krakow Arena looks amazing, but I noticed the same minus Arena Zagreb has - retractable stands at lower bowl seem to have hockey mode only - so those ridiculous "stands" had to be added to fill the gap for handball and basketball.


First 2 rows are not good for hockey either - that's the biggest problem. Stands are too far from hockey rink and too low. Zagreb Arena seems to have a little smaller distance between stands and handball field or hockey rink.In my opinion stands need to be lifted (2m?) then you can add small stands without loosing seats behind temporary stands. PalaOlimpico in Turin is a good example. Distance between stands and hockey rink in Turin is quite big but first rows have a really good view.


----------



## dinamo_zagreb

likasz said:


> First 2 rows are not good for hockey either - that's the biggest problem. Stands are too far from hockey rink and too low. Zagreb Arena seems to have a little smaller distance between stands and handball field or hockey rink.In my opinion stands need to be lifted (2m?) then you can add small stands without loosing seats behind temporary stands. PalaOlimpico in Turin is a good example. Distance between stands and hockey rink in Turin is quite big but first rows have a really good view.


Yes, when closely looked, it really looks like it's floor is bigger than one in Zagreb - meaning it's to big for hockey too.

We had ice hockey in Zagreb, awesome, NHL-ish experience, we had handball, so-so, but we are used to it now as Zagreb plays there all the time in European competitions and during 2009 WC was jam-packed so the space between goal and back-stand was not so bih issue, we had basketball - dreadful. I thought Croats were the only ones that made this mistake with retractable seating.

Funny thing though - arena that was built in Zagreb was, at first, planned for Krakow, but it fell through and investor that built the one in Zagreb bought those plans and built it in Zagreb prior 2009 Handball World Championships. :lol:


----------



## likasz

dinamo_zagreb said:


> Yes, when closely looked, it really looks like it's floor is bigger than one in Zagreb - meaning it's to big for hockey too.
> 
> We had ice hockey in Zagreb, awesome, NHL-ish experience, we had handball, so-so, but we are used to it now as Zagreb plays there all the time in European competitions and during 2009 WC was jam-packed so the space between goal and back-stand was not so bih issue, we had basketball - dreadful. I thought Croats were the only ones that made this mistake with retractable seating.
> 
> Funny thing though - arena that was built in Zagreb was, at first, planned for Krakow, but it fell through and investor that built the one in Zagreb bought those plans and built it in Zagreb prior 2009 Handball World Championships. :lol:


I can't rationally explain why they did so in Krakow Arena. If they planned a distance between stands and (even) a hockey rink so they should seek solutions like PalaOlimpico, Turin. KA hosted even a tennis match (women's Fed Cup) but they didn't add any temporary things so at least 2 rows had an obstructed view. 


I wish it had 13k for sport but was better planned.


----------



## likasz

^^ for like 300 ppl per match? No, thanks.


----------



## Ulv

Charming training base in Arłamów:


----------



## ufonut

Lodz Stadion Miejski


----------



## Megaziom

Gliwice


----------



## pozinhossc

Sorry if already explained in the thread, but it's too long.

Have all these new stadia improved the average attendance in the league?


----------



## Strzala

pozinhossc said:


> Sorry if already explained in the thread, but it's too long.
> 
> Have all these new stadia improved the average attendance in the league?


Yep:


> http://weszlo.com/2014/10/03/raport-frekwencji-na-stadionach-polska-wciaga-nosem-europa-wschodnia/


----------



## NL-duketown

Great to see Poland have such great developments! I think they can take over Ukrain's place as European football gateway to Europe.


----------



## Strzala

*2017 UEFA U-21 European Championship stadiums and groups:*


----------



## Strzala

Project of new sports hall in Puławy, capacity 3350:



> http://www.dziennikwschodni.pl/pula...ach-juz-nam-jej-zazdroszcza,n,1000181653.html


----------



## tony_soprano

Strzala said:


> *2017 UEFA U-21 European Championship stadiums and groups:*


Looking forward to this, hoping to get to all the matches in Lublin. Will I need a karta kibica to buy tickets?


----------



## Strzala




----------



## JanVL

The NATO-summit is about to start in Warsaw tomorrow on the National Stadium


----------



## ufonut

Lodz (Widzew)


----------



## ufonut

Lodz (Widzew) again.


----------



## Dema Kowalenko

Some new projects:

Szczecin 22 500











Radom 15 500










Czestochowa 15 000










Olsztyn 12 000










Plock 12 000










Sosnowiec 12 000










Chorzow 12 000


----------



## Strzala

UEFA EURO U21 host cities and stadiums:


----------



## adeaide

*Lodz , Stadion Widzewa Łódź , 18,018*
































If you want to see a lot of Stadiums pictures , Please visit below URL.


cafe.daum.net/stade/Poland


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Strzala said:


> UEFA EURO U21 host cities and stadiums:


Lovely video!

Everything looks set up for an excellent tournament.


----------



## ufonut

Stadion Slaski


----------



## Slodi

ufonut said:


> Stadion Slaski


You couldn't have chosen more adequate stadium for your nickname :lol:


----------



## endrity

Will Slaski be something like a national stadium where the national team plays, or just the premier athletics stadium in the country?


----------



## salto_angel

^^ rather the second option. The National stadium for football most important games is in Warsaw now.


----------



## DocentX

'Silesia' stadium in Chorzow :












michael_siberia said:


>


Wroclaw - 'Olympic' stadium :



lulek89 said:


> ^^ Trzeba było poczekać na lepsze zdjęcia niz z komórki
> 
> 
> 
> Olympic Stadium by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Olympic Stadium by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Olympic Stadium by Maciek Lulko, on Flickr


----------



## misiek9300

Silesian Stadium



mark40 said:


>





michael_siberia said:


>


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sP4T9gX9pZQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Gombos

Poland is loaning money for stadiums? not from the government budget?


----------



## misiek9300

Gliwice Arena



avangarde87 said:


>





avangarde87 said:


>





avangarde87 said:


>


----------



## SRC_100

Gombos said:


> Poland is loaning money for stadiums? not from the government budget?


There are many sources of financig sport facilities, including central budget, regional and/or local budgets, as well as different kind of loans. Mostly there is no one source of financing for each facility, but combination of few different sources.


----------



## salto_angel

^^ EU money, National Lottery (Lotto), local initiatives, some minimal support from the business

As SRC_100 - in most cases it is a mixture of all.


----------



## misiek9300

Stadion Śląski [Silesian Stadium]











avangarde87 said:


> i pomniejszone zdjęcie kolegi... pomniejszyłęm bo rozwaliło mi monitor... robi wrażenie ! Śląski !





mark40 said:


>


----------



## misiek9300

16/06/2017 18:00 CET - first match of UEFA EURO U21 POLAND 2017  Sweden vs England in Kielce


----------



## misiek9300

Stadion Śląski (Silesian Stadium) in Chorzów


mark40 said:


>


----------



## DocentX

*Gliwice arena*



avangarde87 said:


> Hala widziana z Nowych Gliwic


----------



## SRC_100

^^
Some addition picture










More pictures from ground level and inside:

Source


----------



## Gadiri




----------



## DocentX

Silesia Stadium



MegTroner said:


>














maciek. said:


>


----------



## Andy-i

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Should put a bid in for the IAAF World Championships.


----------



## DocentX

Silesia Stadium :



HKSKuba said:


> Źródło: Kosmodron, Facebook
> Otoczenie też nabrało kształtów





martin28mdm said:


>





avangarde87 said:


> Żródło FB


Gliwice arena



avangarde87 said:


> Hala Gliwice - stan na koniec sierpnia 2017 r. foto - From the Sky - Robert Neumann


----------



## DocentX

Silesia Stadium



martin28mdm said:


>





captainboss said:


>


Gliwice arena



avangarde87 said:


>





Megaziom said:


> Tak oświetlili, fajnie widać z daleka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fot. From the Sky


----------



## SRC_100

The latest renders of new stadium of Pogoń Szczecin - _*Florian Krygier Stadium*_, cap.: 20,5k - project has been changed recently. The tender should be announced in July, but cobstruction is provided to start at the end of the 2018 year at soonest and complete at the end of 2020 or at begining of 2021 year.





































Sources:

http://stadiumdb.com/news/2018/04/poland_big_changes_in_stettin_stadium_design

http://stadiumdb.com/designs/pol/stadion_floriana_krygiera


----------



## Tonik1

^^looks nice


----------



## DocentX

Łódź - ŁKS stadium

















[Łódź ←] Miejskie centrum sportu przy al. Unii [budowa...


25.09




www.skyscrapercity.com





Szczecin - Pogon Szczecin stadium

















[Szczecin] Budowa stadionu i Centrum Szkoleniowego...


Postępy w budowie na dzień 02.10.2021 Pełna fotorelacja: Pogoń SportNet - Zobacz najnowsze zdjęcia z budowy stadionu [FOTO] Przerobiłem jedno ze zdjęć opublikowanych przez serwis kibicowski, aby przedstawić pomysł na stworzenie w przyszłości restauracji i muzeum (albo drugiej restauracji) z...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Sosnowiec - stadium and arena
























[Sosnowiec] Budowa Zagłębiowskiego Parku Sportowego...


To jeden ze zdecydowanie najlepiej przemyślanych polskich stadionów. Ten w Płocku jest np. zdecydowanie za duży. Zagłębie też na razie nie przyciąga tłumów, więc pojemność na poziomie 10.000 jest idealna. A jak będzie awans i sukcesy to w łatwy sposób można dołożyć 5.000 krzeseł. Poza tym ten...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Opole stadium

















[Opole] Nowy stadion Odry Opole


Poślizg z wyborem koncepcji nowego stadionu w Opolu Ostatecznie wpłynęło 20 wniosków. 11 z nich trafi pod ocenę sądu konkursowego. Jak słyszymy w ratuszu, dziewięć zgłoszeń odrzucono na etapie weryfikacji formalnej bądź z powodu niedostarczenia wszystkich wymaganych dokumentów. Posiedzenie...




www.skyscrapercity.com





Płock - Wisła Płock stadium

















[Płock] Modernizacja Stadionu Wisły Płock 15k


Kilka ogólniejszych zdjęć z portalplock.pl - więcej zdjęć tutaj




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Sandro14

Poland stadium makeover has a big progress to this date.


----------



## SRC_100

Again *Płock* - Wisła Płock club stadium:


----------



## Sandro14

SRC_100 said:


> Again *Płock* - Wisła Płock club stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2437809


The stand with the seats was the first that was opened. Now they're building the other end and the main stand. Construction of plock stadium is set for completion in late spring/early summer of 2022.


----------



## Sandro14

LKS stadium is almost ready. Construction stuff inside the pitch removed. Opening in a few weeks.


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo

ŁKS Łodz stadium
















[Łódź ←] Miejskie centrum sportu przy al. Unii [budowa...


Kolego, nie byłem w życiu na meczu piłkarskim, poza jakąś IV ligą w rodzinnych stronach. Stadion ŁKSu niestety jest brzydki z perspektywy ulicy. Wszystko co by go broniło jest schowane, włącznie z estetyczną halą. Właściwie jedyny obiekt przy którym pomyślano "jak to będzie wyglądać" to obiekt...




www.skyscrapercity.com




Wisła Płock stadium





























[Płock] Modernizacja Stadionu Wisły Płock 15k







www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## josh81

The amount of stadia that are being constructed or redeveloped in Poland at the moment and indeed over the last 4/5 years is amazing. Is the Polish government providing football clubs with some sort of financing for these stadium builds? My apologies for the question as I'm sure this topic has already been answered previously in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## SRC_100

🔼 🔼
To be honest, the stadium boom is already going over 10 years.
In the very much most cases the investors are the cities/municipalities, sometimes with co-funding of state government or/and private funds or/and EU funds.
Polish football clubs are too poor to build a stadium on own funds.

Time to take a look on other stadiums being constructed, they are close to be completed

*City of Szczecin** - club Pogoń Szczecin. Ekstraklasa (1st level of polish football game)*





*City of Sosnowiec** - club Zagłębie Sosnowiec. 1st League (2nd* *level of polish football game)*


----------



## Sandro14

Guess Plock stadium will have rail seats in the supporter section.


----------



## Sandro14

Radom sports complex has the arena as the main project, which is complete and functional. The stadium was secondary, and only in these months construction is in progress. There's a lot of stuff in the pitch area, and one stand is up, the other has the old concrete stairs removed. This is the latest update of the stadium:


----------



## Loco123

IMO way too much money is being poured into these new sport venues in Poland. Practice shows that almost all of them are half-empty - even during major events (in particular - Football stadiums). It doesn't seem to be a good way to spend taxpayer's money as Poles are definately not that much dedicated fans as some would like them to be. We have some stupid rivalry among local authorities on who builds better white elephant. Pandemics revealed that condition of health care and education is below any criticism these days. That's where our very limited resources should be used instead.


----------



## Sandro14

They should spend money in education and health services soon after the redevelopment of football grounds and new sports facilities.


----------



## Loco123

Point is that development of stadium infrastructure was part of broader concept - to build better football culture in Poland. Of course, football was always very popular in my country but aside of relatively short success era between seventies and eighties in XX century condition of this discipline was very average/poor. National team had difficulty to get qualified to international cups and even if they made it, they were always whiped out already in the group stage. League clubs were even worse - always far behind competition (even from smaller/poorer countries). Numerous fans were very frustrated about that and we were promised if would get better soon. EURO 2021 was intended to give significant boost to this sport. Billions of Euros were spent (not only in stadiums but also a network of amateur fields all over the country) but the final outcome is close to zero. We are almost a dacede after that tournament and despite some individual success stories like Lewandowski and a few others, I don't have impression that football condition is any better now. It is very possible that Poland won't even qualify to the next World Cup. Condition of national league is the same pathetic as it has always been - currently Polish Ekstraklasa is ranked on 28 position in UEFA league rank - way below of many countries where football is at best a secondary discipline. It turns out that the whole football community in Poland is just a bunch of crooks and incompetent amateurs interested in sucking public money.

I have impression that popularity of football is slowly deteriorating. Especially young generation has different objects of interests (which is common trend worlwide). Ekstraklasa isn't progressing at all both in terms of sport and business results and they are still building stadiums like crazy. Most ridiculus thing is that many of these venues have 10-20k seats while teams they are intended to serve to are well grounded in second or even third league where average attandance is 2-3 thousands people (and big part of them are hooligans often serving as "privates" in organized crime groups).

In normal world football club is a regular business company with infrastructure build with own financial effort. They don't build venues that are unneccesarily big and expensive simply because they won't get any bank loan if they can't prove it should be profitable. In Poland we have opposite situation - huge waste of public money with zero purpose.


----------



## Sandro14

Loco123 said:


> Point is that development of stadium infrastructure was part of broader concept - to build better football culture in Poland. Of course, football was always very popular in my country but aside of relatively short success era between seventies and eighties in XX century condition of this discipline was very average/poor. National team had difficulty to get qualified to international cups and even if they made it, they were always whiped out already in the group stage. League clubs were even worse - always far behind competition (even from smaller/poorer countries). Numerous fans were very frustrated about that and we were promised if would get better soon. EURO 2021 was intended to give significant boost to this sport. Billions of Euros were spent (not only in stadiums but also a network of amateur fields all over the country) but the final outcome is close to zero. We are almost a dacede after that tournament and despite some individual success stories like Lewandowski and a few others, I don't have impression that football condition is any better now. It is very possible that Poland won't even qualify to the next World Cup. Condition of national league is the same pathetic as it has always been - currently Polish Ekstraklasa is ranked on 28 position in UEFA league rank - way below of many countries where football is at best a secondary discipline. It turns out that the whole football community in Poland is just a bunch of crooks and incompetent amateurs interested in sucking public money.
> 
> I have impression that popularity of football is slowly deteriorating. Especially young generation has different objects of interests (which is common trend worlwide). Ekstraklasa isn't progressing at all both in terms of sport and business results and they are still building stadiums like crazy. Most ridiculus thing is that many of these venues have 10-20k seats while teams they are intended to serve to are well grounded in second or even third league where average attandance is 2-3 thousands people (and big part of them are hooligans often serving as "privates" in organized crime groups).
> 
> In normal world football club is a regular business company with infrastructure build with own financial effort. They don't build venues that are unneccesarily big and expensive simply because they won't get any bank loan if they can't prove it should be profitable. In Poland we have opposite situation - huge waste of public money with zero purpose.


I would have to say that the stadium of rakow czestochowa is a great example of an ekstraklasa venue with low capacity and always full. The club is doing very well this season and it is in a european spot. In nowy sacz they're building a 8100 seat stadium. Polonia warsaw unveiled a project last summer that aims to completely renovate its stadium into a state of the art facility. It's a 15500 seated venue with an indoor arena of 1200 people for basketball matches.


----------



## Sandro14

LKS stadium new stands will open in april. Radom stadium construction is now at full swing.


----------



## Sandro14

Latest update of Wisla plock new stadium:


----------



## Sandro14

And update of sandecji stadium:


----------



## Sandro14

Lks stadium will open totally on april 22nd.


----------



## Sandro14




----------



## Sandro14

Speedway and football stadium modernization in ostrow:


----------



## termin8

What about the new stadium in Częstochowa?


----------



## Sandro14

termin8 said:


> What about the new stadium in Częstochowa?


Looks nice, and the away section opened against legia.


----------



## Sandro14

New update of Stadion Zaglebie sosnowiec:


----------



## JYDA

Loco123 said:


> Point is that development of stadium infrastructure was part of broader concept - to build better football culture in Poland. Of course, football was always very popular in my country but aside of relatively short success era between seventies and eighties in XX century condition of this discipline was very average/poor. National team had difficulty to get qualified to international cups and even if they made it, they were always whiped out already in the group stage. League clubs were even worse - always far behind competition (even from smaller/poorer countries). Numerous fans were very frustrated about that and we were promised if would get better soon. EURO 2021 was intended to give significant boost to this sport. Billions of Euros were spent (not only in stadiums but also a network of amateur fields all over the country) but the final outcome is close to zero. We are almost a dacede after that tournament and despite some individual success stories like Lewandowski and a few others, I don't have impression that football condition is any better now. It is very possible that Poland won't even qualify to the next World Cup. Condition of national league is the same pathetic as it has always been - currently Polish Ekstraklasa is ranked on 28 position in UEFA league rank - way below of many countries where football is at best a secondary discipline. It turns out that the whole football community in Poland is just a bunch of crooks and incompetent amateurs interested in sucking public money.
> 
> I have impression that popularity of football is slowly deteriorating. Especially young generation has different objects of interests (which is common trend worlwide). Ekstraklasa isn't progressing at all both in terms of sport and business results and they are still building stadiums like crazy. Most ridiculus thing is that many of these venues have 10-20k seats while teams they are intended to serve to are well grounded in second or even third league where average attandance is 2-3 thousands people (and big part of them are hooligans often serving as "privates" in organized crime groups).
> 
> In normal world football club is a regular business company with infrastructure build with own financial effort. They don't build venues that are unneccesarily big and expensive simply because they won't get any bank loan if they can't prove it should be profitable. In Poland we have opposite situation - huge waste of public money with zero purpose.


This is very interesting. How much of a challenge is the influence of other leagues on TV? Do people prefer to watch the big foreign clubs on television over the Ekstraklasa?


----------



## Sandro14

LKS stadium is officially sold out for first match with four stands open. A full stadium is also expected at the Lodz derby on May 3rd.


----------



## Sandro14

Loco123 said:


> Point is that development of stadium infrastructure was part of broader concept - to build better football culture in Poland. Of course, football was always very popular in my country but aside of relatively short success era between seventies and eighties in XX century condition of this discipline was very average/poor. National team had difficulty to get qualified to international cups and even if they made it, they were always whiped out already in the group stage. League clubs were even worse - always far behind competition (even from smaller/poorer countries). Numerous fans were very frustrated about that and we were promised if would get better soon. EURO 2021 was intended to give significant boost to this sport. Billions of Euros were spent (not only in stadiums but also a network of amateur fields all over the country) but the final outcome is close to zero. We are almost a dacede after that tournament and despite some individual success stories like Lewandowski and a few others, I don't have impression that football condition is any better now. It is very possible that Poland won't even qualify to the next World Cup. Condition of national league is the same pathetic as it has always been - currently Polish Ekstraklasa is ranked on 28 position in UEFA league rank - way below of many countries where football is at best a secondary discipline. It turns out that the whole football community in Poland is just a bunch of crooks and incompetent amateurs interested in sucking public money.
> 
> I have impression that popularity of football is slowly deteriorating. Especially young generation has different objects of interests (which is common trend worlwide). Ekstraklasa isn't progressing at all both in terms of sport and business results and they are still building stadiums like crazy. Most ridiculus thing is that many of these venues have 10-20k seats while teams they are intended to serve to are well grounded in second or even third league where average attandance is 2-3 thousands people (and big part of them are hooligans often serving as "privates" in organized crime groups).
> 
> In normal world football club is a regular business company with infrastructure build with own financial effort. They don't build venues that are unneccesarily big and expensive simply because they won't get any bank loan if they can't prove it should be profitable. In Poland we have opposite situation - huge waste of public money with zero purpose.


Poland has qualified for the World cup, and you may rethink about this post...


----------



## SRC_100

Florian Krygier Stadium (u/c close to completion)
Capacity: 21 163
Club: Pogoń Szczecin
































*source*


Stadiums u/c


----------



## Sandro14

Yesterday LKS stadium fully inaugurated. 18000 at the game.


----------



## SRC_100

🔼 🔼


----------



## Tonik1

Sandro14 said:


> Poland has qualified for the World cup, and you may rethink about this post...


He is right though. Problem is that our club football has very little success-which makes league unattractive. What's the point of getting emotional about your domestic league favourite or top club, when they can't even make decent result in Europe, losing to poorer team from 3-10 times smaller country in Europe during very early stages of tournament.

Something is wrong with managment of polish clubs, because there are smaller, poorer teams, from smaller and poorer countries that do better than our "giants"-sometimes in a few years in a row.
Judging by the size and quite good economic situation Poland should have regualry at least 2 (or perhaps even 3) teams in Champions League (small Portugal is doing it all the time), plus some bigger success-like quarterfinals, semifinals, or perhaps final sometimes?

Currently it's only a dream, people watching Ekstraklasa don't think it's something exceptional, rare, luxurious-they know that champions of Albania (with all the resepct) can come and beat that overpaid "stars" during next CL qualifications. And that constant failures may really bring lack of interest in football quite soon.


----------



## art924

Loco123 said:


> Point is that development of stadium infrastructure was part of broader concept - to build better football culture in Poland. Of course, football was always very popular in my country but aside of relatively short success era between seventies and eighties in XX century condition of this discipline was very average/poor. National team had difficulty to get qualified to international cups and even if they made it, they were always whiped out already in the group stage. League clubs were even worse - always far behind competition (even from smaller/poorer countries). Numerous fans were very frustrated about that and we were promised if would get better soon. EURO 2021 was intended to give significant boost to this sport. Billions of Euros were spent (not only in stadiums but also a network of amateur fields all over the country) but the final outcome is close to zero. We are almost a dacede after that tournament and despite some individual success stories like Lewandowski and a few others, I don't have impression that football condition is any better now. It is very possible that Poland won't even qualify to the next World Cup. Condition of national league is the same pathetic as it has always been - currently Polish Ekstraklasa is ranked on 28 position in UEFA league rank - way below of many countries where football is at best a secondary discipline. It turns out that the whole football community in Poland is just a bunch of crooks and incompetent amateurs interested in sucking public money.
> 
> I have impression that popularity of football is slowly deteriorating. Especially young generation has different objects of interests (which is common trend worlwide). Ekstraklasa isn't progressing at all both in terms of sport and business results and they are still building stadiums like crazy. Most ridiculus thing is that many of these venues have 10-20k seats while teams they are intended to serve to are well grounded in second or even third league where average attandance is 2-3 thousands people (and big part of them are hooligans often serving as "privates" in organized crime groups).
> 
> In normal world football club is a regular business company with infrastructure build with own financial effort. They don't build venues that are unneccesarily big and expensive simply because they won't get any bank loan if they can't prove it should be profitable. In Poland we have opposite situation - huge waste of public money with zero purpose.





Loco123 said:


> Point is that development of stadium infrastructure was part of broader concept - to build better football culture in Poland. Of course, football was always very popular in my country but aside of relatively short success era between seventies and eighties in XX century condition of this discipline was very average/poor. National team had difficulty to get qualified to international cups and even if they made it, they were always whiped out already in the group stage. League clubs were even worse - always far behind competition (even from smaller/poorer countries). Numerous fans were very frustrated about that and we were promised if would get better soon. EURO 2021 was intended to give significant boost to this sport. Billions of Euros were spent (not only in stadiums but also a network of amateur fields all over the country) but the final outcome is close to zero. We are almost a dacede after that tournament and despite some individual success stories like Lewandowski and a few others, I don't have impression that football condition is any better now. It is very possible that Poland won't even qualify to the next World Cup. Condition of national league is the same pathetic as it has always been - currently Polish Ekstraklasa is ranked on 28 position in UEFA league rank - way below of many countries where football is at best a secondary discipline. It turns out that the whole football community in Poland is just a bunch of crooks and incompetent amateurs interested in sucking public money.
> 
> I have impression that popularity of football is slowly deteriorating. Especially young generation has different objects of interests (which is common trend worlwide). Ekstraklasa isn't progressing at all both in terms of sport and business results and they are still building stadiums like crazy. Most ridiculus thing is that many of these venues have 10-20k seats while teams they are intended to serve to are well grounded in second or even third league where average attandance is 2-3 thousands people (and big part of them are hooligans often serving as "privates" in organized crime groups).
> 
> In normal world football club is a regular business company with infrastructure build with own financial effort. They don't build venues that are unneccesarily big and expensive simply because they won't get any bank loan if they can't prove it should be profitable. In Poland we have opposite situation - huge waste of public money with zero purpose.


A slightly over negative comment I think. I get the thought that tax payers money has perhaps been squandered on some projects or at least thought wasn't put into downsizing some venues after Euro 2012. But bear in mind it took Belgium and Portugal years to see the fruits of investment in facilities/coaching but it did happen. If the PZPN or the Government haven't invested in this side of the equation then more fool them. 
The fact is though domestically Polish attendances have doubled since the mid 90s though there is scope to increase them much more. The national team are regulars at major tournaments now they weren't in the 90s and 00s. The national teams games are played to crowds of 50-58000 when in the 90s crowds could be less than 10,000 hardly a sign interest in football has dropped off. And they have at least one superstar known the world over.
As for the youth's interest- from my experience Polish youth are still very much interested in the wider game if not always Ekstraklasa. Added to that Tv audiences and crowds worldwide are still healthy for football it is still by far the most popular game played and watched otherwise TV companies/sponsors would not pay big money for it. 
The quality of the Polish league could be improved but it needs investment perhaps from abroad but be careful what you wish for, no more Rakows or Piast's just Legia winning every year, look at Austria for an example with RB Salzburg.


----------



## Tonik1

^^ I'm affraid Polish football has no other choice than to have 3-4 teams/workhorses that will dominate the legaue, make bigger money to do better results in Europe (and what is typical for basically every league in europe-not only Austria-look at Germany-what would it be withour Bayern, or France without PSG, or Spain without Real and Barca). I think we had more than enough of that diversity with Rakow (which IMO may soon do good result in Europe with good coach and owner-respect), Piast and Amica Wronki.


----------



## Sandro14

Odra Opole new stadium recently started construction. Soon the first updates.
Also we have GKS Katowice stadium in the earliest stages of construction. 
In order to begin construction of GKS new stadium, they had to cut trees.


----------



## Sandro14

Another update of Zaglebie Sosnowiec stadium: 



They're ready to install the grass.


----------



## Tonik1

Derby game with Widzew in ŁKS stadium











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1521569632653651969


----------



## Sandro14

New wisla plock stadium update: 



Concrete structure is complete. More pillars for roof being placed. After the last home game of the season, works will be at full swing with the removal of the fence from the main stand.


----------



## ChrisN11

So Plock is a rebuild rather than a move to a new site?

I made a trip from London to Poland on Saturday and saw two matches that day - the second being at Zaglebie Sosnowiec's current ground (thanks to the person who posted about the new stadium) in case it was the last match there, but the otherwise excellent programme (available for 5 zlotys from the ticket office) did not appear to make any mention of the forthcoming move, although this may have been due to constraints of space as the programme also covered the previous home game, which had being played just a few days earlier. An official crowd figure of 1,174 (from www.90minut.pl) which was about average for the season, also did not suggest a 'last ever' event. So it is possible that the current stadium will still be in use for at least the early part of next season, in case any of you need to tick it.


----------



## Sandro14

Plock is a rebuild. In sosnowiec the stadium should be complete before the start of the new season.


----------



## SRC_100

No, Płock stadium is a case of building a new stadium in the same place as a old one. The stadium is built from scratch. 
Only pitch left as a part of old stadium but is quite new with proper drainage, heating etc.


----------



## ChrisN11

It's a matter of individual opinion as to whether Plock is a 'new' ground or not. What everyone agrees on though, is that we need to where the location is, so that we know exactly where to travel to, and everyone can then make up their minds whether they want to count it as new or a rebuild for their own records.


----------



## Sandro14

Once again update of plock stadium:


----------



## Sandro14

And update of Radom new stadium:


----------



## Strzala

Erling Haaland scored 9 goals in one match in Arena Lublin:


----------



## Strzala

Motor Lublin football academy under construction:


----------



## Sandro14

Bad news about radomiaka stadium:Sześć terminów? Mało! Klubowi Ekstraklasy w tym roku nie zbudują stadionu


----------



## Sandro14

Bad news about radomiaka stadium:Sześć terminów? Mało! Klubowi Ekstraklasy w tym roku nie zbudują stadionu


----------



## Sandro14

Sorry for multi post...


----------



## Sandro14

New update of sosnowiec sports complex, including stadium 



Grass installed at the stadium, but still no lighting yet.


----------



## Henk1970

Any progress on the new Katowice stadium? Has work already started?


----------



## Sandro14

Henk1970 said:


> Any progress on the new Katowice stadium? Has work already started?


Construction is in the preliminary phases. It started in october.


----------



## ChrisN11

Is Katow


Henk1970 said:


> Any progress on the new Katowice stadium? Has work already started?


I think it's on the same site as the current ground.


----------



## Tonik1

Legia basketball team will get new 6-7k arena next to planned redevelopment of Skra athletic stadium (25k)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1534053038327046144


----------



## Sandro14

New short video of nowy sacz stadium: 



Old main stand is being demolished, structures for grandstand are taking shape.


----------



## Sandro14

First construction update of odra opole stadium, which includes a presentation of the venue: 



Opening planned for 2024.


----------



## geogregor

Sandro14 said:


> First construction update of odra opole stadium, which includes a presentation of the venue:
> 
> 
> 
> Opening planned for 2024.


Viking? In Opole? Am I missing something here?


----------



## CadasH

geogregor said:


> Viking? In Opole? Am I missing something here?


It's probably a team mascot.


----------



## Tonik1

geogregor said:


> Viking? In Opole? Am I missing something here?



Vikings and Opole is probably quite strong connection (like Rus and Varangians)



Redirect Notice


----------



## geogregor

Tonik1 said:


> Vikings and Opole is probably quite strong connection (like Rus and Varangians)
> 
> 
> 
> Redirect Notice


It's rather tenuous association with modern city of Opole. Going that far half of European teams could have Vikings as team mascots


----------



## ChrisN11

Never mind mascots, I'm more interested in the floodlights in the distance. Do these lights belong to Odra Opole's current ground? (I've never been there, although I did once pass through the town on the train)


----------



## Tonik1

New stadium and arena for "Black shirts"- Polonia Warsaw


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1536629494810804224
Project includes underground parking and square


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537080098259714048





Wyborcza.pl







warszawa.wyborcza.pl


----------



## ChrisN11

Looks like it's going to be on the same site as the current one.


----------



## SRC_100




----------



## andimuhammadrifkialqadri

excuse me. is there any plan for Warsaw to build a modern multipurpose indoor arena, with capacity of minimum 13,000 and maximum 20,000? I can't believe that Warsaw currently (as of June 2022) still doesn't have something like that, despite already having the Narodowy Stadium for football matches, while Krakow and Gliwice also already have modern indoor arenas (Tauron Arena in Krakow, capacity 15,000 to up to 22,000; Gliwice Arena with capacity of up to 17,000).


----------



## Tonik1

There were some plans to put it next to national stadium with congress center also with olimpic swinmming pool etc. AFAIK now plans changed and government wants to build Museum of Technology and Natural History museum next to stadium.

Sooner or later Warsaw will have such arena somwhere.


----------



## andimuhammadrifkialqadri

Tonik1 said:


> There were some plans to put it next to national stadium with congress center also with olimpic swinmming pool etc. AFAIK now plans changed and government wants to build Museum of Technology and Natural History museum next to stadium.
> 
> Sooner or later Warsaw will have such arena somwhere.


but, to me, it is more suitable to build a modern multipurpose indoor arena, an Olympic-sized swimming pool or aquatic stadium, and a congress center next to the stadium, than to build a history museum. why? because they are more more relevant to the stadium (equally being sports/entertainment show venues), and they could very well turn the area into a potential sports complex or an Olympic complex (Similar to Sydney's Olympic Park or Beijing's Olympic Green). Plus, the congress center could very well be used as the supporting spaces (for press center, press conference room and/or delegation room) for being the host of Eurovision Song Contest in case of Poland's future victory. in 2019, Gliwice was chosen over Warsaw to host Junior Eurovision 2019 because of the lack of a suitable arena.


----------



## Sandro14

Zaglebie sosnowiec sports complex will now be called Arcelormittal sports complex, after the awarding of naming rights from the indian company (polish affiliate). It comes from facebook page of the facility. Construction of the stadium is very close to completion with the installation of lights.


----------



## Lucky Luke

andimuhammadrifkialqadri said:


> but, to me, it is more suitable to build a modern multipurpose indoor arena, an Olympic-sized swimming pool or aquatic stadium, and a congress center next to the stadium, than to build a history museum. why? because they are more more relevant to the stadium (equally being sports/entertainment show venues), and they could very well turn the area into a potential sports complex or an Olympic complex (Similar to Sydney's Olympic Park or Beijing's Olympic Green). Plus, the congress center could very well be used as the supporting spaces (for press center, press conference room and/or delegation room) for being the host of Eurovision Song Contest in case of Poland's future victory. in 2019, Gliwice was chosen over Warsaw to host Junior Eurovision 2019 because of the lack of a suitable arena.


Government already owns Torwar ( biggest multipurpose indoor arena in city ) and they are not interested in building new arena at the moment. They are planning to modernise Torwar in upcoming years but I don't know if they could make it bigger than it is.

City wants to build new arena for 6-7k people for local sport clubs but it's suppose to be mostly for sports purpose.

There are no private investors who would like to build new big arena.


----------



## Sandro14

Latest update of plock stadium:



Roof panels are being installed in the supporters stand, main stand services (press box, lounge, suites, etc.) are being built. The north stand is the next that will open, and includes the away section. For a few games in the upcoming season, only one stand is opened.


----------



## andimuhammadrifkialqadri

Lucky Luke said:


> Government already owns Torwar ( biggest multipurpose indoor arena in city ) and they are not interested in building new arena at the moment. They are planning to modernise Torwar in upcoming years but I don't know if they could make it bigger than it is.
> 
> City wants to build new arena for 6-7k people for local sport clubs but it's suppose to be mostly for sports purpose.
> 
> There are no private investors who would like to build new big arena.


unless they want to destroy some surrounding buildings (which is very impractical and not recommended), I don't think the Torwar can easily be expanded. but, modernisation is still possible.


----------



## Tonik1

Shakhtar will play on Legia Warsaw stadium, Dynamo Kyiv in Łódź and Zoria Ługańsk in Lublin.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1547878229590958083


Ukraine NT played their games at ŁKS Łódź stadium.


----------



## Tonik1

Wisła Kraków stadium will be improved with government funds as it will be one of the arenas to host 2023 European Games. Stadium will have new facade and some other cosmetic changes.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546742934422405121





















current look:


















Elewacja stadionu Wisły nie będzie straszyć na igrzyska. Tak ma wyglądać po modernizacji [WIZUALIZACJE]


Przeczytaj też Stadion Wisły...




lovekrakow.pl


----------



## Sandro14

New update of plock stadium: 



Stadium set for top out in early august.


----------



## Sandro14

Once again update of plock:



Seating installation in the supporter stand has begun. The same stand has glass panels in the roof.


----------



## Tonik1

Widzew back in Ekstraklasa


----------



## Tonik1

Wieczysta Krakow stadium, currently 4th tier of Polish football- but with rich owner and big aspirations


----------



## Sandro14

New update of plock:



Roof panel installation on supporter stand nears completion (glass panels included). Next week could be topped out. Also, concrete perimeter of pitch takes shape.


----------



## Sandro14

Zaglebie sosnowiec will play at stadion ludowy until october, then they will move at the new stadium of arcelormittal sports complex.


----------



## Sandro14

New update of odra opole: 



Foundation works are progressing.


----------



## Sandro14

Latest update of Wisla Plock stadium: 



The stadium is "de facto" topped out (Just a few roof framing pieces left to be installed). 
More delivery of cobbles on supporters stand and soon the temporary video board will be replaced by the permanent one in the corner between the usable stand and the supporters stand. Also, roof panel installation in supporter section is essentially complete (only the glass panels left). It also shows preparation for seating installation with guides in the same stand.


----------



## Sandro14

Two year comparison of plock stadium construction:


----------

